# The Official British TV Shows thread



## JohnB1000

I hope this thread is not against the rules and I hope it generates some interest. I'd like to use it to document, without spoilers but with show descriptions stuff that's currently on the UK (At any given moment). There's so much good stuff that never reaches here.

My list could be endless but what I've recently watched

* Vera (Season 3): Grumpy northern detective, similarities to Morse
* The new season of Whitechapel
* What Remains: A 4 part mystery, not as good but similar to Broadchurch)
* Moone Boy, a fantastic, light hearted 30 min comedy starring Chris O'Dowd of IT Crowd fame, though it's really about the boy.
* New Tricks: It's in it's last season and really not that good anymore
* Good Cop, a dark cop-gone-bad show starring Warren Brown from Luther
* Life of Crime, about a policewoman at 3 points in her career over 20 or so years
* Scott and Bailey (season 3 I think). 2 female detectives


As you can see I prefer cop/drame to comedies but they are all good shows.


----------



## trainman

Not currently airing, but if you have the means to get it, check out "Black Mirror," which is a sci-fi anthology series akin to "The Twilight Zone." There are only 6 episodes so far (they've done 2 series of 3 episodes each). It'd be rated TV-MA if it aired in the U.S., so don't watch with your kids.


----------



## JohnB1000

trainman said:


> Not currently airing, but if you have the means to get it, check out "Black Mirror," which is a sci-fi anthology series akin to "The Twilight Zone." There are only 6 episodes so far (they've done 2 series of 3 episodes each). It'd be rated TV-MA if it aired in the U.S., so don't watch with your kids.


For reasons I cannot explain I have never been able to bring myself to watch them. I have them downloaded but no watching.


----------



## EWiser

Love Black Mirror you really should watch it the shows are very inventive.


----------



## JohnB1000

Look at my list, I don't need inventive, just down and dirty cops


----------



## rhuntington3

Moone Boy is available on Hulu.


----------



## JohnB1000

rhuntington3 said:


> Moone Boy is available on Hulu.


It's a gentle, harmless, but really fun show. The little kid is pretty amazing.


----------



## Edmund

Can't wait to get to see the third season of Vera. Enjoyed the first and second seasons.


----------



## JohnB1000

For some reason i found this to be a better season. I think the stories were tighter.


----------



## mattack

Best British shows ever:
Coupling (sitcom that everybody derides as being like Friends.. it vaguely is, but is also raunchy, probably even more than Two Broke Girls.. but still very funny)
Blake's 7 -- The only sci fi show that I think is as GOOD as Star Trek.


----------



## Edmund

JohnB1000 said:


> For some reason i found this to be a better season. I think the stories were tighter.


If you're here, and Vera was only televised a month ago in UK, how did you see it?


----------



## gweempose

Is this thread only for shows that are currently airing across the pond and still in production?


----------



## gweempose

Edmund said:


> If you're here, and Vera was only televised a month ago in UK, how did you see it?


Isn't that what BitTorrent is for?


----------



## JohnB1000

gweempose said:


> Is this thread only for shows that are currently airing across the pond and still in production?


Nah, I kind of meant it for relatively recent stuff but if you have something original


----------



## JohnB1000

There's quite a lot of ways to watch. Torrents, vpn tunnels, simple things like the Media Hint extension, friends in the UK. 

I watched the latest Whitechapel tonight, about 2 hours after it aired.


----------



## murgatroyd

For anyone who prefers not to watch shows by _other means_, New Tricks is showing on some PBS stations. The next episode in my Guide Data is #704 OAD 9/30/10.

Also, though the shows aren't British, if the OP likes cop shows, I recommend the adaptations of the stories featuring Detective Inspector Irene Huss. Those also turn up on PBS from time to time. And I assume you've already seen _Death in Paradise_?


----------



## TomK

Doc Martin is back for season 6, already has had 5 episodes shown.


----------



## Malcontent

*Vexed* - Cop Dramedy - Similar to 'Castle'

*Shetland* - The murder-mystery is set against the stunning backdrop of the Shetland Islands and centres on Detective Jimmy Perez played by Douglas Henshall.

*Murder on the Home Front*- drama series based on on the memoirs of Molly Lefebure, the secretary to the Home Office Pathologist, Lennox Collins, and is set during the London Blitz of World War II. Together, they hunt down a killer who is terrorizing through the streets.

*Line of Duty* - Stars Lenny James - drama series which takes a look at the world of police corruption

*Frankie* - Frankie is a medical drama that follows Frankie Maddox (Eve Myles), a district nurse whose work always appears to take priority over her personal life.

*The Fall* - Starring Gillian Anderson - In the five part drama series made and set in Northern Ireland, Gillian Anderson stars as Detective Superintendent Stella Gibson who is brought in from the London Metropolitan Police to help catch the killer when a murder in Belfast remains unsolved.

*Case Histories* An unusual take on the detective genre featuring Jackson Brodie, who has served with the army and the police, and is now a private investigator.

*Father Brown (2013)* Based on the stories by G. K. Chesterton, this period drama features Mark Williams as the eponymous crime solving Roman Catholic priest.


----------



## Bob Coxner

mattack said:


> Best British shows ever:
> Coupling (sitcom that everybody derides as being like Friends.. it vaguely is, but is also raunchy, probably even more than Two Broke Girls.. but still very funny)
> Blake's 7 -- The only sci fi show that I think is as GOOD as Star Trek.


Cracker
Absolutely Fabulous
Prime Suspect
Blackadder
The Good Life (aka Good Neighbors in the US)
Yes, Minister/Yes, Prime Minister
Fawlty Towers
any Alan Partridge series
Father Ted
Inspector Morse
House of Cards (long before Netflix)
The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin
Doc Martin

and many more for me

Coupling was fantastic.


----------



## Bob Coxner

TomK said:


> Doc Martin is back for season 6, already has had 5 episodes shown.


Doc Martin season 6 will be available on acorntv starting Oct 7th. They're offering a free first month so anyone can watch. https://signup.acorn.tv/


----------



## JohnB1000

Bob, none of those shows are remotely current 

Murgatroyd, as I believe we discussed before I thought Death In Paradise was pretty poor.

Netflix has a decent selection of UK mini series and Series. I think The Fall is on there, but some good recent/old stuff like Survivors, a good Irag war series Occupationm, Jekyll.

Another good recent show is Monroe, this is about a hospital.


----------



## StacieH

JohnB1000 said:


> Netflix has a decent selection of UK mini series and Series. I think The Fall is on there, but some good recent/old stuff like Survivors, a good Irag war series Occupationm, Jekyll.


I just finished "The Fall" on Netflix. Loved it!

Another good one is "Wallander," which is cancelled I think, but it's very good. It's a BBC production, but set in Sweden.

I also loved "Derek."


----------



## Bob Coxner

JohnB1000 said:


> Bob, none of those shows are remotely current
> 
> Murgatroyd, as I believe we discussed before I thought Death In Paradise was pretty poor.
> 
> Netflix has a decent selection of UK mini series and Series. I think The Fall is on there, but some good recent/old stuff like Survivors, a good Irag war series Occupationm, Jekyll.
> 
> Another good recent show is Monroe, this is about a hospital.


The original post was talking about all time great Brit shows.

For current series, I'm loving:

Spy
Luther
Orphan Black
Dad's Army (yes, it's old but the BBC is running it)
Bad Education
Gavin and Stacey
Peaky Blinders
Fresh Meat
Being Human
Peep Show
Shameless
Misfits
Miranda
Episodes


----------



## JohnB1000

Bob Coxner said:


> The original post was talking about all time great Brit shows.


You might want to read that original post again  Since I wrote it.

Interestingly Orphan Black is not a British show.

You still manage to make most of your new "current" list older  No problem though, I'm just ragging on you :up:


----------



## gweempose

I don't watch that many modern British shows, but I thoroughly enjoyed the first couple seasons of *Hotel Babylon*. I also thought *Hex* was pretty good.


----------



## cheesesteak

gweempose said:


> I don't watch that many modern British shows, but I thoroughly enjoyed the first couple seasons of *Hotel Babylon*. I also thought *Hex* was pretty good.


I liked Hotel Babylon a lot.


----------



## murgatroyd

JohnB1000 said:


> Murgatroyd, as I believe we discussed before I thought Death In Paradise was pretty poor.


Ah, right. That thread had slipped my mind.

Sorry, carry on.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Shadow Line*' - A sophisticated conspiracy thriller in seven parts that brings to life a cinematic world of blurred morality and the conflicted characters who inhabit it, it features a star-studded cast, including: Chiwetel Ejiofor, Christopher Eccleston, Sir Antony Sher and Stephen Rea.

'*Hunted*' - Hunted delves into the world of espionage as Melissa George is cast as a operative that has to fight against her own team as they try to kill her. Not knowing where to turn, she must find out who she can trust and those she cannot. From the creators of The X Files comes a eight-episode drama that goes deeper into the secret world than few others have been before.

'*The Fades*' Paul (Iain De Caestecker) is the reluctant teenage hero of The Fades. He's haunted by apocalyptic dreams that neither his therapist, best friend and fellow social outcast, Mac (Daniel Kaluuya), nor his unsympathetic and much cooler twin sister, Anna (Lily Loveless) can provide answers for. Adding to his terrifying dreams, Paul starts to see spirits of the dead, known as "The Fades," all around him but they can't be seen, smelt, heard, or touched by other humans. When an embittered and vengeful Fade, Polus, finds a way to be human again, Paul, Mac, and their loved ones are all in the eye of the storm. The fate of humanity now rests in Paul's hands as he has to stop Polus - and all of the dead - from breaking back into the world and attacking the human race.


----------



## JohnB1000

I liked Shadow Line and The Fades (Was that on BBCA?) was very original and great but got cancelled after one season.

Another show, Utopia, was somewhat similar to The Fades and also enjoyable.

The Hunted I found overly complex and dense.


----------



## Malcontent

JohnB1000 said:


> The Fades (Was that on BBCA?)


It was a BBC3 commissioned show. It did air here on BBCA.


----------



## EWiser

Peaky Blinders is on episode 3 this week. Its a good show about 20's gangs.


----------



## ADG

Great thread. My wife and I have enjoyed many of the shows listed here. *Silk *is another that is especially good. Season 1 was shown in the US recently on Masterpiece Mystery. Season 2 is just as good (if not better) and can be found elsewhere for download. And I know *The Fall* was listed in an earlier post - but it deserves a second mention. It is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## JohnB1000

I noticed today that a new season of The Indian Doctor started last week.

Also, of course, the IT Crowd special was on today.


----------



## scandia101

trainman said:


> Not currently airing, but if you have the means to get it, check out "Black Mirror," which is a sci-fi anthology series akin to "The Twilight Zone." There are only 6 episodes so far (they've done 2 series of 3 episodes each). It'd be rated TV-MA if it aired in the U.S., so don't watch with your kids.


I watched eps 1 and 3 of Black Mirror last night and today and thought they were very good. Ep 2 just couldn't get my interest.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Shadow Line was phenomenal. It's disappointing that it got so little love.


----------



## IGWTAOPC

"The Thick of It" - Outstanding!!! Should not be missed. A movie follow up is "In the Loop".

If you like "Peep Show" then try "That Mitchell and Webb Look".

"In the Flesh" for a very different treatment of zombies.

"Roger and Val" - some very fine acting by Dawn French and Alfred Molina.

"Torchwood" - Even if you don't care for this on first look, watch season 3, "Children of Earth" which is a 5 part series. Season 4 was shared with and shown on Starz and was verfy disappointing.

"The Hour" - refers to a 1950's BBC news program and offers some juicy political and criminal intrigue.

"The Royale Family" - a quirky sitcom that I sure wouldn't guarantee you will like, but I did and say try it.


----------



## scandia101

IGWTAOPC said:


> If you like "Peep Show" then try "That Mitchell and Webb Look".


Number Wang!


----------



## JohnB1000

The second part of a new show called By Any Means was on tonight, starring Warren Brown from Luther.

Downton Abbey also, but I don't watch that


----------



## pantherman007

No Heroics (2008) - A group of D-list superheroes hanging out in the local pub. Raunchy and broad, but I enjoyed it for a laugh. Wish ITV had picked it up for a second season.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Breathless'*

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...n-draper-in-preview-of-next-pbs-masterpi.html



> It looks as though Don Draper might have a doctor cousin across the pond.
> 
> In the first U.K. trailer for "Breathless," coming to PBS' "Masterpiece" in 2014, Jack Davenport ("Smash") arrives as a brilliant surgeon in early '60s London, caught up in a cauldron of lies and guilty secrets, driven by love, ambition and sex. Sound like someone we know?


It starts airing in the UK on October 10, 2013.


----------



## Edmund

I hope someone here will know, there was 1980's British tv show, it was about young female, by day was secretary at large private detective firm, at night she had her own PI cases. Usually turns out needing help from someone at her day job. Can anyone recall such a show? I haven't seen it since the 80's, when it was on A&E.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

*Luther *and *Sherlock *are both 'must-see' TV.

Panel 'game' shows - *QI *and *Have I Got News For You*

Quiz shows (VERY different from US game shows!) *Pointless *and *The Chase*.

While in London last week, I got to see a taping of *The Chase - Celebrity Special*, which was not only educational, but also great fun.


----------



## mr.unnatural

I've picked up a few shows when I rented discs from NetFlix as well as some that air on BBCA. These aren't all current, but worth a mention:

Red Dwarf (I thought it stopped with season 6 and recently discoverred it went up to season 10)
Orphan Black (this show got better as it progressed)
The Office (I'm amazed they made a US version of this because the UK version pretty much sucks)
Derek (heard about this in another thread; definitely a departure from anything else Ricky Gervais has done)
Luther
A Bit of Frye and Laurie
Black Adder
Mr. Bean
Blake's 7
Tripods (similar to War of the Worlds)
Spaced
11th Hour (with Patrick Stewart)
Hexed
Jeeves and Wooster (with Hugh Laurie)


----------



## unitron

murgatroyd said:


> For anyone who prefers not to watch shows by _other means_, New Tricks is showing on some PBS stations. The next episode in my Guide Data is #704 OAD 9/30/10.
> 
> Also, though the shows aren't British, if the OP likes cop shows, I recommend the adaptations of the stories featuring Detective Inspector Irene Huss. Those also turn up on PBS from time to time. And I assume you've already seen _Death in Paradise_?


Is New Tricks the one about the older male cops working for the younger female one? All of them detectives?

PBS in NC ran about a season's worth a few years ago, it was pretty good.

So it probably got them abysmal ratings.


----------



## unitron

TomK said:


> Doc Martin is back for season 6, already has had 5 episodes shown.


I'm most of the way through the first season pilot (NC PBS just started running it a few months ago), and wondering if I should give it more of a chance before moving on.


----------



## JohnB1000

I realize I have no control over this but the intention here was for currently airing shows, Blakes 7 etc. are 40 years old !!!

New Tricks just ran it's final ever episode last week.


----------



## AeneaGames

JohnB1000 said:


> New Tricks just ran it's final ever episode last week.


Where did you read it was cancelled?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

It wasn't cancelled. It came to the end of its run.


----------



## Malcontent

Yeah, season 11 of New Tricks is set to start filming this November.

**Spoilers** possible if you follow the link. If you haven't watched the last 2 seasons of New Tricks don't read the article.

http://www.express.co.uk/entertainm...o-be-joining-long-running-TV-drama-New-Tricks



> In late November, she will begin filming series 11, which is set to air next year


----------



## JohnB1000

Interesting, they said last year that this year was the last one. I guess they changed their minds.

I really think it's run it's course.

Spoiler about the cast.



Spoiler



With all the cast changes


----------



## AeneaGames

JohnB1000 said:


> Interesting, they said last year that this year was the last one. I guess they changed their minds.
> 
> I really think it's run it's course.
> 
> Spoiler about the cast.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With all the cast changes





Spoiler



It has become less fun for me with the cast changes, yes, but I would have found it odd that they would do some changes mid-season to not have it continue after it...


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm aware of the changes but haven't watched yet so I didn't know how they worked out. Clearly they new about 11 before finishing 10


----------



## JohnB1000

Misfits final season is scheduled to start on 10/23/13.

Teaser Trailer


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Tunnel'*

It's an U.K. remake of *'The Bridge'* (Scandinavian version). It's airing now in the U.K. Instead of a bridge they focus on the Chunnel.

"The Channel Tunnel is a 50.5-kilometre undersea rail tunnel linking Folkestone, Kent, in the United Kingdom with Coquelles, Pas-de-Calais, near Calais in northern France beneath the English Channel at the Strait of Dover."

http://www.sky.com/tv/show/the-tunnel/article/about



> The Tunnel is a gripping new thriller from the makers of Broadchurch, set against the backdrop of Europe in crisis.
> 
> When a prominent French politician is found dead on the border between the UK and France, detectives Karl Roebuck (Games of Thrones Stephen Dillane) and Elise Wassermann (Harry Potter's Clémence Poésy) are sent to investigate on behalf of their respective countries. The case takes a surreal turn when a shocking discovery is made at the crime scene, forcing the French and British police into an uneasy partnership.
> 
> As the serial killer uses ever more elaborate and ingenious methods to highlight the moral bankruptcy of modern society, Karl and Elise are drawn deeper into his increasingly personal agenda.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Malcontent said:


> *'The Tunnel'*
> 
> It's an U.K. remake of *'The Bridge'* (Scandinavian version). It's airing now in the U.K. Instead of a bridge they focus on the Chunnel.
> 
> "The Channel Tunnel is a 50.5-kilometre undersea rail tunnel linking Folkestone, Kent, in the United Kingdom with Coquelles, Pas-de-Calais, near Calais in northern France beneath the English Channel at the Strait of Dover."
> 
> http://www.sky.com/tv/show/the-tunnel/article/about


This is getting to be like Big Brother, with multiple countries having their own version. It started with Sweden/Denmark, then the US and now the UK. I guess every country that shares a border with another country can do it.


----------



## JohnB1000

A new series started today called The Escape Artist starring David Tennant.



> Talented junior barrister Will Burton specialises in spiriting people out of tight legal corners, hence his nickname - the Escape Artist. But when Will's talents acquit his latest client of a brutal and high-profile murder, the consequences are chilling.


BBC


----------



## tlrowley

JohnB1000 said:


> A new series started today called The Escape Artist starring David Tennant.


Thanks for the heads-up - looks good. And I do <3 David Tennant


----------



## cheesesteak

tlrowley said:


> Thanks for the heads-up - looks good. And I do <3 David Tennant


But I hate lawyer shows.


----------



## BrettStah

Has it been announced how many episodes there will be for the first season (series, whatever)?


----------



## Malcontent

BrettStah said:


> Has it been announced how many episodes there will be for the first season (series, whatever)?


Looks like three episodes.


----------



## BrettStah

Thanks! I have a reminder set to get them in a few weeks.


----------



## Malcontent

*Autism: Challenging Behaviour*

A look at the ABA scheme introduced to help autistic children and how only one school has adopted the full programme. This documentary follows two young boys first terms at the school.

This aired on BBC FOUR.

http://www.autismdailynewscast.com/...viour-documentary-and-opinions/4540/joworgan/


----------



## JohnB1000

Watched The Escape Artist. I'll spoiler my comments though they feature no spoilers about the story or content just about my feelings



Spoiler



I thought the first two episodes were excellent, if a little cliche at times, but the last episode was not good at all, far too convoluted and unlikely


----------



## Langree

I noticed yesterday that the latest season of Have I got News for you is well under way.

Funny show, even if I don't get all the political references.


----------



## Idearat

Thanks for the heads up on _The Escape Artist_ and _Black Mirror_. The Escape Artist is an odd thing, a 3 hour "mini series" of a sort. It probably could have been squeezed into a 2 hr movie, but the length and even the breaks between episodes seemed about right.

_Black Mirror_ is even better. Futuristic, disturbing. It was compared to _The Twilight Zone_, and really is more current and topical. While the first series episode _The Entire History of You_ involves some futuristic technology, you could almost re-do the episode with people using Google Glass ( at least the Orwellian version of it people keep harping on about )
In several episodes they do an excellent job in incorporating future technology without going too far in the future, creating stories where the tech is integral to the story where you could imagine that scenario being possible in the next decade or so.


----------



## JohnB1000

Those short, single story series are pretty common in the UK.


----------



## Malcontent

'Sherlock' Season 3: A bonus mini-episode for Christmas

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...son-3-a-bonus-mini-episode-for-christmas.html



> BBC One has confirmed that a special, bonus "mini-episode" of the Benedict Cumberbatch/Martin Freeman series will appear just in time for Christmas Day (Dec. 25).
> 
> "Many Happy Returns" will be a sort of prequel to the upcoming Season 3 of "Sherlock," giving a peek at the time after Holmes' presumed death at the end of Season 2.





> BBC One is making the mini-episode available online and via its Red Button service. PBS, which airs the series in the United States, has not released any information about an American release.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just finished the final series of Misfits. There was no way it cold end satisfactorily but other than that I thought the season was great. Much better than 3 & 4.


----------



## danterner

JohnB1000 said:


> Just finished the final series of Misfits. There was no way it cold end satisfactorily but other than that I thought the season was great. Much better than 3 & 4.


 I agree this season was much better than the last two. Nothing beats 1 and 2, though. I'll miss this show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

This season almost felt like "Hmm, people just aren't uncomfortable enough watching our show. Let's DO something about that!"

And they pretty much pulled it off.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'd have liked to see more clear callbacks to the original cast. There were some subtle one's but nothing specific enough. There's been talk of a movie.


----------



## Malcontent

'The IT Crowd Manual'

This behind-the-scenes documentary features interviews with the main cast of the cult comedy The IT Crowd, plus a host of celebrity fans


----------



## ADG

I'd like to ask if there are any additional suggestions in the crime drama genre. My wife and I have watched many of the shows mentioned in this thread (and some that aren't) and for the most part have really enjoyed them. Among our favorites (in no particular order) are:

Vera
Whitechapel
Ripper Street
Scott & Bailey
The Fall
Silk
Case Histories
Luther
The Hour (gone too soon!!!)
Peaky Blinders (I like it, she doesn't  )
The Escape Artist
and of course, Sherlock

So those shows generally define our taste. Any suggestions of similar shows would be most welcome. Thanks


----------



## danterner

ADG said:


> I'd like to ask if there are any additional suggestions in the crime drama genre. My wife and I have watched many of the shows mentioned in this thread (and some that aren't) and for the most part have really enjoyed them. Among our favorites (in no particular order) are: Vera Whitechapel Ripper Street Scott & Bailey The Fall Silk Case Histories Luther The Hour (gone too soon!!!) Peaky Blinders (I like it, she doesn't  ) The Escape Artist and of course, Sherlock So those shows generally define our taste. Any suggestions of similar shows would be most welcome. Thanks


Broadchurch?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Shown on British TV yesterday was *Still Open All Hours*.

For anyone who remembers the great sitcom Open All Hours with the irreplaceable Ronnie Barker and David Jason, this is a must.

Granville inherited the store on Arkwright's passing and his son is the errand boy. Many of the old faces of the customers make an appearance including the now retired Nurse Gladys Emanuel (Lynda Barron).

Worth seeking out but, I have to say, without Barker, it's missing something, and I'm a huge fan of Jason, too.


----------



## ADG

danterner said:


> Broadchurch?


Yes, we did watch that - thanks.


----------



## Bob Coxner

TonyTheTiger said:


> Shown on British TV yesterday was *Still Open All Hours*.
> 
> For anyone who remembers the great sitcom Open All Hours with the irreplaceable Ronnie Barker and David Jason, this is a must.
> 
> Granville inherited the store on Arkwright's passing and his son is the errand boy. Many of the old faces of the customers make an appearance including the now retired Nurse Gladys Emanuel (Lynda Barron).
> 
> Worth seeking out but, I have to say, without Barker, it's missing something, and I'm a huge fan of Jason, too.


I caught that and it really brought back a lot of memories. They did a great job of capturing the overall atmosphere of the original.


----------



## SnakeEyes

In the crime drama dept, I'd suggest Waking the Dead


----------



## ADG

SnakeEyes said:


> In the crime drama dept, I'd suggest Waking the Dead


Downloading now - thanks


----------



## jkbird59

Really enjoyed After Life with Andrew Lincoln


----------



## ADG

jkbird59 said:


> Really enjoyed After Life with Andrew Lincoln


I'll give that a shot too, thanks.


----------



## philw1776

"Single Handed" on Amazon
Young Irish cop returns home as chief of police from some incident in Dublin 
His crooked father had preceded him as chief in the town
Very well done
Beautiful seacoast scenery


----------



## Bob Coxner

philw1776 said:


> "Single Handed" on Amazon
> Young Irish cop returns home as chief of police from some incident in Dublin
> His crooked father had preceded him as chief in the town
> Very well done
> Beautiful seacoast scenery


This is a fantastic one. It will leave you wanting more, though, as it only lasted 6 episodes.

It's also available on Hulu.


----------



## JohnB1000

But not currently on 

There's been some good stuff on over Christmas. I don't have it all to hand right now but a couple of specials and one off TV movies. I'll get the list written up when I can.


----------



## JohnB1000

I read that Only Fools and Horses is coming back (with David Jason).


----------



## JohnB1000

Moonfleet was one of the fun shows I watched.


----------



## Hcour

Bob Coxner said:


> This is a fantastic one. It will leave you wanting more, though, as it only lasted 6 episodes.
> 
> It's also available on Hulu.


Thanks for pointing this one out. Looks good. There is also a fourth season, btw, with six eps, listed on IMDb.

Edit - Oops. Thanks to philw1776 for listing this one. Credit where credit is due!


----------



## Langree

Sherlock series 3 starts in the UK tonight!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hcour said:


> Thanks for pointing this one out. Looks good. There is also a fourth season, btw, with six eps, listed on IMDb.
> 
> Edit - Oops. Thanks to philw1776 for listing this one. Credit where credit is due!


Season 1-3 were each two 45-minute episodes telling a single story. Season 4 is six episodes, also two to a story.


----------



## BrettStah

Langree said:


> Sherlock series 3 starts in the UK tonight!


Yep! It's on right now... Will be over in about 40 minutes, so I figure it'll be available to download about 45-60 minutes after it ends.


----------



## Malcontent

BrettStah said:


> Yep! It's on right now... Will be over in about 40 minutes, so I figure it'll be available to download about 45-60 minutes after it ends.


It's out on usenet now.


----------



## Edmund

The pilot and first season of Endeavour are on Netflix streaming.


----------



## markz

Langree said:


> Sherlock series 3 starts in the UK tonight!





BrettStah said:


> Yep! It's on right now... Will be over in about 40 minutes, so I figure it'll be available to download about 45-60 minutes after it ends.





Malcontent said:


> It's out on usenet now.


Got it and watched it! Great to have it back!


----------



## TonyTheTiger

markz said:


> Got it and watched it! Great to have it back!


:up:

Agreed. It's awesome.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy

Toast of London was brilliant - the latest from Matt Berry.


----------



## Langree

markz said:


> Got it and watched it! Great to have it back!





TonyTheTiger said:


> :up:
> 
> Agreed. It's awesome.


Just finished.

Come on Sunday!


----------



## ADG

Guys, please take further discussions about the currently airing Sherlock episodes to the Sherlock thread. Thanks much.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Can't. There won't be one until it airs in the US, which is Jan 19th.


...but don't worry, there'll be no spoilers!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"Discussions"?

As in, "I's awesome"?

Wow, that really RUINED it! No point watching NOW!


----------



## JohnB1000

TonyTheTiger said:


> Can't. There won't be one until it airs in the US, which is Jan 19th.
> 
> ...but don't worry, there'll be no spoilers!


That 'rule' hasn't been strictly enforced for a while in this era of easy, and often completely legit, access.


----------



## Langree

JohnB1000 said:


> That 'rule' hasn't been strictly enforced for a while in this era of easy, and often completely legit, access.


So start a thread, let us know how that works out for you.

There is no "completely legit" way us US types saw it.


----------



## john4200

Langree said:


> There is no "completely legit" way us US types saw it.


False.


----------



## Langree

john4200 said:


> False.


ok, so what is it?

Unless you mean the very few people that live on the northern border and pick it up out of canada (assuming it aired there)


----------



## john4200

Langree said:


> ok, so what is it?


Wrong question.


----------



## Langree

john4200 said:


> Wrong question.


Please, if I'm incorrect and missing some legit way that a person in the US saw the showing, then please correct me, this cat and mouse crap is boring.

also, it's not a "rule" as JohnB coyly put , it is flat out listed in the sticky.



> Timing of official threads:
> Do not start the official show thread more than one hour before the Eastern time zone airing. The new thread should be about the new show. Discussion of shows that have aired in the UK but not in the US are to be discussed in the UK Chit Chat area.


----------



## ADG

Way to hijack a thread guys. Good going.


----------



## john4200

Langree said:


> ... this cat and mouse crap is boring.


Sherlock might not be the show for you...


----------



## john4200

ADG said:


> Way to hijack a thread guys. Good going.


No one hijacked a thread, except perhaps you who are not talking about anything related to British TV Shows in that post.

(I also notice that your post had one line of comment, and 3 lines advertising another site and your status of "Forum Admin" on that site (I am so impressed!) )


----------



## SnakeEyes

Langree said:


> So start a thread, let us know how that works out for you.
> 
> There is no "completely legit" way us US types saw it.


Those in the US that from the UK with a tv license could have used their VPN back home to stream from the BBC iplayer


----------



## JohnB1000

I don't see the attraction but my wife loved the two Mrs Brown specials that were on over the holidays.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

SnakeEyes said:


> Those in the US that from the UK with a tv license could have used their VPN back home to stream from the BBC iplayer


Fail.

Sorry, but that is NOT 'completely legit'. It's borderline at best as you cannot legally view BBC programming outside the UK (unless it's licensed to BBCA, PBS or another broadcaster, or you buy it on DVD).


----------



## dswallow

Langree said:


> There is no "completely legit" way us US types saw it.


Sure there is; you could fly to the UK to watch each episode.


----------



## john4200

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...you cannot legally view BBC programming outside the UK (unless it's licensed to BBCA, PBS or another broadcaster, or you buy it on DVD).


False.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

john4200 said:


> False.


Seeing as you provide SO much compelling evidence...





The BBC website said:


> _I live outside of the UK. Why can't I watch your programmes?_
> 
> Unfortunately, due to rights restrictions out of our control, some of the programmes in the BBC Archive Collections are only viewable from within the UK. Most of the radio programmes, plus all of the documents and photo galleries, are available outside of the UK.
> 
> We do appreciate that there is a wider audience for this, and that this might be frustrating for non-UK visitors to the site. It's simply that it often costs more money to make programmes available worldwide, which would reduce the amount of programmes we can provide for free. Additionally, as the programmes were funded by UK licence fee payers, our first responsibility is to the UK audience.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/help.shtml


----------



## JohnB1000

I don't think "legally" is quite the correct term and there are ways to "legally" watch without the iPlayer (such as recording one and watching it on a plane for example).

Anyway rather than people deciding on whether the rules should be applied I thought a PM to a mod was the best option so we'll see what they say. With all the eps airing in the UK before any here and potential spoilers creeping around other threads it really makes sense to me to have threads. But it's not our call.


----------



## Langree

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't think "legally" is quite the correct term and there are ways to "legally" watch without the iPlayer (such as recording one and watching it on a plane for example).
> 
> Anyway rather than people deciding on whether the rules should be applied I thought a PM to a mod was the best option so we'll see what they say. With all the eps airing in the UK before any here and potential spoilers creeping around other threads it really makes sense to me to have threads. But it's not our call.


We can, in the UK section, the "eps in the UK airing before any here" is why the rule was created.


----------



## JohnB1000

Answer is to start a thread in the UK forun.


----------



## Langree

JohnB1000 said:


> Answer is to start a thread in the UK forun.


Nothing gets by you...


----------



## john4200

TonyTheTiger said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/help.shtml


Do you know what "archive" means? Do you suppose it is the most up-to-date information?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

john4200 said:


> Do you know what "archive" means? Do you suppose it is the most up-to-date information?


Actually, yes I do, but it still provides more information than just answering with "False"!!


----------



## Bob Coxner

Langree said:


> So start a thread, let us know how that works out for you.
> 
> There is no "completely legit" way us US types saw it.


VPN plus BBC iPlayer. No torrents.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Bob Coxner said:


> VPN plus BBC iPlayer. No torrents.


Nope. If you had read the thread, you'd know that this is NOT legit!


----------



## john4200

TonyTheTiger said:


> Actually, yes I do, but it still provides more information than just answering with "False"!!


Incorrect or outdated data is not information. It is misinformation (or disinformation). In contrast, data that does nothing else except correctly confirm or invalidate other data can be quite useful information. It is left as an exercise to determine whether that data is indeed correct information.


----------



## JohnB1000

If only people were as interested in TV shows as they are in being "right".


----------



## TonyTheTiger

JohnB1000 said:


> If only people were as interested in TV shows as they are in displaying a "holier than thou" attitude!


FIFY


----------



## john4200

JohnB1000 said:


> If only people were as interested in TV shows as they are in being "right".


False.


----------



## mr.unnatural

I just started watching Vera and I fell asleep during each of the first two episodes. The first episode of The Escape Artist did a better job of keeping me awake.


----------



## Hcour

I really enjoyed Silk, but you have to stick with it. It takes a bit to get going and the first court case is pretty lame. But it gets much better. It's also interesting watching how the Brit court system works.


----------



## ADG

Yeah, Vera is a bit slow moving, but we like it. And we really enjoy Silk - looking forward to the third season.

Thanks for the recommendations for Waking the Dead and Afterlife. We're watching both and enjoying them. Interesting that the medium's name is Alison (as was the case in "Medium" which was based on the real life Alison DuBois)


----------



## MikeAndrews

I'm binge watching Red Dwarf on Amazon Instant and/or Netflix. What a howl!

Watching episode 5 of the first season I'm wondering who that slick guy is. He sounds like an American (as does Cat.)






I see the credits. Mind blown!


Spoiler



Craig Ferguson!


----------



## JohnB1000

Man Sherlock really reminded me of Doctor Who tonight.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Speaking of Doctor Who, I just watched the first episode of Coupling yesterday and loved it. Seeing a young Gina Bellman was a surprise and a treat (she played Sophie on the US TV series "Leverage"). As for the Doctor Who angle, Coupling was written by Stephen Moffat, who has penned quite a few Doctor Who episodes.

I also watched the first episode of Blake's 7 over the weekend. Talk about a flashback to the 60's! I had seen a few episodes of the show ages ago and I forgot just how primitive the production values were. It's like watching the original Doctor Who series with William Hartnell and Patrick Troughton.

I've also got episodes of Moone Boy and The Misfits I'm looking forward to watching. All of my regular shaws are starting back up after the holiday break so It's going to be hard to find the time to fit them in.


----------



## JohnB1000

Moone Boy is great. Misfits I also enjoyed, especially seasons 1,2 and the last one.

Blakes 7 was 70's right ?


----------



## JohnB1000

Mad Dogs had a very weird ending, general, non specific, spoilers



Spoiler



lots of comedy, some of the best since season 1, followed by horribly depressing events and an "open to interpretation" ending


----------



## JohnB1000

A big surprise today - The Kumars are back. Now on Sky. The original series are on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

Season 2 of '*Line of Duty*' as begun airing in the UK. The first episode is available via magical means.

Lennie James plays the lead character.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> Lennie James plays the lead character.


He played the villain in the first season. I don't think he's in Season 2.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Suspects*'

First episode is out.

http://www.channel5.com/shows/suspects



> Shot in the style of a fly on-the-wall documentary, Suspects is unscripted, with the cast devising their own dialogue based on a detailed plot description.
> 
> Set in London, each episode is a self-contained story, starting with a news report, then following the team of three detectives as they investigate the circumstances the crime. The cases themselves are hard-hitting with contemporary themes, such as the search for a soldier with PTSD, a murder that has been made to look like an assisted suicide and the gang rape of a young teenager.
> 
> Each detective has their own distinctive style of working. The team leader, DI Martha Bellamy, maintains an overview but also sits in and conducts the questioning of suspects. Her team know that she is behind the mall the way and will fiercely defend them when necessary.
> 
> DS Jack Weston is a man of action whose charm belies an unerring gut-instinct. He automatically senses if a suspect is lying or concealing their emotions and is expert at getting to the root cause.
> 
> DC Charlotte Charlie Steele A****ey has a keen eye for detail. She will patiently study CCTV and check the records for past offenders. Passionate yet level-headed, she believes that the police can make a real difference.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> Season 2 of '*Line of Duty*' as begun airing in the UK. The first episode is available via magical means.
> 
> Lennie James plays the lead character.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> He played the villain in the first season. I don't think he's in Season 2.


Nope, no Lennie James.

Haven't watched it yet, but I'm sure it'll be good if the writing team is the same.


----------



## AeneaGames

TonyTheTiger said:


> Nope, no Lennie James.
> 
> Haven't watched it yet, but I'm sure it'll be good if the writing team is the same.


It was a fantastic episode! Can't wait for the next ep!


----------



## JohnB1000

WPC 56 has also returned, that's a solid show.

New one, Suspects, looks good.


----------



## ADG

First ep of Line of Duty was very good.

The dialog in Suspects was disjointed and amateurish. I have no problem believing it was not scripted. Won't be watching the rest of the episodes.


----------



## JohnB1000

It's along way off but they are planning a Prime Suspect Prequel

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/prime-suspect/29365/prime-suspect-prequel-on-its-way


----------



## Malcontent

'The Smoke'



> This eight-part series follows the high-adrenaline adventures of White Watch, a team of London firefighters. At the heart of the story is a family of firemen and women who, no matter what, always have each other to fall back on. But being a hero isn't easy, especially in a world that regularly disregards them, and it certainly doesn't pay. Many crew members are forced to hold down other jobs on the side, taking some of them into the citys after dark world. The stakes are high but, in "The Smoke," it's the very lives and souls of the White Watch crew that are at risk.


Jamie Bamber (Battlestar Galatica) stars.


----------



## JohnB1000

Moone Boy is back. Fantastic show.


----------



## tlrowley

Silk is back as well - one of my favorites.


----------



## pahunt

One I've been enjoying recently is the anthology series Inside No. 9, written by and starring two of the League of Gentlemen. Three episodes so far and they have all been excellent, in fact getting better each week. Very dark and twisted but if that's your thing then I suggest you seek it out.


----------



## ADG

tlrowley said:


> Silk is back as well - one of my favorites.


+1 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## pahunt

New season of Jonathan Creek starts this Friday. There have been a couple of specials in the last few years but this is the first new season since 2004. Unfortunately there's only going to be 3 episodes :down:


----------



## Malcontent

'The Widower'

The Widower is a three-part drama from ITV Studios based on the crimes of convicted murderer, Malcolm Webster. It tells how, over a thirteen year period, a seemingly mild&#8208;mannered male nurse, Malcolm Webster, played by Reece Shearsmith set about poisoning and murdering his first wife, attempting to do the same to his second wife and moving on to a further scheme to deceive his third fiance&#769;e.


----------



## Langree

I'd not Getting On (either version) until this week, I really like it, all 3 British Series' are on Hulu+ and HBO is doing Season 2 later this year.


----------



## super dave

In case anyone is still interested in Orphan Black all of season 1 is free on Amazon Prime. Season 2 should be starting soon I see all of season 1 OnDemand too.


----------



## trainman

super dave said:


> In case anyone is still interested in Orphan Black all of season 1 is free on Amazon Prime. Season 2 should be starting soon I see all of season 1 OnDemand too.


Wrong thread -- that show comes from the "America" portion of "BBC America."

But, yes, Season 2 premieres on BBC America on April 19.


----------



## JohnB1000

You should be glad there were only 3 Jonathan Creek's, they were terrible.

Karl Pilkington Moaning of Life was pretty good.

DCI Banks is solid as ever.


----------



## Hcour

Not sure if this one has been mentioned but I'm currently watching the second season of The Hour, about an investigative news show in mid-1950's England. Subtle, low-key, very well-written and acted. Excellent show.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Masterpiece Theater is showing a Mr. Selfridge marathon and Mr. Selfridge II. 

I figure I can pass on the first Season because it's on Netflix, if not Amazon.

Alos Orphan Black is starting on BBCA.


----------



## Hcour

Ooh! Didn't know Mr. Selfridge season 2 was airing. Thanks.


----------



## pahunt

JohnB1000 said:


> You should be glad there were only 3 Jonathan Creek's, they were terrible.


Agreed, very disappointing.


----------



## JohnB1000

To repeat Orphan Black = not a British show.


----------



## jimmyjjohn

Love Black Mirror you really should watch it the shows are very inventive.


----------



## supasta

I just found _An Idiot Abroad_ on Netflix. Why was I not told about this hilarity before?


----------



## scooterboy

supasta said:


> I just found _An Idiot Abroad_ on Netflix. Why was I not told about this hilarity before?


You were. You just weren't paying attention.


----------



## pdhenry

I mentioned it on the Netflix thread, but we watched London Hospital on Amazon Prime over the past few days. 2 Seasons, 10 episodes in all. Sort of Grey's Anatomy meets *Downton *Abbey.


----------



## JohnB1000

Endeavor came back tonight.

Turks & Caicos and Salting the Battlefield were two one off TV specials Follow ups to Page Eight which was great.

Just finished DCI Banks, very enjoyable.


----------



## mr.unnatural

jimmyjjohn said:


> Love Black Mirror you really should watch it the shows are very inventive.


Inventive, yes. Twisted and somewhat perverted, definitely.


----------



## JohnB1000

mr.unnatural said:


> Inventive, yes. Twisted and somewhat perverted, definitely.


Perverted ? Really that was just in the first ep and that was done to garner attention for the new show. None of the rest had stuff like that (as far as I remember).


----------



## Malcontent

'Secrets & Lies'

Australian not British. I thought I would suggest it anyway since I like it. It has a 'Broadchurch' vibe but is different enough to still be interesting. It's only 6 episodes. Final episode airs next week.

The lead actor also stars in "The Red Road".



> The series follows the story of a family man who finds the body of a young boy and quickly becomes the prime murder suspect. He has no choice but to try to find the real killer as his marriage, his kids, his reputation and his sanity are all at stake.


----------



## Hoffer

I signed up for a free month of Hulu + over the weekend. I stumbled across "Spy" and watched the 6 episode 1st season. I thought it was pretty good. I watched a couple episodes into season 2 and it seems to be holding up.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Undeniable*'



> Brand new two-part thriller about a woman called Jane Fielding who believes she recognises her mother's killer 23 years after the murder took place. Nearly a quarter of a century later, Jane is married to Rob and has a daughter of her own, but the traumatic events of that day still haunt her. She was the sole witness and is constantly aware that the murderer is still at large. While on a routine visit to hospital, she locks eyes with the man believes killed her mother. Andrew Rawlins is a respected consultant oncologist and family man whose status and impeccable demeanour make him an unlikely suspect. Furthermore, it emerges that Jane has made accusations against others in the past - identifications which proved to be entirely false. Her family and the investigating police begin to worry that this is just another such claim and that Jane is crumbling emotionally before their eyes.


Starring 'Peter Firth' (MI-5/Spooks)


----------



## mr.unnatural

JohnB1000 said:


> Perverted ? Really that was just in the first ep and that was done to garner attention for the new show. None of the rest had stuff like that (as far as I remember).


I agree, except that several of the other episodes were extremely sexual in nature, like the guys pedaling bikes forced to watch porn and were penalized if they refused. I will say that the stories were quite imaginative and different.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Hoffer said:


> I signed up for a free month of Hulu + over the weekend. I stumbled across "Spy" and watched the 6 episode 1st season. I thought it was pretty good. I watched a couple episodes into season 2 and it seems to be holding up.


Spy was great! Sadly, there was no season 3. There was a mention last year of a US version but I haven't heard anything more, so it likely died. I don't know that it would have translated well anyway. It's very British humour.

http://www.comedy.co.uk/news/story/000001068/sky1_sitcom_spy_finished_cancelled_two_series/

It was announced last week that Rob Corddry, perhaps best known as a correspondent for The Daily Show and as Lou in Hot Tub Time Machine, will be taking on the role of Tim for the US pilot. Meanwhile, young actor Mason Cook will play Marcus and Ken Jeong, a star of Community and The Hangover movie franchise, will take on Lindsay's role, The Examiner.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hoffer said:


> I signed up for a free month of Hulu + over the weekend. I stumbled across "Spy" and watched the 6 episode 1st season. I thought it was pretty good. I watched a couple episodes into season 2 and it seems to be holding up.


Moone Boy is on Hulu I think. That's a great show.


----------



## Hoffer

JohnB1000 said:


> Moone Boy is on Hulu I think. That's a great show.


I watched at least the first season of that. That is Chris O'Dowd as a kid's imaginary friend, right?


----------



## Bob Coxner

Finished season 2 of Line of Duty and highly recommend it. Both seasons are now available on Hulu.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hoffer said:


> I watched at least the first season of that. That is Chris O'Dowd as a kid's imaginary friend, right?


Yes sir.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> Just finished DCI Banks, very enjoyable.


Started watching this due to your mention here, finished six eps so far. The first case (first season) was good, this second season is excellent. The cases are very clever and intriguing. Really liking this series.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hcour said:


> Started watching this due to your mention here, finished six eps so far. The first case (first season) was good, this second season is excellent. The cases are very clever and intriguing. Really liking this series.




I think it gets better and better as the season goes on.

I enjoyed a 3 part series from last year called The Guilty


----------



## JohnB1000

The fantastic In The Flesh returns for 6 episodes on May 4th

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/in-the-flesh/30228/in-the-flesh-series-2-start-date

I just finished the last Endeavour of the season. I thought the season was outstanding, though very dark.


----------



## JohnB1000

Vera returned tonight.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> I think it gets better and better as the season goes on.
> 
> I enjoyed a 3 part series from last year called The Guilty


Marathoned DCI Banks over a couple of weeks, finished it last wknd. Excellent. Hope there's more.

Will check out The Guilty. Looks interesting.


----------



## JohnB1000

Two new shows last night

John Simm (Dr Who, Mad Dogs, Life on Mars) in Prey






Happy Valley from the people who made Last Tango in Halifax, though this is a grittier crime based show.


----------



## danterner

Prey looks good - Thanks for mentioning it. Is it a straight-up intentional remake of The Fugitive, or just a similar premise?


----------



## Bob Coxner

JohnB1000 said:


> Two new shows last night
> 
> John Simm (Dr Who, Mad Dogs, Life on Mars) in Prey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valley from the people who made Last Tango in Halifax, though this is a grittier crime based show.


Speaking of Last Tango...season 2 will begin on PBS on June 29th. It's a great show and I hope more people check it out.


----------



## Hcour

Bob Coxner said:


> Finished season 2 of Line of Duty and highly recommend it. Both seasons are now available on Hulu.


Watched season one and just started on two. Good show. The first ep of the second season was _intense_.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

JohnB1000 said:


> Two new shows last night
> 
> John Simm (Dr Who, Mad Dogs, Life on Mars) in Prey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valley from the people who made Last Tango in Halifax, though this is a grittier crime based show.


They both sound interesting but are getting pretty poor reviews from what I'm seeing. May be worth a view though after a few more episodes air.


----------



## JohnB1000

Odds Bodkins said:


> They both sound interesting but are getting pretty poor reviews from what I'm seeing. May be worth a view though after a few more episodes air.


???

The Guardian said Prey was "fabulous" and the Independent and Den of Geek were very positive (and it's only 3 episodes).

All three were also were positive about Happy Valley

Those are the only 3 sites I checked.


----------



## dswallow

Season 2 of "In the Flesh" has started, BTW.


----------



## Hcour

Finished second season of Line of Duty. Excellent, even better than the first. Keely Hawes is an absolutely amazing actress. Watch her in LOD, then in Upstairs Downstairs. It's hard to believe it's the same actress.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just watched The Fear from a year or so back. Interesting and rather sad premise about a gang boss going through rapid early stage Alzheimers.


----------



## JohnB1000

Prey was very good. Formulaic but good. I like John Simm.


----------



## Edmund

I just found out they're still making "Silent Witness", not with the same Doc. Last time I saw anything about it was in the 90's.


----------



## getreal

Happy Valley just keeps getting more intense with each episode. Just finished ep 4 of 6.


----------



## JohnB1000

I just started watching Last Tango In Halifax (from 2012 and on Netflix I think). Not my usual crime related show but good after one episode.


----------



## Hcour

getreal said:


> Happy Valley just keeps getting more intense with each episode. Just finished ep 4 of 6.


I've read some really great things about this show. The season finale is today. I'll be marathoning it this weekend.


----------



## ADG

Hcour said:


> I've read some really great things about this show. The season finale is today. I'll be marathoning it this weekend.


I wasn't to crazy about it after the first episode, but my wife enjoyed it so we've seen the first 5 episodes. Glad we have - I misjudged it and it's gotten very good.


----------



## JMikeD

I've been watching _New Tricks_, a long-running Brit police series about a cold-case squad that is made up of a police DI and three retired policemen hired as consultants. Very entertaining and somewhat humorous. I don't even like cop shows but this one I like very much. I wish it were available streaming, but Netflixing the DVDs isn't that much of a hassle.


----------



## ADG

Yeah, I read about New Tricks in this thread. Watched a couple of episodes and ended up downloading all 10 seasons. Very entertaining.


----------



## Hcour

Watched The Fall and Happy Valley over the last couple of wknds, both excellent. Hope they both have additional seasons.

I also watched two seasons of a mini-series called The Jury. The first season was from 2002 and starred Gerard Butler, the second season was from 2011 and starred Julie Waters. I thought it was quite good, but it's hard to find except by magical means.


----------



## JohnB1000

2 Episodes left in Last Tango in Halifax. Season 1 was great but season 2 has become a little depressing, nothing but bad things happening


----------



## lynncosbm

Has anyone watched The Take with Tom Hardy? My brother in law was visiting from Scotland and persuaded me to watch, I think it may be ten years old now, thought it was really good. Watched on Hulu Plus...


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes I thought that was great. There was another one made by the same crew.....The Runaway.

Not new though


----------



## Hcour

I saw The Take several years ago, it was superb. Afterwards I went on a tv board on another site and predicted that Tom Hardy would be a movie star. He was fascinating in that role.

Will be checking out The Runaway fer shure. Thanks.


----------



## JohnB1000

The Runaway is on HULU and, something I have never seen before, you can stream it directly from IMDB

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1624845/videogallery?ref_=tt_pv_vi_sm

It has Alan Cumming in it, amongst others.


----------



## mr.unnatural

I've got to stop checking this thread. I can barely keep up with the shows I already watch and I keep downloading more after coming here.


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> The Runaway is on HULU and, something I have never seen before, you can stream it directly from IMDB http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1624845/videogallery?ref_=tt_pv_vi_sm It has Alan Cumming in it, amongst others.


Thanks, I'll have to check that one out too!


----------



## Hcour

Watched The Runaway. It was good, certainly, but not up to the standard of The Take, which is one of the best mini-series I've ever seen.

Also watched The Escape Artist with David Tennant. Not great by any means, but certainly enjoyable, worth a watch.


----------



## JohnB1000

Yeah I didn't think the Escape Artist was that great.


----------



## Edmund

JohnB1000 said:


> Yeah I didn't think the Escape Artist was that great.


Now you tell me, I bought the season pass on amazon.


----------



## lambertman

Edmund said:


> Now you tell me, I bought the season pass on amazon.


Granted, it's only three episodes.


----------



## JohnB1000

It was enjoyable but not great.


----------



## dswallow

The second season (series) of UK show Utopia has begun.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utopia_(UK_TV_series)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> The second season (series) of UK show Utopia has begun.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utopia_(UK_TV_series)


I was just coming here to post that. First episode tonight, second tomorrow, and then Tuesdays from then on.

A candidate for one of the most deranged shows in television history. In a good way.


----------



## dswallow

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (By the way, your link is broken...you need to put the close parenthesis inside the tags.)


Thx.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just finished In The Flesh season 2. A most excellent show.


----------



## CraigK

JohnB1000 said:


> Just finished In The Flesh season 2. A most excellent show.


I like it, too. A different take on zombies. :up:


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Last night saw *Monty Python Live (Mostly)* from the O2 Arena in London broadcast almost in its entirety on Gold in the UK. Apparently, there'll be another showing on July 22nd with a couple of offending sketches that were cut last night.

It's available through 'magical means' and I'm sure someone will run it here eventually - or at least I hope so.


----------



## lambertman

TonyTheTiger said:


> It's available through 'magical means' and I'm sure someone will run it here eventually - or at least I hope so.


Actually aired live in the US in some theaters through FathomEvents. Some replays are scheduled as well.


----------



## JohnB1000

The Honourable Woman is pretty good.


----------



## Malcontent

"Walter"

A one off pilot. It's a cop dramedy. I liked it. I wouldn't mind if went to full series.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/11010964/Walter-a-wry-new-detective-for-BBC-One.html


----------



## JohnB1000

Just watched Southcliffe from last year. It's on Netflix. 

Sad, miserable, confusing and depressing. I loved it.


----------



## Malcontent

'Chasing Shadows'

First episode has aired.



> Chasing Shadows is a thrilling new four-part drama, which focuses on the work of a missing persons field unit charged with tracking down serial killers who prey on impressionable and vulnerable people.
> 
> Reece Shearsmith plays DS Sean Stone and his partner, Ruth Hattersley is played by Alex Kingston whilst Noel Clarke takes on the role of DI Prior.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm watching the first episode, and so far it seems OK if a bit rote...the autistic but we don't say autistic detective is becoming something of a cliché, and this one doesn't really do anything with it beyond the quasi-autism.


----------



## ADG

We enjoyed the first episode. I agree that all of a sudden leading or significant characters with asperger's or autism seems to be a trend, but I think this one is well done. Thanks for the heads up about the show.

I LOVE this thread. My wife and I have been able to fill our summer viewing hours with New Tricks, Jonathan Creek and other superior shows I've learned about in this thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

Scott and Bailey returned last week. I like that show.

I've almost finished the Honourable Woman (which may have it's own thread), complex and detailed but a great watch.

For Brits of a certain age "Cilla" had a good first episode (a drama about the the life of Cilla Black).


----------



## ADG

Yep - just downloaded the second episode of Scott & Bailey, 3rd Chasing Shadows and 5th New Tricks


----------



## Malcontent

'The Driver'

Starring *David Morrissey*.



> Taxi driver Vince McKee and his estranged wife Ros have blamed themselves ever since their son Tim cut ties with the family, and now they live separate lives. Vince's day-to-day existence takes an unusual turn when he accepts an offer from a criminal gang organized by his ex-con mate Colin, who has resurfaced after six years in prison. Although initially thrilled at becoming a driver for gang leader The Horse, once the criminals arrange their major job McKee soon wishes he could have his old life back.


It's a 3 part series.

First episode has aired.


----------



## JohnB1000

I've always liked Robson Green so looking forward to Grantchester, a new show that starts next week.


----------



## Bob Coxner

JohnB1000 said:


> I've always liked Robson Green so looking forward to Grantchester, a new show that starts next week.


http://www.itv.com/presscentre/press-releases/itv-commissions-six-part-series-grantchester

Grantchester sounds a lot like the Father Dowling mysteries.

Peaky Blinders is now available on Netflix.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/arts/television/peaky-blinders-is-a-british-crime-drama.html?_r=0


----------



## TonyTheTiger

A heads up that Gracepoint starts tonight at 9:00 on Fox.

For those that don't know, it's a 10-part adaptation of Broadchurch with a promised different ending.

From the trailers, I'm not sure how long I will be able to endure David Tennant's American accent, but I'll certainly watch!


----------



## lambertman

I watched Broadchurch and it was well done, but I don't know if I'm up for doing it all over again with Gracepoint.


----------



## Bob Coxner

lambertman said:


> I watched Broadchurch and it was well done, but I don't know if I'm up for doing it all over again with Gracepoint.


My feelings exactly. Given the miserable track record of American adaptations of Brit shows my expectations are pretty low, despite Tennant starring in both.

Tennant's dual roles brings up a question I was posing to friends recently. Why is it that Brit actors come to the US and do great American accents but American actors never seem to go to the UK and do Brit accents? Brits even do difficult American regional accents, such as Idris Elba as Stringer Bell in The Wire doing a Baltimore black ghetto accent. Are Brit actors simply better than American actors? Are Brit accents more difficult?


----------



## JohnB1000

TonyTheTiger said:


> A heads up that Gracepoint starts tonight at 9:00 on Fox.
> 
> For those that don't know, it's a 10-part adaptation of Broadchurch with a promised different ending.
> 
> From the trailers, I'm not sure how long I will be able to endure David Tennant's American accent, but I'll certainly watch!


I read it was a line by line remake. Even if the ending does turn out to be different there's no way I can sit through that.

Oh and it's not a British show 

There are American's who do good British accents I think. You're not watching the right UK shows


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It may just be that there's more money in moving to America and doing American TV and movies than moving to England...

I know there are some who go the other way. Gillian Anderson & Chloe Savigny come immediately to mind; they've both done British (or Irish) accents in British TV shows.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> The Honourable Woman is pretty good.


I thought it was fantastic. And a great performance by Gyllenhaal.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hcour said:


> I thought it was fantastic. And a great performance by Gyllenhaal.


I found her the least enjoyable character. I really liked it but some of the plot was very hard to believe and a little inconsistent which knocked it down a few points for me.

The previous years Shadow Line (same team) was really great also.

There was a show a couple of years ago about teenage girl who ended up in Beirut, paralleled with the story of her grandfather during WW2. I loved that show

The Promise


----------



## Hcour

Yeah, I saw The Promise. It was excellent. I really like that actress, too - Claire Foy. She was also good in Little Dorrit.


----------



## lynncosbm

Just watched The Promise on Hulu Plus a couple weeks ago, enjoyed it.


----------



## Bob Coxner

JohnB1000 said:


> I found her the least enjoyable character. I really liked it but some of the plot was very hard to believe and a little inconsistent which knocked it down a few points for me.
> 
> The previous years Shadow Line (same team) was really great also.


Shadow Line was spectacular. 8.3 on IMDB but 10.0 in my book.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Line_(TV_series)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bob Coxner said:


> Shadow Line was spectacular. 8.3 on IMDB but 10.0 in my book.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Line_(TV_series)


Broken link (need to move the URL close)...


----------



## Bob Coxner

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Broken link (need to move the URL close)...


Strange. It works for me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Line_(TV_series)

Or, just search Wikipedia for "the shadow line".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bob Coxner said:


> Strange. It works for me.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Line_(TV_series)
> 
> Or, just search Wikipedia for "the shadow line".


How on Earth does it work for you?!?

I found it...by manually adding the ) to the end of the URL. But that link does NOT work! The ) is outside the link.


----------



## Hcour

Did anyone watch Breathless? I barely made it through the first ep. It was soooo slow and dramatically tepid. Did it get any better?


----------



## JohnB1000

Pasted Wikipedia links do not work here, you have to edit then after the paste.


----------



## Malcontent

Just a heads up.

A new season of 'Lewis' begins Oct. 10th.



> A spin-off of the popular series Inspector Morse, picks up five years after the series ended. It is now continuing in its own series, with Lewis and Hathaway investigating in Morse's old stomping ground of Oxford.


----------



## Malcontent

'The Code'

It's an Australian drama but it's going to be rebroadcast in the U.K. starting this weekend. 

First 3 episodes are available via magical means.



> Created by Shelley Birse, The Code is set in the spectacular Australian landscape and tells the story of two very different brothers who unearth information that those at the highest levels of political power will kill to keep secret. The drama is produced by Playmaker and stars Lucy Lawless (Spartacus), Adam Garcia (Camp), David Wenham (Top Of The Lake) and Aden Young (Rectify).


----------



## Edmund

Malcontent said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> A new season of 'Lewis' begins Oct. 10th.


That's on tonight on PBS.


----------



## JohnB1000

Malcontent said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> A new season of 'Lewis' begins Oct. 10th.





Edmund said:


> That's on tonight on PBS.


I'm highly confused by the whole thing. Season 8 is just starting in the UK but PBS lists season 7 as starting tonight, however the episode description matches the UK season 8


----------



## tlrowley

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm highly confused by the whole thing. Season 8 is just starting in the UK but PBS lists season 7 as starting tonight, however the episode description matches the UK season 8


I'm glad I'm not the only one that's confused. I guess I'll just see what gets recorded tonight.


----------



## Edmund

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm highly confused by the whole thing. Season 8 is just starting in the UK but PBS lists season 7 as starting tonight, however the episode description matches the UK season 8


In the UK, do you count the original pilot as season by itself?


----------



## JohnB1000

I don't know, I just know the marketing is advertising season 8. Even IMDB is confused, stating 8 seasons but only showing 7 

Anyhow it was the first episode of the new season and was as familiar as ever. Not completely sure whey they carried it on after last year, which seemed to wrap things up nicely, but it's a comfortable show. Very odd that they showed it here before the UK.


----------



## Bob Coxner

"Detectorists". I caught the first episode tonight and was immediately hooked. Available via magical means - BBC4, episodes 1 and 2. I would call it a dramady. 7.7 on IMDB.

http://www.comedy.co.uk/guide/tv/detectorists/

Detectorists follows the relationship between two friends who share a passion for metal detecting.

When Andy and Lance are together, they're like an old married couple. They gripe at each other, but there is a true bond underneath. Each has their own slightly dysfunctional lives but together they dream of finding a priceless Saxon hoard that will cement their place in detecting history.

Helping them along the way is a delightfully quirky crowd of characters who are drawn to this all-absorbing hobby.

Across the six episodes greed, betrayal, rejection and, finally redemption are all played out as the boys and their eccentric friends at the Danbury Metal Detecting Club search for that one big find.


----------



## JohnB1000

To further complicate the Lewis situation they are showing 6 x 45 minute episodes (over 6 weeks) each week in the UK, but in the US we are getting three full-size EPs.


----------



## farleyruskz

I love this thread, and all of the fantastic television I am discovering as a result of it. 

I watched both Prey and Happy Valley this weekend. Both were excellent. :up:

I think next Saturday I'll give The Take a shot.


----------



## Hcour

farleyruskz said:


> I love this thread, and all of the fantastic television I am discovering as a result of it.
> 
> I watched both Prey and Happy Valley this weekend. Both were excellent. :up:
> 
> I think next Saturday I'll give The Take a shot.


Getting ready to watch Prey tonight.

You're in for a treat with The Take. As I've said before, it's superb.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just watched the season 2 finale of Peaky Blinders. A stunning show, season 2 was much stronger than the first and each episode better than the last.


----------



## Malcontent

The second season of 'The Fall' begins Nov. 13.



> Gillian Anderson stars as Detective Superintendent Stella Gibson who is brought in from the London Metropolitan Police to help catch the killer when a murder in Belfast remains unsolved. As Gibson travels across from London, we are introduced to the murderer himself; Paul Spector (Jamie Dornan). The drama follows the police investigation uncovering the intricate story of the lives entangled by a series of murders both within the killers and the victims families.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Malcontent said:


> The second season of 'The Fall' begins Nov. 13.


Season 1 is available on Netflix. It's great.


----------



## Jeeters

Malcontent said:


> The second season of 'The Fall' begins Nov. 13.


Great news. Loved the first season.


----------



## JohnB1000

Season 1 of Peaky Blinders is also on Netflix.

Since The Fall is back (which I did not expect), I can hold out hope for Hit and Miss.


----------



## MNoelH

I think this is where this belongs... is anyone else watching Scrotal Recall? I'm 3 or 4 episodes in and I think it's pretty cute (although the show title is a bit of a turn off).

The rough premise is that a youngish guy is diagnosed with chlamydia and must contact his previous sexual partners to let them know that they needed to be tested and possibly treated. He's a mostly adorable guy and his roommates are quite likeable (mostly). I've enjoyed what I've seen so far. Anybody else caught it yet?


----------



## JohnB1000

I haven't heard of it but it sounds familiar to something else ?


----------



## megory

I prefer British TV and Netflix has made it possible for me to enjoy my addiction. Glad Netflix makes all the old comedies available too. Wish they'd make "Jewel in the Crown" available. I'd like to see that again.

I've completed "Midsomer Murders" and others. Right now, I'm watching "Foyle's War" and "George Gently." Thanks to this thread, I've added "Peaky Blinders" but haven't watched yet (limited TV time). I'm happy to have Netflix, but miss closed captions.


----------



## loubob57

I just started watching The Fall. A Brit co-worker loaned me the DVDs of season 1.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just finished watching Our Girl. I really enjoyed the one off show and the first three episodes of the five in this series, but while enjoyable enough, the last couple strayed from the formula too much.

Megory, Peaky Blinders is very different to something like Midsomer, it's dark and violent. Have you watched Waking the Dead, Touching Evil, Lewis, Morse etc.


----------



## pgogborn

megory said:


> ..
> I've completed "Midsomer Murders" and others. Right now, I'm watching "Foyle's War" and "George Gently."
> ...


If you haven't try Father Brown.


----------



## JohnB1000

I really disliked Father Brown, all the other shows mentioned are Prime Time but FB is a daytime show and in my opinion it shows. On the other hand my wife likes it  Now this assumes you are talking about the new series not the one from the 70s that I have never seen. I don't think the new show is on Netflix.


----------



## JohnB1000

Irish rather than British but I saw that Season 5 of Love/Hate is now complete and I downloaded it. I loved 1-4 (1-3, at last check, are on Netflix).


----------



## Malcontent

Second season of 'The Fall' has started today. 

First episode is now available via magical means.


----------



## JohnB1000

It was yesterday  (aka Wednesday}


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It was first posted on Monday. I guess that was a leak? Or does it air different days in Ireland and England?


----------



## Malcontent

According to these sites it started today, the 13th.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0295tyq/episodes/guide

http://trakt.tv/show/the-fall/season/2

My automated software picked it up today when it was posted to usenet. I couldn't find any other releases on usenet before today. It's possible it was leaked on torrents earlier (I don't use torrents).


----------



## pahunt

I can confirm that in the UK, the first episode of the Fall season 2 was shown last night (13th Nov)


----------



## JohnB1000

Interesting, I watched it Wednesday might after downloading it from my favorite TV site that usually has shows they day they air.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> Just finished watching Our Girl. I really enjoyed the one off show and the first three episodes of the five in this series, but while enjoyable enough, the last couple strayed from the formula too much.


Started watching Our Girl tonight, really liking it. Good drama, also quite funny at times. Lacey Turner is perfect as Molly, very believable character, you really root for her.


----------



## AeneaGames

JohnB1000 said:


> Interesting, I watched it Wednesday might after downloading it from my favorite TV site that usually has shows they day they air.


It airs on sundays on RTÉ One in Ireland...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

AeneaGames said:


> It airs on sundays on RTÉ One in Ireland...


Ah! That explains how I got it on Monday...


----------



## JohnB1000

Yep, episode 2 is in the bag now 

Peaky Blinders Season 2 is now on Netflix, right after it aired in the UK.


----------



## Hcour

Just finished the latest season of Inspector Lewis, lots of fun, as usual. The writers do such a great job with multiple suspects and red herrings, I can never figure out who the killer is. Laurence Fox remains one of the most charismatic, interesting actors working in tv, on either side of the pond.


----------



## JohnB1000

I thought it was weird that they were shown as 3 90 minute eps in the US, but 6 x 45 in the UK. We were done here before the 3rd episode even started in the UK.


----------



## CraigK

Don't think it was mentioned earlier, but English actor Warren Clarke passed away last week.

You may remember him as Detective Superintendent Andy Dalziel in the BBC series "Dalziel and Pascoe".

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/nov/12/warren-clarke


----------



## pteronaut

CraigK said:


> Don't think it was mentioned earlier, but English actor Warren Clarke passed away last week.
> 
> You may remember him as Detective Superintendent Andy Dalziel in the BBC series "Dalziel and Pascoe".
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/nov/12/warren-clarke


He was also 'Dim' in 'A Clockwork Orange.'


----------



## MNoelH

Life Story: stunningly beautiful!!! Don't want it to end and can't bring myself to delete the episodes I've watched. They've done an amazing edit to reduce the horrifics of the 'cycle of life.'

Those poor little two day old birds in the first episode almost made me cut bait early, but so so very glad I proceeded.

I can't believe how gorgeous every shot is. The diaries at the end of each episode prove how dedicated the creators of this series are. It's a fantastic, educational, and beautiful series. I also love the narrators voice and style.


----------



## waynomo

Did anybody ever watch My Hero?


----------



## Hcour

Death Comes to Pemberley (Masterpiece Mystery) - Meh. Not bad but certainly far from the best of the series. I thought the resolution was somewhat "Deus Ex Machina". Actually the whole thing just made me want to watch P&P again.


----------



## Bob Coxner

waynomo said:


> Did anybody ever watch My Hero?


Yes. Not great but not bad. If you like Mork & Mindy then you'll like My Hero.

For a MUCH better Brit sitcom about superheroes, go for No Heroics. It's NSFW humour.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Heroics






It's available on Hulu+.


----------



## Malcontent

Babylon (2014)



> London's police force is in need of a public image revamp. And Chief Constable Richard Miller, played by James Nesbitt, has found just the woman to do it...American visionary from the world of new media Liz Garvey, played by Brit Marling, sets out to revolutionise the force's PR department just as an outbreak of violence erupts.





> American PR consultant Liz Garvie is hired by Metropolitan chief constable Miller to help the police improve its image. At the same time documentary film maker Matt Coward is shadowing Territorial Support group officers Davina, Robbie and Clarkey at a not very well organized Kurdish protest where Robbie has to be reminded to tone down the abuse because he is on camera. Elsewhere officer Warwick accidentally apprehends an innocent woman whom he wrongly suspected was a drug addict. Liz's introductory speech is interrupted by news that a sniper is randomly shooting ...


----------



## megory

JohnB1000 said:


> Megory, Peaky Blinders is very different to something like Midsomer, it's dark and violent. Have you watched Waking the Dead, Touching Evil, Lewis, Morse etc.


 Thanks John. Waking the Dead, Touching Evil, and Peaky Blinders not my taste. But yes, I have Is Morse and Lewis but haven't been watching. Limited hours.

I'm really enjoying Foyle (5 stars out of 5). I've been reading about the Roosevelts (and Taft) with Doris Kearns Goodwin's books, so I'm even more intrigued with Foyle. I feel it gives me a feel for the era.

I don't know why I get so irritated by errors, e.g., in one show, there's a painting of Queen Elizabeth II -- in 1941! <LOL> Another thing is their voice / accent coach seems focused on John Wayne for Henry Goodman and a young actor, Brits acting as Americans, but both sounding like John Wayne.

I wish I didn't notice things that don't fit, because my response hinders my enjoyment.


----------



## JohnB1000

I just finished Season 5 of the Irish show Love/Hate. It's a great show and so frustrating after binging 1-4 then waiting 4 weeks for 5 that we now don't know if there will even be another season.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Remember Me*'

Three-part contemporary ghost story set in Yorkshire.

First episode is out.



> If you like a good psychological horror, Remember Me starring Michael Palin and Mark Addy is definitely for you. If not, maybe have a cushion at the ready to hide your face. You will be made to jump. A lot.
> 
> Michael Palin stars as elderly Tom Parfit in this 'contemporary ghost story'. Shortly after he arrives at his new care home, strange things start to happen. Namely, a woman dies when she falls out of a window and somehow takes the entire frame with her.
> 
> Tom is found in the room she fell from, rocking backwards and forwards saying 'There was something missing'. That's just the start of the creepy.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> I just finished Season 5 of the Irish show Love/Hate. It's a great show and so frustrating after binging 1-4 then waiting 4 weeks for 5 that we now don't know if there will even be another season.


Looks interesting. Are the accents real thick? I have a hard enough time with the Brits at times.

Watched the first two seasons of Peaky Blinders over the wknd. Superb. I read some reviews comparing it to Copper and Ripper Street, it's far superior to those two series.


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes, pretty strong accents for Love/Hate.

I like those shows but Peaky was way better and improved each episode.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Hcour said:


> Looks interesting. Are the accents real thick? I have a hard enough time with the Brits at times.
> 
> Watched the first two seasons of Peaky Blinders over the wknd. Superb. I read some reviews comparing it to Copper and Ripper Street, it's far superior to those two series.


Craig Ferguson is a huge fan of Peaky Blinders. He had Cillian Murphy as a guest recently and couldn't stop talking about how much he loved the show.





 It starts at the 9:00 mark.


----------



## waynomo

Bob Coxner said:


> Yes. Not great but not bad. If you like Mork & Mindy then you'll like My Hero.
> 
> For a MUCH better Brit sitcom about superheroes, go for No Heroics. It's NSFW humour.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Heroics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's available on Hulu+.


I'll have to check this out. Unfortunately I don't subscribe to Hulu+.


----------



## ratatatcat

JohnB1000 said:


> I just finished Season 5 of the Irish show Love/Hate. It's a great show and so frustrating after binging 1-4 then waiting 4 weeks for 5 that we now don't know if there will even be another season.


Is this streaming free anywhere?


----------



## JohnB1000

Probably not.

I can look into sharing it with you if you don't want to wait.

The new 3 part ghost mystery with Michael Palin looks interesting.


----------



## JohnB1000

ratatatcat said:


> Is this streaming free anywhere?


Looks like there are full episodes on YouTube, weirdly presented though.

and you can get to it here http://watchseries.ag/serie/love_hate

Best Streams worked best (ironically) for me


----------



## rhuntington3

JohnB1000 said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I can look into sharing it with you if you don't want to wait.
> 
> The new 3 part ghost mystery with Michael Palin looks interesting.


That does look good!


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> Just finished watching Our Girl. I really enjoyed the one off show and the first three episodes of the five in this series, but while enjoyable enough, the last couple strayed from the formula too much.


Finished up Our Girl this wknd. Agree completely about the final 2 eps, definitely not as good. It went from a storyline about a young woman in the service to a young woman involved in a love triangle.


----------



## megory

I just finished all 25 1.5 hour episodes of "Foyle's War" and I'm lost with it being over. I loved it.

The final (so far) season (2013) was a bit different and seemed more American with loud music to instill fear, and some scarey parts which weren't a part of the earlier seasons. I figure the writers/directors were different for that season.

I learned so much about WWII that I didn't know, and really feel for the Brits (my heritage). It made history real. I wish there were another 25 episodes to see. 

I'm watching another War Story (I'm at work and I forget the name -- but it's set in the Channel Isles renamed St. Gregory) but into the first episode, I am not immersed.

Thank goddess for Netflix!


----------



## JohnB1000

I watched the first 2 parter of the show mentioned earlier: Chasing Shadows. The "autistic" (or whatever) policeman is so over the top it's distracting. A very formula show, there's only two but it's no Peaky Blinders


----------



## mattack

Even though I already record more shows than I can watch, I think playing with Amazon Prime on my Tivo got me to watch another show entirely through my Thanksgiving break.

"Extras", done by Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant. It was aired on HBO here, but was a co-production with the BBC. The first season (6 eps) is on Amazon Prime.. I watched the rest on On Demand (a second season, plus an approx 1.5 hour finale).

Not as good as "The Office", but still a very entertaining show. Even the various British references that I didn't get specifically, you could often figure out in context.


----------



## CraigK

megory said:


> I just finished all 25 1.5 hour episodes of "Foyle's War" and I'm lost with it being over. I loved it.


My wife got me the DVD box for Christmas last year and I've been waiting for a good time to start. 

I should get at it real soon now.

The 2013 episodes are on my TiVo waiting for me to get through the box set.


----------



## Bob Coxner

megory said:


> I just finished all 25 1.5 hour episodes of "Foyle's War" and I'm lost with it being over. I loved it.
> 
> The final (so far) season (2013) was a bit different and seemed more American with loud music to instill fear, and some scarey parts which weren't a part of the earlier seasons. I figure the writers/directors were different for that season.
> 
> I learned so much about WWII that I didn't know, and really feel for the Brits (my heritage). It made history real. I wish there were another 25 episodes to see.
> 
> I'm watching another War Story (I'm at work and I forget the name -- but it's set in the Channel Isles renamed St. Gregory) but into the first episode, I am not immersed.
> 
> Thank goddess for Netflix!


The Channel Islands WWII show is "Island at War". It's excellent. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_at_War

If you want a more humourous take on WWII in Britain then go for "Dad's Army". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dad's_Army

If you want a time travel/dramady about WWII in Britain then go for "Goodnight Sweetheart". It's one of my favorites. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodnight_Sweetheart_(TV_series)

Another good one is "Land Girls". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Girls_(TV_series)

Foyle's War is the best of the lot.


----------



## scooterboy

megory said:


> I just finished all 25 1.5 hour episodes of "Foyle's War" and I'm lost with it being over. I loved it.


A while ago, a friend lent me series 1-7 of Foyle's War. I've got so much on my tivo that I have no idea how I could start watching it.


----------



## trainman

A friend of mine wrote about "Black Mirror" for the Boston Globe -- it's now streaming on Netflix in the U.S. (Don't read if you want to go in knowing _absolutely_ nothing, since the article describes a couple of the episodes.)


----------



## Bob Coxner

trainman said:


> A friend of mine wrote about "Black Mirror" for the Boston Globe -- it's now streaming on Netflix in the U.S. (Don't read if you want to go in knowing _absolutely_ nothing, since the article describes a couple of the episodes.)


One of the described episodes "The Entire History of You" is a 100% ripoff of a great 1995 movie "Strange Days" with Ralph Fiennes and Juliette Lewis. The scene of Fiennes replaying a NSFW day with Lewis is burned into my brain, along with the song that was playing. I've always wished I had a device exactly like that one.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114558/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_51

It's available on Netflix.


----------



## JohnB1000

Also on Netflix.


----------



## scooterboy

I believe it's on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

The second series of 'Broadchurch' begins January 5, in the U.K.

It will begin airing on BBC America on February 4.



> ITVs award winning drama Broadchurch returns for a brand new series Monday 5th January. David Tenant and Olivia Colman reprise their roles as Alec Hardy and Ellie Miller. It's the same town but will there be new secrets?


----------



## trainman

The "Black Mirror" Christmas episode airs December 25 at 9:30 P.M. Eastern on DirecTV's Audience Network (channel 239).


----------



## megory

mattack said:


> Even though I already record more shows than I can watch, I think playing with Amazon Prime on my Tivo got me to watch another show entirely through my Thanksgiving break.


Mattack, are you finding Amazon Prime easy to use on TiVo? I am having a problem using it. Perhaps I'm just disappointed at the choices or else I just don't know what to do. All the things I find (and I search on my computer) cost extra $$ and anything I have bought on Amazon hasn't shown up on my TiVo. Don't mean to hijack thread, but if you have some insights, please PM me! Thanks.


----------



## Bob Coxner

megory said:


> Mattack, are you finding Amazon Prime easy to use on TiVo? I am having a problem using it. Perhaps I'm just disappointed at the choices or else I just don't know what to do. All the things I find (and I search on my computer) cost extra $$ and anything I have bought on Amazon hasn't shown up on my TiVo. Don't mean to hijack thread, but if you have some insights, please PM me! Thanks.


If you do it on the computer:

Choose "Amazon Instant Video" in the pull down department list in the upper left. Leave the search box empty and just click "Go".

Check the box for "Prime Eligible" on the left side of the page.

Everything that appears should be free to stream. Find what you want and click on "Add to Watchlist".

Go to your Watchlist when you use Tivo and they should all be there.

I don't buy an video on Amazon so I'm not sure how to handle those.


----------



## pdhenry

Streaming only works if you have a Roamio.


----------



## JohnB1000

trainman said:


> The "Black Mirror" Christmas episode airs December 25 at 9:30 P.M. Eastern on DirecTV's Audience Network (channel 239).


It airs today for those that have access to the UK sources.


----------



## Hcour

trainman said:


> The "Black Mirror" Christmas episode airs December 25 at 9:30 P.M. Eastern on DirecTV's Audience Network (channel 239).


I watched the first two seasons over the wknd. I found it very uneven, some good (The Entire History of You, The National Anthem), some so-so, some terrible (White Bear). I guess that's the way it is with all anthology series.


----------



## JohnB1000

I thought White Christmas was really good.

Below are not spoilers to anything that happened in the story just about actors and my opinion



Spoiler



I had not realized John Hamm was in it.

I also found the outcome somewhat easy to predict, at least to a certain extent.

I liked how they wove the stories together



Below is a spoiler about one specific aspect, minor



Spoiler



I found the concept of them forwarding time for the person in the egg kind of terrifying. Sitting for 6 months or 5 years without anything to do and no ability even to sleep - ughhhh


----------



## Jeeters

Malcontent said:


> The second season of 'The Fall' begins Nov. 13.





Bob Coxner said:


> Season 1 is available on Netflix. It's great.


Season 2 will be available on Netflix starting January 16th. I just read this earlier today, but it apparently was announced back on November 13th.


----------



## Bob Coxner

If you have DirecTV there's a series of Downton Abbey parodies called "The Britishes" on The Audience Network. They're only a few minutes each and very funny.

Here's one:


----------



## trainman

trainman said:


> The "Black Mirror" Christmas episode airs December 25 at 9:30 P.M. Eastern on DirecTV's Audience Network (channel 239).


...and it's apparently also being released to Netflix streaming on the 25th. So sayeth Jon Hamm.


----------



## Hcour

Speaking of anthology series, has anyone seen "Playhouse Presents"? Is it any good?


----------



## pgogborn

A one off family comedy made by the BBC for Christmas TV gets a thumbs up from me: 
The Incredible Adventures of Professor Branestawm.


----------



## JohnB1000

Last Tango in Halifax started series 3 yesterday.


----------



## Graymalkin

Can we discuss Canadian TV series here? They're still part of the Commonwealth, right?  

I recently discovered Acorn TV, which offers streaming for many British and Canadian TV series for $4.99 a month (or $49.99 a year). I've been using it to stream the first seven seasons of "Murdoch Mysteries," which is a police procedural set in Toronto in 1885-1901.

Netflix has Seasons 1-3. WABC in New York is airing Season 2 episodes at 2 a.m. and the Ovation cable channel is running Season 7 episodes under the name "The Artful Detective" at odd hours. Season 8 is currently airing in Canada, but won't be available in the U.S. until February 2015, on Ovation.

I'm enjoying the show, but I've always been a sucker for police procedurals. The leads (Yannick Bison and Helene Joy) have some good chemistry, and I'm constantly amused by how Detective Murdoch gets to meet celebrities of the time (Nikola Tesla, Arthur Conan Doyle, Winston Churchill, Jack London, Henry Ford) and pretty much invents forensic science. The show tries to retain some semblance of historical accuracy -- almost every forensic advancement mentioned had been made before the show's time. The dialogue, of course, is rife with anachronisms.


----------



## BrettStah

Graymalkin said:


> Can we discuss Canadian TV series here? They're still part of the Commonwealth, right?  I recently discovered Acorn TV, which offers streaming for many British and Canadian TV series for $4.99 a month (or $49.99 a year). I've been using it to stream the first seven seasons of "Murdoch Mysteries," which is a police procedural set in Toronto in 1885-1901. Netflix has Seasons 1-3. WABC in New York is airing Season 2 episodes at 2 a.m. and the Ovation cable channel is running Season 7 episodes under the name "The Artful Detective" at odd hours. Season 8 is currently airing in Canada, but won't be available in the U.S. until February 2015, on Ovation. I'm enjoying the show, but I've always been a sucker for police procedurals. The leads (Yannick Bison and Helene Joy) have some good chemistry, and I'm constantly amused by how Detective Murdoch gets to meet celebrities of the time (Nikola Tesla, Arthur Conan Doyle, Winston Churchill, Jack London, Henry Ford) and pretty much invents forensic science. The show tries to retain some semblance of historical accuracy -- almost every forensic advancement mentioned had been made before the show's time. The dialogue, of course, is rife with anachronisms.


 Thanks for the info... We are going to try it out.


----------



## Graymalkin

ALERT: Just finished binge-watching "Murdoch Mysteries" on Acorn TV and discovered a number of episodes (one in Season 6 and eight in Season 7) where the closed-captioning was out of sync with the audio -- the captions would appear 10-15 second ahead of the actual dialogue. I'll have to look at a few other Acorn series to see if the problem crops up frequently.

Of course, if you don't need closed-captions, this won't be a problem for you.


----------



## javabird

I've been following this thread so I can keep an eye out for the good shows that make it to US TV. I usually have to wait (a long time) for them to show up on PBS.

I'm trying to decide if I should upgrade my cable lineup so I can get BBC America - but it seems extravagant to pay that much more when I only want a couple of channels (BBCA and FX)... 

From this thread, it sounds like Netflix has started carrying many of the BBC shows now, is that right? I used to have Netflix but cancelled it, but maybe it would be a more economical choice.


----------



## MarkofT

BBCA doesn't quite have a large variety of British shows. No comedies, except for Top Gear. Right now, their lineup is mostly made of Doctor Who (New series only), Top Gear, Star Trek: The Next Generation, and Kitchen Nightmares. Making special appearances are shows like Broadchurch, Orphan Black, and The Hour. They also show nature films and movies which are either British historical (real, semi-fiction, and fiction) or Sci-Fi.

Actually, they are starting to look quite a lot like a Sci-Fi channel then a British entertainment channel.


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes I think Netflix or Amazon Prime is a better choice. BBCA is not a feed for BBC shows (Broadchurch is an ITV show and Orphan Black a BBCA original for example).


----------



## mwhip

In the past week watched all of Black Mirror. Freaking awesome. I hope they do more.


----------



## TampaThunder

mwhip said:


> In the past week watched all of Black Mirror. Freaking awesome. I hope they do more.


Binge watched the first six episodes (Series 1 & 2) this week after watching the new Christmas episode. Some very thought provoking TV.


----------



## stargazer21

Apparently Netflix is dropping a bunch of BBC shows. Classic and new Doctor Who being on that list.  Also, Torchwood, Robin Hood, Catherine Tate Show. 

I've seen all my NuWho episodes multiple times, and I own most of them on iTunes anyway, between my son and I. But I was watching classic stuff, and it's harder to find. 

Just a heads up for anyone who's interested.


----------



## javabird

stargazer21 said:


> Apparently Netflix is dropping a bunch of BBC shows. Classic and new Doctor Who being on that list.  Also, Torchwood, Robin Hood, Catherine Tate Show.
> 
> I've seen all my NuWho episodes multiple times, and I own most of them on iTunes anyway, between my son and I. But I was watching classic stuff, and it's harder to find.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who's interested.


I had a free Netflix trial but didn't get to use it much before the trial period was over because of the holidays. I did get to binge watch Wallendar and Happy Valley (thanks for the posts in this thread about HV). I canceled NF because I was thinking of upgrading my cable TV lineup to add BBCA, but maybe I'll go back to Netflix.

I just wish I didn't have to have different TV subscriptions scattered all over the place.


----------



## Edmund

New Foyle's war is coming only to acorn tv on 2-2-15, of course after premiering on ITV:

https://www.facebook.com/AcornOnline


----------



## Hcour

Edmund said:


> New Foyle's war is coming only to acorn tv on 2-2-15, of course after premiering on ITV:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AcornOnline


Oh, excellent! One of my favorites. Cain't hardly wait.


----------



## DeDondeEs

stargazer21 said:


> Apparently Netflix is dropping a bunch of BBC shows. Classic and new Doctor Who being on that list.  Also, Torchwood, Robin Hood, Catherine Tate Show.
> 
> I've seen all my NuWho episodes multiple times, and I own most of them on iTunes anyway, between my son and I. But I was watching classic stuff, and it's harder to find.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who's interested.


Oh no, I am only halfway through season 3 of the 2005 Doctor Who. I better step it up.


----------



## Malcontent

First episode of season 2 of 'Broadchurch' has aired in the U.K.

Available via magical means.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> First episode of season 2 of 'Broadchurch' has aired in the U.K.
> 
> Available via magical means.


Torrents. Not magical means. Torrents. There's nothing wrong with saying the word, only posting links to them.


----------



## eddyj

ADG said:


> Torrents. Not magical means. Torrents. There's nothing wrong with saying the word, only posting links to them.


Except that it is probably also available through other means also, like Usenet. So magical means covers all possibilities.


----------



## loubob57

eddyj said:


> Except that it is probably also available through other means also, like Usenet. So magical means covers all possibilities.


Including actual magic.


----------



## JohnB1000

and VPN to the ITV Player, there's all kinds of magic.

With actual magic you could watch it last week.


----------



## Malcontent

The third season of 'Father Brown' has started airing in the U.K. Episodes are being aired daily. First episode aired yesterday. The second today, ect.


----------



## Malcontent

ADG said:


> Torrents. Not magical means. Torrents. There's nothing wrong with saying the word, only posting links to them.


What they said. I use usenet and don't assume everyone does likewise.

Besides, I like saying "magical means".


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> What they said. I use usenet and don't assume everyone does likewise.
> 
> Besides, I like saying "magical means".


Well okay then. I guess that tells me


----------



## Bob Coxner

The Top Gear Argentina special (2 parts) is available via magical means. This is one of their best specials and also the first one where they were actually forced to leave the country by outraged citizens. It almost happened in their southern US special.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Bob Coxner said:


> The Top Gear Argentina special (2 parts) is available via magical means. This is one of their best specials and also the first one where they were actually forced to leave the country by outraged citizens. It almost happened in their southern US special.


Watched it about a week and a half ago just after it aired!

I actually didn't think it was the best one (until the scary bits!). For me, the polar one stands out along with the USA and Vietnam, not to mention the middle East (Baby Jesus Stig!! - awesome).


----------



## LoadStar

TonyTheTiger said:


> Watched it about a week and a half ago just after it aired!
> 
> I actually didn't think it was the best one (until the scary bits!). For me, the polar one stands out along with the USA and Vietnam, not to mention the middle East (Baby Jesus Stig!! - awesome).


Did not like the middle east one... I thought the Vietnam one was by far and away the best.

The Patagonia special was just OK. Not horrible, not fantastic. The bit of reality where they were forced to leave town was interesting, but at the same time there were definitely several overly scripted moments (including the bit where they repeated the cow joke from the USA special).

That said, all the specials were better than the India special. I think that one was one where I never actually finished watching.


----------



## DeDondeEs

I thought the Patagonia special was a bit drawn out. It could have just been one episode IMO. James May needs to be more careful during these special trips, this is the second special in as many years where he has required medical attention.


----------



## stargazer21

DeDondeEs said:


> Oh no, I am only halfway through season 3 of the 2005 Doctor Who. I better step it up.


Please send Netflix an email. It can't hurt and it may help.


----------



## JohnB1000

Death in Paradise (which I must admit I've always thought of as terrible) returned this week for season 4.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

For anyone who doesn't do the magical means thing, the Top Gear Patagonia Special is on BBCA tonight. It's 90 minutes (with commercials), which means it's either just the first part well padded or it's been cut considerably from the UK version!


----------



## caslu

JohnB1000 said:


> Death in Paradise (which I must admit I've always thought of as terrible) returned this week for season 4.


I can see why someone might call this terrible, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## thewebgal

Found a new Mystery series over the weekend - 1950s era detective series with an Anglican priest (James Norton) who solves murders ... - "Grantchester" - recommended. 
The 6 episode season 1 starts on US PBS Jan 19th ... set your TIVOs!


----------



## weaver

TonyTheTiger said:


> For anyone who doesn't do the magical means thing, the Top Gear Patagonia Special is on BBCA tonight. It's 90 minutes (with commercials), which means it's either just the first part well padded or it's been cut considerably from the UK version!


It's the first part. The second part is next Monday.


----------



## JohnB1000

weaver said:


> It's the first part. The second part is next Monday.


You'd have found it earlier if you ready EVERY post in this thread


----------



## weaver

JohnB1000 said:


> You'd have found it earlier if you ready EVERY post in this thread


If you're referring to magical means, I'm well aware of them, and they are mentioned in the post I quoted.

If you're referring to the BBCA schedule, talk to "Tony," since he's the one who didn't know it.


----------



## JohnB1000

Sorry Weaver I quoted the wrong post. I intended to quote thewebgal because Grantchester was brought up a couple of times in this thread.


----------



## megory

Hcour said:


> Oh, excellent! One of my favorites. Cain't hardly wait.


I was transported throughout _Foyle's War_ and was bereft when I had seen them all. I felt such a void.

That said, the strategy and directorial change in the last year or so disturbed me. I didn't like what felt to me as _Americanized_ show. The tone was way off from the first several seasons that I was engrossed in.

Nevertheless, I'll watch it devotedly.

PS Funnily enough, I felt that _George Gently_ did the same thing!


----------



## megory

caslu said:


> I can see why someone might call this terrible, but I was pleasantly surprised.


I, too, was surprised that I enjoyed _Death in Paradise_ in its quirky fullness. Then, when the main character was . . . replaced, I resented it, but I grew to like the new one. I'm eager to see it again whether on PBS or Netflix!


----------



## megory

pdhenry said:


> Streaming only works if you have a Roamio.


Ah, therein lies the rub! It does say "instant video" on my HD TiVo, and I was able to buy some shows (others were paid for but never sent to my TiVo.

I'm a bit confused and prefer Netflix (on my TiVo _or_ TV) and can't stand Hulu. But again, I'm hijacking more.

But the reason I like Netflix is so I can download the British shows!


----------



## gweempose

stargazer21 said:


> Apparently Netflix is dropping a bunch of BBC shows. Classic and new Doctor Who being on that list.


That sucks. I was planning on showing them all to my kids in the near future. Hopefully, they will still be available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## weaver

JohnB1000 said:


> Sorry Weaver I quoted the wrong post. I intended to quote thewebgal because Grantchester was brought up a couple of times in this thread.


Fair enough. I admit I was confused by your post.


----------



## ADG

I used to love this thread


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Brilliant!


----------



## javabird

stargazer21 said:


> Apparently Netflix is dropping a bunch of BBC shows. Classic and new Doctor Who being on that list.  Also, Torchwood, Robin Hood, Catherine Tate Show.
> 
> I've seen all my NuWho episodes multiple times, and I own most of them on iTunes anyway, between my son and I. But I was watching classic stuff, and it's harder to find.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who's interested.





gweempose said:


> That sucks. I was planning on showing them all to my kids in the near future. Hopefully, they will still be available on Amazon Prime.


That's too bad, as it was going to be my main reason for signing up for Netflix again.


----------



## weaver

TonyTheTiger said:


> Brilliant!


That's great. Thanks.


----------



## JMikeD

stargazer21 said:


> Apparently Netflix is dropping a bunch of BBC shows. Classic and new Doctor Who being on that list.  Also, Torchwood, Robin Hood, Catherine Tate Show.


Just from the streaming service, right? The DVDs will still be available? 90% of what I want to watch from Netflix isn't available on the streaming service.


----------



## cheesesteak

I just finished the second season of The Fall. I liked Gillian Anderson in this and most of the other actors but this show had the most uninteresting and uncharismatic serial killer that I've ever seen on tv. It got to the point where I wanted to ffwd through every scene he was in.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just watched the first two episodes of last years Line Of Duty series 2.

Man this is powerful stuff. You have no idea who is good and bad, the potential villain (who may or may not be) turned the tables, some of the best end of episode cliffhangers ever (they force you to watch the first 5 of the next even if you didn't want to.

Series 1 was great but this seems so much more powerful.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> Just watched the first two episodes of last years Line Of Duty series 2.
> 
> Man this is powerful stuff. You have no idea who is good and bad, the potential villain (who may or may not be) turned the tables, some of the best end of episode cliffhangers ever (they force you to watch the first 5 of the next even if you didn't want to.
> 
> Series 1 was great but this seems so much more powerful.


Keely Hawes is a great actress!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10098789&highlight=line+of+duty#post10098789


----------



## JohnB1000

Finished Line Of Duty. I liked it a lot but I would say 3-6 were not as powerful as 1 & 2.

Keeley was pretty amazing, always liked her but here she became a different person, a relatively frumpy early middle age woman. It was more than the look, great acting.

This










To this


----------



## Hcour

megory said:


> I was transported throughout _Foyle's War_ and was bereft when I had seen them all. I felt such a void.
> 
> That said, the strategy and directorial change in the last year or so disturbed me. I didn't like what felt to me as _Americanized_ show. The tone was way off from the first several seasons that I was engrossed in.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'll watch it devotedly.


I thought the last couple of seasons weren't nearly as good as earlier seasons but still good 'nuff. However I just finished watching the first half of the first ep of this latest and was bored stiff. I thought the writing was pretty poor. Foyle has always been a taciturn guy but in this ep he speaks and interacts with other characters so little that he's barely there at all and the whole thing just feels bland. I'll certainly finish watching it but it may be time for Foyle to retire.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm 4 episodes into the 8 new Ripper Streets from late last year. It's been great, a powerful long thread story and it's avoided some of it's previous failings. Eps 1,2,4 were fantastic, 3 was a formula case episode that was out of place.


----------



## jmenjes

From a tweet sent out by BBC America, QI starts airing on the channel February 19. Series J.

As a QI fan, this makes me happy.


----------



## Hcour

I watched "Worricker: Turks & Caicos" which Masterpiece aired recently. It has a great cast but you've heard of "dry humor"? I'd call this "dry drama". I mean this is some low, low key stuff. So much so that it threatened to tip over into bland, but the cast kept it reasonably interesting. There's another episode (the third in the series) which I'll probably give a watch.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Hcour said:


> I watched "Worricker: Turks & Caicos" which Masterpiece aired recently. It has a great cast but you've heard of "dry humor"? I'd call this "dry drama". I mean this is some low, low key stuff. So much so that it threatened to tip over into bland, but the cast kept it reasonably interesting. There's another episode (the third in the series) which I'll probably give a watch.


I thought the first episode was great. 2nd and 3rd not as much, but overall I would still recommend it.

Bill Nighy is the epitome of "dry".  I love him.


----------



## JohnB1000

Bob Coxner said:


> Bill Nighy is the epitome of "dry".  I love him.


Have you ever seen Underworld or Strange Fruit


----------



## Hcour

Yeah, I'm a fan. I love him in Underworld. What is Strange Fruit? It's not listed in his IMDb bio.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I was thinking more about his roles in such movies as The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, The Girl in the Cafe (one of my favorites), The Constant Gardner and State of Play. His Worricker character is similar in tone to the characters he plays in those.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hcour said:


> Yeah, I'm a fan. I love him in Underworld. What is Strange Fruit? It's not listed in his IMDb bio.


Strange Fruit is the name of the band in the movie Still Crazy.

It's a really fun movie, about an aging Rock Band reforming.


----------



## Hcour

Sounds like a perfect role for him. I'll give it a look, thanks.


----------



## JohnB1000

Let me know when you watch it, there's one particular scene with him that makes me laugh out loud just to think about it.


----------



## wprager

Bob Coxner said:


> I was thinking more about his roles in such movies as The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, The Girl in the Cafe (one of my favorites), The Constant Gardner and State of Play. His Worricker character is similar in tone to the characters he plays in those.


One of my favorites still has to be Davy Jones in the Pirates movie. Also his narration of Meerkat Manor. And of course Love, Actually. The guy will need very be typecast.


----------



## JohnB1000

Stumbled acrossa great show from last t year that I missed.

From Here To There with Phillip Glenister amongst many other recognizable faces. About the change surviving the Manchester bombing in 1996.


----------



## Malcontent

'Winter' - It's an Australian show. It's a cop drama/mystery dealing with the murder of two young women.

The first two episodes are available via magical means.



> Winter is an Australian mystery-drama-thriller television series set to screen on the Seven Network in 2015. It is a spin-off of the 2014 telemovie The Killing Field which starred Rebecca Gibney as Detective Sergeant Eve Winter with Peter O'Brien, Chloe Boreham and Liam McIntyre. The series revolves around the investigation behind the separate murders of two women who were found with the same tattoo on the same night.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Critical*' - Medical drama starring Lennie James.

http://www.sky.com/tv/show/critical/article/about



> Created by Jed Mercurio (Line of Duty, Bodies), the ultra-real-time nature of the drama takes the sense of realism to genre-defining levels, transporting the viewer from the airy atriums of a gleaming new hospital to the inner space of the human body.





> Critical is a 13-part series set in a state-of-the-art Major Trauma Centre, a unit which treats only the most gravely ill or seriously injured. Each episode features a new and distinctive case told with thrilling intensity. Whether that patient lives or dies is determined by knife-edge decisions and procedures, but can the diverse team of medical professionals knit together and rise to the challenge? It's a series about medicine where our team hold a life in their hands but in every case they face the agonisingly real fear that it could slip through their fingers.







First episode is out.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just finished The Politicians Husband with David Tennant and Emily Watson. It's from 2013, 3 hour long EPs.

Good, though not great.

It's on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

Season 3 of 'Moone Boy' has starting airing today.


----------



## jsmeeker

Who watches/watched 'The Great British Bakeoff'? (AKA "The Great British Baking Show" in the USA)

The most reason season/series wrapped up Sunday night on PBS. I've been watching this show since the start of this most reason, but held off discussing here because I wasn't sure of the spoiler rules. I think this thread is really for shows currently airing in the UK and not so much for shows being re-aired in the USA. So, I didn't want to get spoiled.


Anyway, what a great show. So different than any cooking competition show I have seen. There is NO PRIZE. Just the title of being the winner. And a cake stand. That's it. The level of skill shown by these amateur/home bakers was very high. Really amazing stuff they were able to turn out. And no drama whatsoever between the contestants**. They all got along and were just there to bake. No drama from the hosts or judges. Good praise and valid, constructive criticism. 

Can't wait for the next one. I suspect this was a very popular show for PBS and we'll see future series here, albeit delayed. Now to see if I can find previous series..


** ok, there was the melted ice cream cake incident, but it seems that there was no wrongdoing and no one on the show actually thought anything wrong happened.


----------



## tlrowley

GBBO is one of my absolute favorites. The season that PBS just aired was season 5 - the previous seasons should be reasonably easy to find "via magical means" 

I really like a lot of the British competition shows - Bake Off, Great British Sewing Bee, Big Allotment Challenge and Great Interior Design Challenge are all worth looking into if you're a fan of the kinder, gentler completion show (and have some interest in their subjects, of course)


----------



## JohnB1000

I don't watch it but the thread is generally for British shows across the board and this qualifies. Typically I think we avoid spoilers or at least clearly use the spoiler tags with a hint about what it's about.


----------



## Malcontent

Season 5 of 'DCI Banks' starting airing in the U.K. today.


----------



## ADG

Thanks


----------



## pdhenry

jsmeeker said:


> Who watches/watched 'The Great British Bakeoff'? (AKA "The Great British Baking Show" in the USA)


There was a 2013 CBS summer show called The American Baking Competition that was a carbon copy of GBBO, including the tent, format (Signature Bake/Technical Bake/Show Stopper, Star Baker), and Paul Hollywood. One difference is that the American winner received $250,000.

They can't use the term "Bakeoff" in the US because Pillsbury owns that term.

Hopefully you were watching *Master Chef Jr.* as well - very good program with little producer-induced drama in the competition.


----------



## pdhenry

jsmeeker said:


> ** ok, there was the melted ice cream cake incident, but it seems that there was no wrongdoing and no one on the show actually thought anything wrong happened.


The program was edited so as to suggest that another contestant removed the ice cream from the freezer, but apparently this wasn't actually the case other than a minute or two.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Currently airing in the UK is the Comic Relief Celebrity Bake-Off, which is the same format, but there are four celebs plying for Star Baker. It's fun and worth seeking out if you're a fan of TGBBO.

Another favorite of mine is the British version of Masterchef. It features real chefs, not home cooks and the end results are amazing. The format is very different to the US show with a focus on actual talent and not drama!


----------



## Graymalkin

Just finished binge-watching 100 episodes (90 to 100 minutes apiece) of "Midsomer Murders" on Netflix and Acorn TV. Traditional police procedural series with some very likable actors. The series began in 1997 and aired new episodes this year.

First 15 seasons are on Netflix. Acorn TV has all those plus Season 16. Season 17 (episodes 101-104) just finished airing in the UK, so I don't think I'll be able to see them until next year.


----------



## Malcontent

'Banished' - Drama



> Set in 1788, Banished is a seven-part series that focuses on the prisoners and soldiers of the first penal colony in Australia.
> 
> The action takes place after the arrival of the First Fleet - the 11 ships from Great Britain that carried with them more than 1,000 convicts.


----------



## megory

Malcontent said:


> Season 5 of 'DCI Banks' starting airing in the U.K. today.


Yes, thanks. I think I've only seen one season here in US and hope to locate it on Netflix some day. I hope it will show up on USA TV any time soon


----------



## megory

Graymalkin said:


> Just finished binge-watching 100 episodes (90 to 100 minutes apiece) of "Midsomer Murders" on Netflix and Acorn TV. Traditional police procedural series with some very likable actors. The series began in 1997 and aired new episodes this year.
> 
> First 15 seasons are on Netflix. Acorn TV has all those plus Season 16. Season 17 (episodes 101-104) just finished airing in the UK, so I don't think I'll be able to see them until next year.


LOL, I binge watched last year and think I got through them all. Might've saved a few. Look forward to new season even with the new guy!

Hope you've caught Foyle's War. I binged that one too. Loved it.


----------



## Graymalkin

megory said:


> LOL, I binge watched last year and think I got through them all. Might've saved a few. Look forward to new season even with the new guy!
> 
> Hope you've caught Foyle's War. I binged that one too. Loved it.


I've got Foyle's War in my queue but I'm going to watch Miss Fisher's Mysteries first. Liberated lady who's a private detective in 1920s Melbourne.


----------



## megory

Graymalkin said:


> I've got Foyle's War in my queue but I'm going to watch Miss Fisher's Mysteries first. Liberated lady who's a private detective in 1920s Melbourne.


Yes, I watched that too. Tres amusant. I think you will enjoy.


----------



## eddyj

Wife and I have started watching Miss Fisher. Very entertaining.

The episode about the zionists confused me for a bit, until I remembered when it was set.


----------



## JMikeD

jmenjes said:


> From a tweet sent out by BBC America, QI starts airing on the channel February 19. Series J.
> 
> As a QI fan, this makes me happy.


I'm a fan also. This is one of the few shows that can get me laughing so hard that I have tears running down my face.


----------



## JohnB1000

Without spoilers can someone comment on the quality of Broadchurch Season 2. I've seen some pretty negative comments ?


----------



## lambertman

JohnB1000 said:


> Without spoilers can someone comment on the quality of Broadchurch Season 2. I've seen some pretty negative comments ?


Not as good as 1 but I still found it worthwhile.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Ordinary Lies*'



> Set on the shopfloor and in the offices of a motor showroom, Ordinary Lies tells the story of how desperation can lead to drastic solutions, even in the most everyday of workplaces. Following an ordinary group of colleagues and friends, the witty drama reveals the extraordinary, gradual unravelling of each individuals torrid lies and secrets which, on occasion, lead to life-shattering consequences.


First episode has aired.


----------



## Hcour

lambertman said:


> Not as good as 1 but I still found it worthwhile.


I'd second this.


----------



## jsmeeker

I added the UK "House of Cards" to my Netflix queue. I was watching a bonus feature on the original UK version last night after finishing up disc 2, season 2 of the US/Netflix version. (yeah, yeah.. don't spoil season three for me!!)

1) I had no idea it was that old. It started when Thatcher was Prime Minister! That was a while back.
2) it looked kinda "cheesy". The direct address is just done, well, differently in the US/Netflix version
3) I wonder if I will understand it. I know the base premise is pretty much the same, but I don't really know much about UK politics and political system.
4) The seasons (series) are so short. 4 episodes is what they said about the first season/series. At least I can knock it out quickly.

Anyway, without really spoiling much (I may have already been spoiled a bit since I have seen all of Season 1 and 7 episodes of season 2 of the US version), do you recommend it?


----------



## Hcour

I loved the original HOC. I think in some ways it's better than the U.S. version. The ending is fantastic.


----------



## jsmeeker

Hcour said:


> I loved the original HOC. I think in some ways it's better than the U.S. version. The ending is fantastic.


WARNING;; House of Cards season 3 (USA version) 'spoilers' below.



Spoiler



Does he become PM? Because like in HOC US version, I already know Francis becomes President . The commercials for season 3 'spoiled' it for me already


----------



## JohnB1000

US House of Cards Season 2 spoiler related to above.



Spoiler



That happened in session 2


----------



## Malcontent

'Code of a Killer'

2 part mini-series (drama)



> Code of a Killer is based on the extraordinary true story of Alec Jeffreys discovery of DNA fingerprinting and its first use by Detective Chief Superintendent David Baker in catching a double murderer. The drama focuses on how Jeffreys science and Bakers investigative vision created the single biggest leap in the history of criminal investigation.


Stars 'John Simm' as Dr Alec Jeffreys.

First episode has aired.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Season four of Luther is a wrap!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/luther-series-4-a-wrap-5481772


----------



## ADG

The first part of Code of a Killer was excellent - thanks for the heads up . 

As for Luther - delighted but surprised to hear there's a 4th season given the way season 3 ended. Again - appreciate the info.


----------



## Beryl

TonyTheTiger said:


> Season four of Luther is a wrap!
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/luther-series-4-a-wrap-5481772


Yay.


----------



## JohnB1000

Posted this yesterday but it got lost somehow.

Safe House starring Christopher Eccleston on ITV. Looks great.


----------



## jollygrunt777

Has anyone had a chance to watch Peter Kay's Car Share? This show is great. Really funny. 1st episode, for me, was kinda slow, but the 2nd episode and on were so funny.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...2256/Peter-Kays-Car-Share-BBC-One-review.html


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Enfield Haunting'*



> The Enfield Haunting - a three part dramatization





> In August 1977 some terrifying and bizarre events took place in an ordinary house in Enfield, North London. Based on the most-documented account of poltergeist activity in British history.


First episode has aired.


----------



## Malcontent

*'No Offence'*

Brand new crime drama from the creator of Shameless.

First episode has aired.



> No Offence follows a group of policemen on the front line wondering what they did to end up where they are on the ugly side of Manchester. Keeping these streets clean is a Herculean task, enough to demoralize even the keenest rookie. But there's a reason these cops are in this force. As the never ending rabble off the local estates pours in, Inspector Vivienne Deering, the station's sharp, funny (peculiar) and hard-as-they-come boss, and her team led by DC Dinah Kowalski (smart but impetuous, stuck in the middle, SINGLE MOTHER in her 30s) and DC Joy Freers (buttoned up so tight she might pop. But nobody's mug), show they have what it takes to crack crime and to expose the addled, the skanky, the pimps, the petty and the really proper nasty bastards for the sewer rats they are. Channel 4 describes the show as: "Raucous, riotous and razor sharp", adding "No Offence is a new and completely original take on the world of the police procedural and is set to shock, move and invite audiences to laugh themselves silly by turns."


----------



## MNoelH

Malcontent said:


> '*Ordinary Lies*'
> 
> First episode has aired.


I'm really enjoying this show thanks to your recommendation; however, I find nothing "ordinary" about these lies. I'm only up to episode 4 and am hooked.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Malcontent said:


> *'The Enfield Haunting'*
> 
> First episode has aired.


Sucker for this stuff and the first episode was solid.


----------



## Malcontent

*Home Fires (2015) *



> Home Fires is a new six-part drama following a group of inspirational women in a rural Cheshire community with the shadow of World War II casting a dark cloud over their lives. The isolated village couldnt feel further away from the impending bloodshed and battlefields and yet it is not immune from the effects of war. As the conflict takes hold, and separates the women from their husbands, fathers, sons and brothers, the characters find themselves under increasing and extraordinary pressures in a rapidly fragmenting world. By banding together as the Great Paxford Womens Institute, they help maintain the nations fabric in its darkest hour, and discover inner resources that will change their lives forever. Acclaimed British actresses Francesca Annis and Samantha Bond lead an impressive ensemble cast including Ruth Gemmell (Utopia), Mark Bonnar (Line of Duty)


The first 3 episodes have aired.


----------



## supasta

Just finished (binge-watching) Season 3 of Moone Boy on Hulu. 

A great show. Highly recommended! 

(Set in Ireland, UK, counts  )


----------



## osu1991

Graymalkin said:


> I've got Foyle's War in my queue but I'm going to watch Miss Fisher's Mysteries first. Liberated lady who's a private detective in 1920s Melbourne.





eddyj said:


> Wife and I have started watching Miss Fisher. Very entertaining.
> 
> The episode about the zionists confused me for a bit, until I remembered when it was set.


Miss Fishers Series 3 just started airing in Australia on The ABC 2 weeks ago.


----------



## eddyj

osu1991 said:


> Miss Fishers Series 3 just started airing in Australia on The ABC 2 weeks ago.


We've been eagerly awaiting for the new season to show up on Netflix.


----------



## jsmeeker

Finally finished up watching all of "House of Cards"

It was interesting. The style and feel of it is a lot different than the current US/Netflix version. I realize it was made a while ago, but it just seemed kind of "dry". US/Netflix is a lot more "slick" and polished.


----------



## JohnB1000

I've been enjoying watching Britain's Got Talent  I like the audition rounds, fade out as the season progresses.

I watched The Bletchley Circle on Netflix (after watching The Imitation Game). It wasn't that great IMHO, kind of a cookie cutter show and somewhat boring in parts.


----------



## Hcour

Following last night's Masterpiece Theater they had previews of the upcoming shows. I thought they all looked pretty interesting. Here are the titles, if anyone wants to look them up on IMDb for more info:

The Crimson Field
The Guilty
Indian Summers
Poldark
The Widower


----------



## pgogborn

BBC 2 is currently airing 6 episodes of "The Game" a Cold War drama - it gets a thumbs up from me but I enjoy the genre - I am told all 6 episodes have already been aired on BBC America.

Just started on BBC 1 "Johnathan Strange & Mr Norrell". Set at the time of the Napoleonic Wars "With magic long since lost to England, two men are destined to bring it back; the reclusive Mr Norrell and daring novice Jonathan Strange. So begins a dangerous battle between two great minds" Usually I do not enjoy this sort of fantasy but I am going to watch the next episode.


----------



## trainman

pgogborn said:


> Just started on BBC 1 "Johnathan Strange & Mr Norrell".


This begins airing on BBC America on June 13.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hcour said:


> Following last night's Masterpiece Theater they had previews of the upcoming shows. I thought they all looked pretty interesting. Here are the titles, if anyone wants to look them up on IMDb for more info:
> 
> The Crimson Field
> The Guilty
> Indian Summers
> Poldark
> The Widower


The Guilty is great.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> The Guilty is great.


Watched it tonight. Great indeed. Chilling.


----------



## EWiser

Hcour said:


> Following last night's Masterpiece Theater they had previews of the upcoming shows. I thought they all looked pretty interesting. Here are the titles, if anyone wants to look them up on IMDb for more info:
> 
> The Crimson Field
> The Guilty
> Indian Summers
> Poldark
> The Widower


Just finished watching Poldark. It is great and will be a continuing series as it is based on a 13 book series. Well worth watching.


----------



## javabird

EWiser said:


> Just finished watching Poldark. It is great and will be a continuing series as it is based on a 13 book series. Well worth watching.


This will be playing in US on Masterpiece on 6/21. I just loved the 70's version and I am so looking forward to this series.


----------



## Hcour

Question - Doesn't Masterpiece sometimes cut or edit the U.S. version differently than how they're shown originally? I thought I'd read something like that somewhere (maybe even in this thread). On one occasion, when the original Brit version of an ep of a show I'd downloaded had audio problems in the middle of it, I ended up watching my Tivo'd Masterpiece version and it seemed as if they had combined two eps into one and maybe even cut something out, as I think the running time was shorter. (Don't remember the show.)


----------



## javabird

Hcour said:


> Question - Doesn't Masterpiece sometimes cut or edit the U.S. version differently than how they're shown originally? I thought I'd read something like that somewhere (maybe even in this thread). On one occasion, when the original Brit version of an ep of a show I'd downloaded had audio problems in the middle of it, I ended up watching my Tivo'd Masterpiece version and it seemed as if they had combined two eps into one and maybe even cut something out, as I think the running time was shorter. (Don't remember the show.)


The British version of the first season of Downton Abbey had a different number of episodes than the version I watched on Masterpiece. Not sure if that's always the case.


----------



## osu1991

If PBS doesn't pick a show up until after its into a couple of short season runs in the UK, then PBS will combine then into a single longer season for the US and may make some edits. 

PBS has recently with the new contracts started getting a lot of shows shortly after their UK runs


----------



## Hcour

EWiser said:


> Just finished watching Poldark. It is great and will be a continuing series as it is based on a 13 book series. Well worth watching.


I'm halfway through it. Fantastic. A new favorite.



Spoiler



I love the relationship between Ross and Demelza. The sequence where she charmed and won over everyone at the Christmas dinner party in episode 4 was very touching, especially when she sang that beautiful song.


----------



## EWiser

Liking Home fires. I watch the British crime shows on my iPhone as the are too much for my wife.  violence and slang are hard for her to watch and understand. The historical dramas language is easier for her to understand. The slang on modern shows can be tough for some Yanks to pick up.


----------



## javabird

EWiser said:


> Liking Home fires. I watch the British crime shows on my iPhone as the are too much for my wife.  violence and slang are hard for her to watch and understand. The historical dramas language is easier for her to understand. The slang on modern shows can be tough for some Yanks to pick up.


I find using CC helps a lot when I can't quite understand the dialog.


----------



## Edmund

Acorn has listed on Jun 22 seasons 4-7 of Rumpole of the Bailey, one every Monday. But they call it an Australian Drama? Is this a new version?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Nope, English all the way. Even the radio shows made as late as 2014 (with Benedict Cumberbatch as a young Rumpole) as all English productions.


----------



## Edmund

TonyTheTiger said:


> Nope, English all the way. Even the radio shows made as late as 2014 (with Benedict Cumberbatch as a young Rumpole) as all English productions.


So this is new production, not the one with Leo McKern?


----------



## loubob57

I've been watching a mini-series that a British co-worker loaned me.
Reilly: Ace of Spies
It aired in 1983 and covers the early 20th century exploits of Sydney Reilly (Sam Neill) the greatest spy in British history. It has a lot of interesting and overlooked history that I find fascinating. The last episode I watched he was trying to overthrow Lenin.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Edmund said:


> So this is new production, not the one with Leo McKern?


A quick visit to the Acorn TV website answers this one...

No, it's the original.


----------



## JohnB1000

loubob57 said:


> I've been watching a mini-series that a British co-worker loaned me.
> Reilly: Ace of Spies
> It aired in 1983 and covers the early 20th century exploits of Sydney Reilly (Sam Neill) the greatest spy in British history. It has a lot of interesting and overlooked history that I find fascinating. The last episode I watched he was trying to overthrow Lenin.


Wow that brings back memories, I loved that show as a teenager, not sure how well it will have aged.

I'm currently 7 of 10 episodes through Fortitude. It's a great show but I am concerned about how the complex story is going to resolve. Not sure I like the direction being hinted at.



Spoiler



Supernatural


----------



## Malcontent

*'Stonemouth'*



> A two-part adaptation of the Iain Banks novel of the same name, "Stonemouth" is a rite of passage tale set in the fictional Aberdeenshire village of Stonemouth which follows Stewart Gilmour, who returns to the village for his best friend's funeral. Run out of town a year earlier by his girlfriend's criminal family, Stewart is forced to face up to his own past whilst uncovering the sinister truth behind his friend's apparent suicide.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Iain Banks is his non-science-fiction name, right?

(With the middle initial for science fiction...or is it the other way around?)


----------



## Malcontent

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Iain Banks is his non-science-fiction name, right?
> 
> (With the middle initial for science fiction...or is it the other way around?)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iain_Banks



> Iain Banks (16 February 1954  9 June 2013) was a Scottish author. He wrote mainstream fiction under the name Iain Banks, and science fiction as Iain M. Banks, including the initial of his adopted middle name Menzies (Listeni/ˈmɪŋɨz/).


----------



## Hcour

Just finished "Indian Summers" another good Masterpiece Theater series. Set in 1932, it's about the British colonial rule in India.


Spoiler



As with many Brit series there are Dickensian themes (class struggle) and plots (long-buried secrets and betrayals).


 (Not sure if that's a spoiler, but just in case.)

Very well-done, looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Interceptor'*



> The Interceptor is a gripping eight-part series about a state-of-the-art law enforcement team whose unswerving mission is to hunt down some of Britain's most dangerous criminals.





> A Customs Officer, Marcus Ashton (Ash) is recruited to a new law enforcement team tasked with hunting down some of Britain's most wanted criminals. The series is inspired by the book of the same name which details the career of former customs agent Cameron Addicott, written by Kris Hollington.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## JohnB1000

Finished Fortitude, I was totally thrown off. I thought it was 10 episodes so couldn't understand the end after episode 10. Then I learned it was 12, sat down to watch them both, 11 nearly wrapped it up but ended suddenly, then I could not find 12. Then I finally learned that, what I had as, Episode 1 was actually 2 parts.

Very confusing. Decent show but didn't quite live up to it's promises.


----------



## JohnB1000

Stonemouth is not on my usually UK download site ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JohnB1000 said:


> Stonemouth is not on my usually UK download site ?


the initial release was seriously truncated (35 minutes instead of 58). There's a proper SD version, but I haven't seen a proper 720p yet.


----------



## Malcontent

Rob Helmerichs said:


> the initial release was seriously truncated (35 minutes instead of 58). There's a proper SD version, but I haven't seen a proper 720p yet.


A proper 720p version of 'Stonemouth' has been posted to usenet about a hour ago. It's not labeled as a 'proper' but it's 57:58.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> A proper 720p version of 'Stonemouth' has been posted to usenet about a hour ago. It's not labeled as a 'proper' but it's 57:58.


Yep, just got it. Thanks!


----------



## JohnB1000

Found it on my site.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Humans'*



> In a parallel present where the latest must-have gadget for any busy family is a 'Synth' - a highly-developed robotic servant that's so similar to a real human it's transforming the way we live.The hope of transforming the way they live, one strained suburban family purchases a refurbished synth only to discover that sharing life with a machine has far-reaching and chilling consequences.


The first episode has aired in the U.K.

It's also going to start airing in the U.S. on June 28 on AMC channel.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Humans'*


The Swedish original of this (Äkta Människor) is brilliant. I hope this can live up to it!

[edit] So far, so good!


----------



## Bob Coxner

If you like this one try the Ex Machina movie.

Tom Goodman should have shaved his beard. As is, I can't get his Mr. Grove character (from Mr. Selfridge) out of my mind.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hoff The Record'*



> Shot in the style of a documentary, the semi-improvised comedy Hoff The Record follows TV legend David Hasselhoff - playing a highly fictionalised version of himself - as he arrives in the UK in an attempt to reignite his flagging career. It's been thirty years since he rose to worldwide fame in Baywatch and Knight Rider and things have since gone a little stale for The Hoff. Will a move across the Atlantic change his luck ?


The first episode has aired.


----------



## JacksonM404

Malcontent said:


> *'Hoff The Record'*
> 
> The first episode has aired.


He was on the 2011 Australian version of Celebrity Apprentice when I lived in Sydney.


----------



## osu1991

Hasselhoff has done several foreign shows lately. He just finished a 10 episode run on MTV Finland of The David Hasselhoff Show






I'll stick to the new season of Celebrity Masterchef on BBC that just started


----------



## Malcontent

*'Black Work'*



> When her detective husband Ryan is murdered, PC Jo Gillespie is expected to leave it to her colleagues in the force to find his killer, but finds herself losing trust in them and goes behind their backs to track down the killer herself. However, her investigation places her and her children in jeopardy.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## Hcour

Anyone seen "Wolf Hall"? I'm two eps in and surprised to find myself a bit bored. I usually love this kind of stuff, especially the way the Brits do it. The acting is excellent, natch, but I'm just finding the story to be slow-going.


----------



## lynncosbm

Hcour said:


> Anyone seen "Wolf Hall"? I'm two eps in and surprised to find myself a bit bored. I usually love this kind of stuff, especially the way the Brits do it. The acting is excellent, natch, but I'm just finding the story to be slow-going.


I've seen it and I agree. When I was in England in March, there was a lot of talk about it and some friends liked it a lot, so I was expecting big things. I was pretty disappointed although I agree the acting was great.


----------



## osu1991

Hcour said:


> Anyone seen "Wolf Hall"? I'm two eps in and surprised to find myself a bit bored. I usually love this kind of stuff, especially the way the Brits do it. The acting is excellent, natch, but I'm just finding the story to be slow-going.


I gave up after 2 episodes and stopped watching. Just couldn't stay interested


----------



## Malcontent

*'Not Safe for Work'*



> Channel 4 comedy drama about a group of highly dysfunctional civil servants forced to relocate from London to Northampton.





> Katherine is a civil servant working on strategies to help immigrants. When public sector cuts force her to move from London to a satellite office in Northampton, she soon finds that she too feels like a stranger in a strange land.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## mwhip

Not sure if this is British but I recommend it


----------



## dwells

mwhip said:


> Not sure if this is British but I recommend it


Yep- we watched the whole season (sadly only 6 episodes) in 1 day.

It was fantastic- loved every minute of it. Highly recommended


----------



## BrettStah

mwhip said:


> Not sure if this is British but I recommend it


From wikipedia:


> Catastrophe is a British sitcom first broadcast on Monday 19 January 2015 on Channel 4.


Looks like it's officially British!

Thanks for the heads-up... I'll add this to my list of shows to watch.


----------



## JohnB1000

I finally watched Safe House (from above). I was really interested in it but it ended up rather disappointing, very formula.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Glitch'*

It's Australian.



> James Hayes is a small town police man who is called to the local cemetery in the middle of the night after six people have inexplicably risen from the dead in perfect health. With no memory of their identities, they are determined to discover who they are and what has happened to them. James recognises one of them and along with local doctor Elishia Glass, struggles to keep the case hidden from his colleagues, his family and the world. The six people are all linked in some way and the search begins for someone who knows the truth about how and why they have returned.


The first episode has aired. I've only found a SD version on usenet so far.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Glitch'*
> 
> It's Australian.
> 
> The first episode has aired. I've only found a SD version on usenet so far.


All six are out there, but as you say, only SD is available so far.


----------



## Malcontent

Rob Helmerichs said:


> All six are out there, but as you say, only SD is available so far.


I've only found one legit 1st episode. The other episodes (2-6) are password protected (encrypted). Most likely why they haven't been indexed the Newznab indexers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> I've only found one legit 1st episode. The other episodes (2-6) are password protected (encrypted). Most likely why they haven't been indexed the Newznab indexers.


They're all out there...

E.g.,

http://rlsbb.com/glitch-s01e06-webrip-x264-tvcuk/


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> I've only found one legit 1st episode. The other episodes (2-6) are password protected (encrypted). Most likely why they haven't been indexed the Newznab indexers.


All 6 available via TVChaosUK; the first 3 available via IPTorrents.


----------



## Malcontent

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're all out there...
> 
> E.g.,
> 
> http://rlsbb.com/glitch-s01e06-webrip-x264-tvcuk/


I'm not saying that there not out there somewhere. Just that I'm having issues getting them from usenet at this time. I don't use torrents.

Are you able to download all 6 episodes successfully from usenet?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I use neither torrents nor usenet.


----------



## AeneaGames

Malcontent said:


> I'm not saying that there not out there somewhere. Just that I'm having issues getting them from usenet at this time. I don't use torrents.
> 
> Are you able to download all 6 episodes successfully from usenet?


Apparently those other sources have ripped them from the web somewhere but only the first ep has aired normally in Australia on July 9th hence why there's only one ep on Usenet so far.


----------



## osu1991

ABC1 in Australia released all 6 online on their iview player. That is where the webrips are originating from.

I prefer direct download links.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Glitch'*
> 
> It's Australian.


VIEWER ADVICE

Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islanders are advised
that this program contains images and voices of
people who have died.


----------



## Hcour

Halfway thru the second season of The Lakes, a 1997 drama about the goings-on in a small community. Created by Jimmy McGovern, who also did Cracker. Excellent.


----------



## innocentfreak

Does anyone know if the AMC version of Humans is edited in any way compared to the UK airings?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I know the British versions are slightly long by American standards (45:26, 46:24, 46:26, 46:42, 46:33 for the first five). So if they're in a one-hour slot, then I'd guess they've been trimmed by 3-5 minutes...


----------



## pteronaut

If they're played frame for frame, a 46 minute show running at 50 frames per second will run to 38.3 mins at 60 frames per second.


----------



## trainman

pteronaut said:


> If they're played frame for frame, a 46 minute show running at 50 frames per second will run to 38.3 mins at 60 frames per second.


...and they would have to change the name of the show from "Humans" to "Chipmunks."


----------



## pteronaut

trainman said:


> ...and they would have to change the name of the show from "Humans" to "Chipmunks."


It's relatively easy to downpitch the audio.


----------



## Edmund

Acorn tv has season 5 of Vera one episode per week, up to two so far.


----------



## AeneaGames

trainman said:


> ...and they would have to change the name of the show from "humans" to "*chipmunks*."





edmund said:


> *acorn* tv has season 5 of vera one episode per week, up to two so far.


I'm sorry but these two posts combined sounded funny


----------



## Malcontent

*'Witnesses'*

It's a French crime drama. It has started airing in the U.K. with English subtitles.



> This thrilling new French drama based in the North of France follows female detective, Sandra Winckler, who is investigating a wave of strange murders that are linked to a former crime squad legend, Paul Maisonneuve; a man who is now retired but forced to return to duty. Desecrated graves, dead bodies dug up and left in model homes and every time, the same ritual: a woman, a man, a teenager, who weren't related but who form a new family. Amid the bodies, a photo: the one of Paul Maisonneuve, a crime squad legend in the North of France, now retired but forced to return to duty. Who is digging up the bodies? Who is leaving them in model homes and why?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Partners In Crime'*



> Agatha Christie spy drama. Husband and wife team Tommy and Tuppence Beresford are amateur sleuths who foil plots in 1950s Cold War Britain.





> Partners In Crime is an adventure series with espionage and humour at its heart. Set in a 1950s Britain rising from the ashes of the Blitz into the grip of a new Cold War, our beekeeping duo stumble into a world of murder, undercover agents and cold war conspiracy. Tuppence is a woman who sees adventure round every corner, throwing herself head first into every mystery with passion and fervour, determined to get to the truth no matter what it takes, much to the dismay of her more cautious husband Tommy.


It's started airing in the U.K.


----------



## EWiser

Looks good will watch it soon. Only six show. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

Season 12 of *'New Tricks'* has started airing in the U.K.


----------



## loubob57

Just got season 3 of Orphan Black on BluRay that I pre-ordered. It's Canadian, but done by BBC America. So close enough.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

loubob57 said:


> Just got season 3 of Orphan Black on BluRay that I pre-ordered. It's Canadian, but done by BBC America. So close enough.


Well, it's obviously not an American show, because it's got it backward. Instead of having Brits (or Aussies, same thing) playing Americans, it has Americans (or Canadians, same thing) playing Brits.


----------



## JohnB1000

loubob57 said:


> Just got season 3 of Orphan Black on BluRay that I pre-ordered. It's Canadian, but done by BBC America. So close enough.


So you're saying Canadians and Americans are really British ? - Controversial opinion.


----------



## loubob57

JohnB1000 said:


> So you're saying Canadians and Americans are really British ? - Controversial opinion.


Americans, no. But the Canadians are still part of the Commonwealth.


----------



## Malcontent

'THE BROKENWOOD MYSTERIES'

It's a New Zealand crime drama.



> The Brokenwood Mysteries comprises four two-hour murder mystery stories set in a seemingly quiet country town where the town's newest resident, Detective Inspector Mike Shepherd, finds that murder lurks in even the most pleasant location.


----------



## Maui

Okay, I am breaking the rules here as the Show is Australian but I am completely hooked on Wentworth (first two seasons on Netflix).


----------



## Donbadabon

If you get AXS TV (Channel 340 on DTV), the 12th season of the X-Factor UK starts this Sunday, Aug 30th, at 8pm ET.


----------



## Edmund

Maui said:


> Okay, I am breaking the rules here as the Show is Australian but I am completely hooked on Wentworth (first two seasons on Netflix).


Never break the rules in Sheriff JohnB thread!!!


----------



## JohnB1000

Edmund said:


> Never break the rules in Sheriff JohnB thread!!!


Someone needs to start an "Official Antipodes TV Shows Thread" :up:


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Trials Of Jimmy Rose'*



> 'The Trials of Jimmy Rose' follows the personal life of criminal Jimmy Rose. Jimmy is released from prison following a 12-year stretch for armed robbery and cant wait to get home. Despite his grandson Elliots excitement and his daughter Julies happiness at having her father home after suffering a painful divorce, his homecoming is ruined by his wife Jackies distance. His granddaughter Ellie and his estranged son Joe are also notably absent.


First episode has aired. Stars Ray Winstone.


----------



## Hcour

This wknd I watched "Black Work" and "Remember Me", both mentioned in this thread. The first is a pretty good mystery, kept me guessing, the second a pretty good ghost story, gave me the creeps.


----------



## TampaThunder

Maui said:


> Okay, I am breaking the rules here as the Show is Australian but I am completely hooked on Wentworth (first two seasons on Netflix).


Just binged all three seasons. Thanks for the recommendation. Great show.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Foster'*



> Gemma Foster is a woman seemingly in control: a trusted GP, the heart of her town, a woman people can trust. But Doctor Gemma Fosters life is about to explode, when she suspects her husband has been having an affair and finds out the truth.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## EWiser

Watched it yesterday. Great show Surrane Jones from Scott and Bailey is great. Looking to see where this goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnB1000

I was really pleased to see This Is England back (90). It's such a dark and depressing show but I really enjoy it. While I didn't have the problems the main characters do I did grow up during the same time period that the show has spanned.


----------



## dswallow

Downton Abbey series 6 premiered today in the UK.


----------



## ADG

dswallow said:


> Downton Abbey series 6 premiered today in the UK.


Thank you


----------



## EWiser

Will watch it tonite. Anyone watch the go-between yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstkiddn

EWiser said:


> Will watch it tonite. Anyone watch the go-between yet?


Go-between?  Do you mean the Christmas special from last year?

I have the new one "procured"  and planned on watching it last night, but then realized The Emmy's were on, so it's on the agenda for today.


----------



## EWiser

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5A4nPQbUF8AqFwdiNPL5w0556uWm-BCu

The go-between 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeneaGames

EWiser said:


> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5A4nPQbUF8AqFwdiNPL5w0556uWm-BCu
> 
> The go-between
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is a tv movie and thus not related to Downton Abbey. Took me a bit before I found that out, I expected it to be Downton related until I googled it, the 4 little clips didn't help


----------



## EWiser

BBC is showing movies at the same time as Downton Abbey this fall. The go-between is just the lastest one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcontent

*'Midwinter of the Spirit'*



> Midwinter Of The Spirit follows country vicar Merrily Watkins, who just happens to be one of the few women priests working as an exorcist. When a man is found murdered by crucifixion, the police, aware of her knowledge of the paranormal underworld, turn to the Vicar for assistance. Before long Merilly is convinced Satanists are behind the crime and the investigation takes them into a very dark and dangerous world.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## tlrowley

Ooh, that looks interesting! I've read a few of the books in the series. Thanks!


----------



## Malcontent

*'You, Me and the Apocalypse'*

The first episode has aired in the UK.

This series will air on NBC sometime mid-season 2015-2016.



> In this bold, adrenaline-fueled new comedy drama, the news that a comet is on an unavoidable collision course with Earth sets in motion the most hilariously unexpected chain of events imaginable. Set against the backdrop of apocalyptic chaos, the story follows an eclectic group of seemingly unconnected characters around the world as their lives start to intersect in the most unexpected ways. And when we say "eclectic," we mean a rebellious priest, an unhinged white supremacist, a mild-mannered bank manager, a germophobic cyber terrorist and an American five-star general. Some of these misfits are destined to make it to a bunker deep beneath the English suburb of Slough, and as a result will become the hugely unlikely (and totally unsuitable) future of mankind. Wouldn't that be a disaster!


Starring:

Rob Lowe
Jenna Fischer
Megan Mullally
Paterson Joseph
Saul Metzstein
Mathew Baynton
Joel Fry
Pauline Quirke
Gaia Scodellaro
Kyle Soller


----------



## dswallow

The first episode of season 3 of "A Place To Call Home" has aired in Australia.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'You, Me and the Apocalypse'*
> 
> The first episode has aired in the UK.
> 
> This series will air on NBC sometime mid-season 2015-2016.
> 
> Starring:
> 
> Rob Lowe
> Jenna Fischer
> Megan Mullally
> Paterson Joseph
> Saul Metzstein
> Mathew Baynton
> Joel Fry
> Pauline Quirke
> Gaia Scodellaro
> Kyle Soller


This was a whole lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> This was a whole lot of fun to watch.


Yeah, I just watched it and was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. It will be interesting to see how it plays out over ten weeks.

Unfortunately, it's a Sky-NBC co-production, which opens the possibility that NBC will insist on leaving the ending open to a second season, which I can see causing problems. We'll see how they handle it...


----------



## TomK

dswallow said:


> The first episode of season 3 of "A Place To Call Home" has aired in Australia.


Thanks! I really enjoyed the first two seasons.


----------



## Malcontent

*'From Darkness'*



> Claire Church, a former police officer, moves away to the remote Western Isles in an attempt to escape the past and violence that still haunts her. Soon, Claire is pulled back into an investigation she thought she long left behind, by her former lover and colleague Dci John Hind and his new DS Anthony Boyce.


First episode has aired.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

Season 9 of *'Murdoch Mysteries'* has started.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

A new season of *'Lewis'* has started.


----------



## goblue97

Maui said:


> Okay, I am breaking the rules here as the Show is Australian but I am completely hooked on Wentworth (first two seasons on Netflix).


I watched all three seasons within the last month or so. I noticed a lot of parallels to Orange is the New Black but Wentworth kept my attention through more than 1.5 seasons. How much do corrections officers make in Australia? Both Will and Fletch had pretty nice digs.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Principal'*



> The Principal is set in a notoriously violent and difficult Australian high school. Matt Bashir is promoted to Principal of Boxdale Boys High because of his different and radical approach to reform. The change brings the new Principal into conflict on all fronts and leaves his personal life exposed. Bashir works overtime to get the local community on side with his promised reform, but just as he seems to be making progress, a student is found dead in the school grounds.


The first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## innocentfreak

Beside here, where is a good place to keep track of new shows and returning shows from overseas?

Is there a http://thefutoncritic.com/listings of overseas shows?


----------



## osu1991

innocentfreak said:


> Beside here, where is a good place to keep track of new shows and returning shows from overseas?
> 
> Is there a http://thefutoncritic.com/listings of overseas shows?


I use this for the UK.

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/newtvseries.asp


----------



## Malcontent

*'Unforgotten'*



> Nicola Walker and Sanjeev Bhaskar star as detectives investigating a cold murder case of 39 years ago. When the bones of a young man are found beneath the footings of a demolished house, an investigation begins that will unravel the lives of four people who have been waiting for this moment for nearly forty years, as they discover that the past cant, and wont, stay buried forever.


----------



## megory

Hcour said:


> I thought the last couple of seasons weren't nearly as good as earlier seasons but still good 'nuff. However I just finished watching the first half of the first ep of this latest and was bored stiff. I thought the writing was pretty poor. Foyle has always been a taciturn guy but in this ep he speaks and interacts with other characters so little that he's barely there at all and the whole thing just feels bland. I'll certainly finish watching it but it may be time for Foyle to retire.


Just catching up. 
Those last seasons didn't work for me. Shoulda stopped at the end of the War, and perhaps should've been reinvented as Foyle Post-War so the expectations were a little different.
I'll still watch.


----------



## Malcontent

*'River'*



> Respected police officer John River, a gifted cop with a troubled mind, struggles to come to terms with the recent loss of a close colleague, and chases a potential suspect across London - with tragic consequences. Now at odds with authorities both within and outside of the police service, River finds himself in a precarious position as he seeks to bring closure to the mother of murdered teenager Erin Fielding, who blames him for failing to keep his promise to bring her daughter back alive.


First episode has aired.


----------



## Malcontent

*The Romeo Section* - Canadian



> The Romeo Section is an hour-long serialized espionage drama set in Vancouver. It follows spymaster Professor Wolfgang McGee, an academic who secretly manages a roster of espionage assets. These assets, referred to as Romeo or Juliet spies, are informants engaged in intimate relations with intelligence targets. Wolfgang himself is a semi-retired Romeo operator, having worked his way up in an officially deniable service under the umbrella of Canadas Intelligence Community. They operate in a seemingly serene cosmopolitan city whose underside acts as a haven for drug barons, fugitives and covert financiers.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Malcontent said:


> *The Romeo Section* - Canadian
> 
> The first episode has aired.


The description reminded me a lot of Intelligence (aka The Canadian Wire) which I loved. Then I looked at Wikipedia and both series were created by Chris Haddock. If The Romeo Section comes even close to Intelligence then it will be great.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_(Canadian_TV_series)

BTW, if you have a VPN then cbc.ca is very easy to access and watch. The Romeo Section is available there.


----------



## lynncosbm

Bob Coxner said:


> The description reminded me a lot of Intelligence (aka The Canadian Wire) which I loved. Then I looked at Wikipedia and both series were created by Chris Haddock. If The Romeo Section comes even close to Intelligence then it will be great. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_(Canadian_TV_series) BTW, if you have a VPN then cbc.ca is very easy to access and watch. The Romeo Section is available there.


Oh thanks, I get CBC on my cable, I'll give it a try...


----------



## dswallow

The third season of the Australian series "Please Like Me" has started airing.


----------



## Malcontent

*BBC begins blocking VPN access to iPlayer*

http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2015/10/bbc-begins-blocking-vpn-access-to-iplayer/



> The BBC has begun to actively block VPN servers from accessing its iPlayer video streaming service, the broadcaster has told Torrent Freak. The block is affecting not just those from outside the UK that attempt to access the UK-only service via a VPN, but also those who use a VPN for security and privacy reasons. "BBC iPlayer TV programmes are available to play in the UK only" is the notice VPN users receive.





> Naturally, VPN providers are already working on a fix for the block, with IPVanish already claiming it has found a way around it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Beautiful Lie'* - Australian



> A contemporary re-imagining of Tolstoy's 'Anna Karenina' that explores over six episodes the different kinds of love and all that goes with it; family and loyalty, marriage and seduction, passion and obligation, jealousy and envy. This is a timeless love story that asks the questions; is there such thing as a soul mate? And would you destroy your life to be together? But it is more than a great love story. It's a sprawling saga of adultery, scandal, manners and mayhem - about the fates of three enmeshed families across three generations.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## caslu

*The Moaning of Life*



> As if being sent around the world three times already by Ricky Gervais in An Idiot Abroad wasn't enough, everyone's favourite 'round-headed buffoon' is set to do it all again, but this time on his own journey of self-discovery... for the 2nd time! Karl Pilkington is in to his 40s, hes now officially 'middle-aged' and he's ready to re-assess his life and look at things a little differently (about time, right?). In The Moaning of Life 2 the now very well travelled Karl experiences how other cultures face up to some of life's biggest issues, while at the same time planning for his own future.







...available via 'magical means'.


----------



## tvmaster2

lynncosbm said:


> Oh thanks, I get CBC on my cable, I'll give it a try...


where do you live that you get CBC on your cable, if I may ask. Wish we did


----------



## tvmaster2

any reason why CBC shows like 'Murdoch Mysteries' and 'Romeo Section' are being listed in the 'British' TV show thread? I guess there isn't a Canadian show thread? And while technically still part of the Commonwealth for romantic reasons, that's not a good enough reason, is it?


----------



## tvmaster2

has anyone seen either 'Top Coppers' or 'The Kennedys', two, newish BBC sitcoms? Don't think they air on any American nets yet


----------



## CraigK

tvmaster2 said:


> where do you live that you get CBC on your cable, if I may ask. Wish we did


We get CBUT (Vancouver B.C. CBC) on Seattle Comcast. It's great for the Olympics. :up:


----------



## lynncosbm

tvmaster2 said:


> where do you live that you get CBC on your cable, if I may ask. Wish we did


I live in Bermuda, we get a few Canadian channels.


----------



## tvmaster2

lynncosbm said:


> I live in Bermuda, we get a few Canadian channels.


wow. we don't get a single one in California, and there are probably a million CDN's here.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Jekyll and Hyde'*



> Inspired by the original novella by Robert Louis Stevenson and penned by Higson, Jekyll & Hyde is set in 1930s London and will follow Robert Jekyll, the grandson of Henry Jekyll, on his quest to discover his real identity, his true family history and the nature of his curse  which his foster father, Dr Vishal Najaran, is controlling with medication. His journey will take him into a dark and unforgiving place, as his alter ego seems capable of anything. At the same time there are shadowy forces trying to find Jekyll and the source of his powers.


The first episode has aired.

I can't help being reminded of another U.K. series called 'Jekyll' (2007), staring James Nesbitt. The story took place in modern day U.K. I loved it. It was awesome. Great acting.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Jekyll and Hyde'*
> 
> The first episode has aired.
> 
> I can't help being reminded of another U.K. series called 'Jekyll' (2007), staring James Nesbitt. The story took place in modern day U.K. I loved it. It was awesome. Great acting.


That was really bizarre. Good bizarre. But really, bizarre.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> That was really bizarre. Good bizarre. But really, bizarre.


Veering on goofy. I'm not quite sure how to take it.

But I'll certainly give it a chance to find its footing.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'River'*
> 
> First episode has aired.


I've watched the first two episodes. Really good show. It's 6 parts.

Written by Abi Morgan, who wrote "The Hour."

And Netflix will have it in the US with all 6 episodes available on November 18.


----------



## jamesl

http://video.pbs.org/program/great-british-baking-show/

The Great British Baking Show on PBS is awesome


----------



## osu1991

Series 3 of Great Irish Bake Off started today on TV3


----------



## tvmaster2

jamesl said:


> http://video.pbs.org/program/great-british-baking-show/
> 
> The Great British Baking Show on PBS is awesome


yeah, we've been enjoying this as well.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Catastrophe'*

Season 2 has started to air in the U.K.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cuffs'*



> Set in Brighton, the show aims to explore the rollercoaster of being a police officer in the UK by examining the relationships between the officers and detectives and the impact that this job has on their personal lives.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I was at the John Cleese "Not Dead Yet" talk at the Athenaeum Theatre in Chicago Friday night.










What can I tell you?

John is amazed by stupidity and silliness...
He was his hotel room in his underwear doing stretching exercises after putting the "Do Not Disturb" sign on the door. Comes a knock on the door. Then another knock. John goes to the door. Kid in a hotel uniform grabs the "Do Not Disturb" sign and asks if he meant to have it outside of the door.

One highlight was John absolutely cracking up when Roe Conn told him that Ben Carson's claimed scholarship offer to West Point was for a school that is tuition free.

He gets a call that a Hollywood TV studio bought the US TV series rights to Fawlty Towers. Studio: "We know how to do it." _"We're writing out Basil."_

Guess what answer John Cleese gave for the worst thing he was ever in?


----------



## JohnB1000

Very interesting but how is that a British TV show?


----------



## tvmaster2

not sure we agreed with 'Tbe British Baking Show' final tonight. May have even been a tinge of racism in there...still thinking


----------



## JohnB1000

London Spy starts tonight


----------



## jsmeeker

tvmaster2 said:


> not sure we agreed with 'Tbe British Baking Show' final tonight. May have even been a tinge of racism in there...still thinking


Dunno about that.



Spoiler



Kimberly had issues with her picnic pie. And the wedding cake wasn't decorated very well

Ruby winning would have been great. But she just slipped too much with the wedding cake. Not great decoration. And dry. Dry cake sucks


----------



## tvmaster2

jsmeeker said:


> Dunno about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly had issues with her picnic pie. And the wedding cake wasn't decorated very well
> 
> Ruby winning would have been great. But she just slipped too much with the wedding cake. Not great decoration. And dry. Dry cake sucks


interesting. we all thought K's was the most professional of the W-cakes by far.


----------



## Bob Coxner

tvmaster2 said:


> interesting. we all thought K's was the most professional of the W-cakes by far.


Disagreement here. It was far too plain on the exterior, basically just white fondant with the middle tier having the small black print. A wedding cake has to truly be a showstopper and that didn't do anything for me at all. I will say the interior was clever but no one judges a wedding cake on the interior. I loved R from the first episode and was pulling for her but her wedding cake was even worse. I know 6 hours is a joke for baking such a cake but you have to come up with some exciting elements and only one did.


----------



## ratatatcat

jamesl said:


> http://video.pbs.org/program/great-british-baking-show/
> 
> The Great British Baking Show on PBS is awesome


Thanks for this!!!

The two female announcers are freaking hilarious, especially the one with dark hair. My wife and I are constantly laughing out loud with their comments.

We are big time cooking competition fans and love this British version. They are all so polite, composed, and very likable. The hosts are great, the judges are great, and the contestants seem like real people. Quite a different (better) viewing experience compared to the likes of our American options such as Top Chef.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Frankenstein Chronicles'*

Starring Sean Bean.



> Period crime drama set in London in 1827. When the police arrest a gang of opium smugglers on the banks of the Thames, Inspector John Marlott makes a shocking discovery in the form of the body of a dead child washed up on the shore. He is horrified to discover that its not actually a child, but a grotesque assembly of human body parts. We follow Marlott on the hunt for the killer behind this abomination, taking him into the dark corners of Georgian London, an underworld of prostitution, drug smuggling, bodysnatching, murder for profit and other vices.


The first episode has aired in the U.K.

A&E has picked up the rights to this series. It should air in the States at some point in the future.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Coroner'*



> The Coroner follows Jane, a high flying solicitor, who after another failed relationship, returns to the small seaside town she escaped as a teenager to take up the post of Coroner. She finds herself forced to work with Davey, the boy who broke her heart and is now local Detective Sergeant.
> 
> Jane is the advocate for the dead. Investigating any sudden, violent or unexplained deaths in the fictional world of Lighthaven, based on Salcombe, in the beautiful South Hams of Devon. Together, Jane and Davey work for justice on a new story in each episode.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## JohnB1000

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> Toast of London was brilliant - the latest from Matt Berry.


I came to post this but did a quick search first. A weird mix of sitcom, surreal comedy and songs from Matt Berry (IT Crowd and Mighty Boosh)


----------



## jamesl

ugh

UK Reality Hit 'Great British Bake Off' Getting Holiday-Themed Remake On ABC

ABC is premiering the The Great Holiday Baking Show series at 10 PM on November 30 as part of its holiday-themed programmming lineup.

http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-gre...vember-the-great-british-bake-off-1201589204/

there is no way this will be as good as the British version

the beauty of the British show was 
no commercials 
no staged drama 
no scripted personality conflicts 
the "quiteness / professionalism" of the judges and hosts 
the respectfulness of the contestants

although Mary Berry will be a judge I can't see this short US version coming close to the British version

I hope I'm wrong

http://www.digitalspy.com/showbiz/g...bout-great-british-bake-off-judge-mary-berry/


----------



## lambertman

I'm gonna be crazy and give it a chance.

They tried it a few years ago with Jeff Foxworthy and Paul Hollywood as well over on CBS. Don't think it was too out of line.


----------



## osu1991

I thought the US version was pretty good just on the wrong network. I'm enjoying the Irish, Aussie, and South African versions of Bake Off at the moment. Will start on the UK Junior Bake off over the Holidays

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmeeker

jamesl said:


> ugh
> 
> UK Reality Hit Great British Bake Off Getting Holiday-Themed Remake On ABC
> 
> ABC is premiering the The Great Holiday Baking Show series at 10 PM on November 30 as part of its holiday-themed programmming lineup.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-gre...vember-the-great-british-bake-off-1201589204/
> 
> there is no way this will be as good as the British version
> 
> the beauty of the British show was
> no commercials
> no staged drama
> no scripted personality conflicts
> the "quiteness / professionalism" of the judges and hosts
> the respectfulness of the contestants
> 
> although Mary Berry will be a judge I can't see this short US version coming close to the British version
> 
> I hope I'm wrong
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/showbiz/g...bout-great-british-bake-off-judge-mary-berry/


I thought this was just a special holiday version of "Bake Off" that was being imported into the USA, just like how PBS imported the normal ones.


----------



## jamesl

jsmeeker said:


> I thought this was just a special holiday version of "Bake Off" that was being imported into the USA, just like how PBS imported the normal ones.


it's a short version

from the article

For four weeks, James Beard Award-Winning pastry chef and author, Johnny Iuzzini, joins England's "Royal Queen of Baking," author and television personality Mary Berry, as they judge the decadent and delicious holiday fare these bakers create as they throw down their best culinary skills.

I've never heard of Johnny Iuzzini

but he's got quite an impressive resume`
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Iuzzini

so maybe this won't be too bad


----------



## jsmeeker

Knowing Johnny Iuzzini is part of it makes me feel a little better. 


Still, I think it would have been better if it actually just been special made in the UK and imported into the US.


----------



## rhuntington3

jsmeeker said:


> Knowing Johnny Iuzzini is part of it makes me feel a little better.
> 
> Still, I think it would have been better if it actually just been special made in the UK and imported into the US.


definitely this.


----------



## Hcour

Watched "Unforgotten" over the wknd. Loved it, as much "drama" as "crime drama", which is what made it so good. It's really all about how this old crime stirs up a firestorm in various characters' current lives, with some seriously great acting.

Currently watching the latest season of Lewis, always reliable for fun mysteries with lots of red herrings.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Capital'*



> On one day, the people of one South London street all receive an anonymous postcard with the simple message 'we want what you have'. Its unsettling ripples affect every corner of the community







The first episode has aired.


----------



## rhuntington3

That looks good!


----------



## pgogborn

Not British TV except for the English subtitles - Season 3 of The Bridge currently playing on BBC4.

Two new epidodes of Luther - Part 1 BBC One Tuesday 15 December 9.00pm GMT, part 2 Tuesday 22 December 9.00pm.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Luther'*

Latest trailer for season 4.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

The first episode of 'Luther' (season 4) has aired in the U.K. today. It's available via magical means.


----------



## JohnB1000

This show looks interesting try though it is a 20(!!!) part series

Dickensian, about Dickens characters living on the same street.


----------



## EWiser

Yes Dickensian does look good. Not much on US tv to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> The first episode of 'Luther' (season 4) has aired in the U.K. today. It's available via magical means.


It also aired here on BBCA


----------



## BrettStah

So, what Christmas specials are coming on this year?

Doctor Who
Sherlock

Any others?


----------



## lynncosbm

BrettStah said:


> So, what Christmas specials are coming on this year? Doctor Who Sherlock Any others?


Call the Midwife!


----------



## TampaThunder

BrettStah said:


> So, what Christmas specials are coming on this year?
> 
> Doctor Who
> Sherlock
> 
> Any others?


Downton Abbey.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Beowulf: Return to the Shieldlands'*

The first episode of this 13 episode mini-series is available. It's officially going to start January 3, 2016.



> Beowulf is a series about courage, greed, betrayal, revenge, loyalty, power, man versus wilderness and, of course love. It is a series that explores the notion of good and evil, heroes and villains. However, beyond these wider political undercurrents and inner personal turmoils are the excitement, danger and sense of adventure that any great Western has. Epic fights, thrilling chases, raids, celebrations and battles are an essential part of the promise.


----------



## pgogborn

BrettStah said:


> So, what Christmas specials are coming on this year?
> 
> Doctor Who
> Sherlock
> 
> Any others?


This years Aardman animation is Shaun the Sheep in the Farmer's Llamas (Boxing Day).

Following on from last Christmas Harry Hill in Professor Branestawm Returns (Christmas Eve).

A one off special Agatha Christie's And Then There Were None in three parts starting Boxing Day.

For a comprehensive list of BBC specials >
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/mediapacks/xmas15


----------



## Hcour

pgogborn said:


> A one off special Agatha Christie's And Then There Were None in three parts starting Boxing Day.


Oh, excellent. That should be a good one. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lynncosbm

pgogborn said:


> A one off special Agatha Christie's And Then There Were None in three parts starting Boxing Day.


Cool, thanks. I saw this listed on BBC but thought it was a replay of an old version.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Endeavour'*

Season 3 has started airing. The first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Endeavour'*
> 
> Season 3 has started airing. The first episode is available via magical means.


Outstanding!


----------



## Malcontent

*'War and Peace'*



> Set against the backdrop of Napoleons 1812 invasion of Russia, War and Peace is a story of passion, romance, scandal and deceit surrounding the rising and falling fortunes of five aristocratic families  the Bezukhovs, Bolkonskys, Drubetskoys, Kuragins and Rostovs  in the waning days of imperial Russia.


Gillian Anderson plays Anna Pavlovna.

Looks to be a 6 part mini-series. Episode one has aired.


----------



## EWiser

Watching now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnB1000

I thought Endeavor was done.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Father Brown'
*
Season 4 has started. Episode one is available via magical means.


----------



## jth tv

Foyle's War, S9 episodes 1 thru 3 on Netflix. It is how TV should be done.


----------



## loubob57

I finished S2 of The Fall. Gee wonder where that is going?


----------



## TomK

Great news on more Endeavour, that is one outstanding series.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Silent Witness'*

Season 19 has started. The first episode has aired.


----------



## javabird

TomK said:


> Great news on more Endeavour, that is one outstanding series.


:up:


----------



## 7thton

jth tv said:


> Foyle's War, S9 episodes 1 thru 3 on Netflix. It is how TV should be done.


Excellent! I've always meant to check this series out.

Can I just dive in with S9?


----------



## jth tv

Foyles War Series 1 thru 9 is on Netflix. Each episode pretty much stands on its own but I'd say start at the beginning. They all are fairly good.

Enjoy,


----------



## Jeeters

Malcontent said:


> *'War and Peace'*
> 
> Gillian Anderson plays Anna Pavlovna.
> 
> Looks to be a 6 part mini-series. Episode one has aired.


Coming to Lifetime channel on January 18th.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Midsomer Murders'*

New season (18) has started today. First episode is available via magical means.


----------



## Hcour

It appears the fourth season of Mr. Selfridge has started across the pond.


----------



## Idearat

_Death in Paradise_ has also started a new season.


----------



## ADG

Idearat said:


> _Death in Paradise_ has also started a new season.


Thanks


----------



## Hcour

Watched the first two eps of Endeavour. Not nearly as good as season 2, which was superb, but still enjoyable enough.


----------



## javabird

Luther coming to US on PBS on 1/22.


----------



## lynncosbm

Did anyone watch Doctor Foster? I've just watched the first two episodes and so far find it kind of annoying, mostly because she seems totally unprofessional and I find it hard to believe a doctor would actually act like that. Just really wondering if it improves and if I want to watch the rest. Plus my husband hates it! ;^)


----------



## Hcour

I made it thru three eps of Doctor Foster. I didn't think it was bad necessarily, just wasn't holding my interest.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shetland'*

Season 3 has started. Episode one is available via magical means.


----------



## EWiser

Just notice Mr Selfridge has Started up episodes 1 and 2 have aired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynncosbm

Hcour said:


> I made it thru three eps of Doctor Foster. I didn't think it was bad necessarily, just wasn't holding my interest.


I've watched three now, guess I can get through two more.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Stan Lee's Lucky Man'*

Starts January 22, 2016.



> James Nesbitt stars as down on his luck cop DI Harry Clayton whose chance encounter with a mysterious woman and an ancient bracelet changes everything. Based on an original idea by Stan Lee.
> 
> The life of troubled London cop, D.I. Harry Clayton, takes an unexpected turn when a mysterious woman gives him a bracelet that seems to allow him to control luck. Will he use it to bring a killer to justice or win at the casino?
> 
> The bad news is that someone very nasty wants it back...





> Nesbitts Harry is down on his luck; his wife (Best) and child have left him due to his gambling habit, his boss thinks hes in league with the devil, and he has a huge debt to an infamous underworld crime boss who is threatening his life. A chance meeting with a mysterious woman who gives him an ancient bracelet changes everything. It appears to give Harry control over luck itself, but at what cost?





> Stan Lee, the comic book legend behind Iron Man, Spider-Man and the X-Men, will create a different kind of superhero in a new TV series starring James Nesbitt as a detective who can control luck.


----------



## Idearat

_Call the Midwife_ started tonight.


----------



## EWiser

Yes it was a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Stan Lee's Lucky Man'*
> 
> Starts January 22, 2016.
> 
> James Nesbitt stars as down on his luck cop DI Harry Clayton whose chance encounter with a mysterious woman and an ancient bracelet changes everything. Based on an original idea by Stan Lee.
> 
> The life of troubled London cop, D.I. Harry Clayton, takes an unexpected turn when a mysterious woman gives him a bracelet that seems to allow him to control luck. Will he use it to bring a killer to justice or win at the casino?
> 
> The bad news is that someone very nasty wants it back...


The first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## ADG

Torrents. Streaming. Nothing magical about either one.


----------



## Malcontent

ADG said:


> Torrents. Streaming. Nothing magical about either one.


I'm not aware of 'Stan Lee's Lucky Man' being streamed. Where? Episode 1 was posted on youtube but was removed because of copyright notice.

Torrents/Usenet, ect. have been called 'magical means' as a joke on this forum.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> Torrents/Usenet, ect. have been called 'magical means' as a joke on this forum.


No, that's not it. It's genuine magic. That's how we get it.

Because of course nobody here would be so immoral as to pirate our content!


----------



## ADG

Calling them anything other than what they are is disingenuous and condescending. They're torrents and it's streaming. Nobody is recommending that someone download anything illegally - that would be problematical for the forum ownership. Having said that, without any links or pointers there is absolutely nothing wrong with calling a torrent a torrent (IMO  )


----------



## BrettStah

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## SeanC

London Spy was enjoyable, dark, but enjoyable.


----------



## Idearat

There are many ways to watch some, or all, of UK shows that have not yet broadcast in the US that are _not _torrents. (Which includes "I watched it while I was there")
Here's a sampling that is very legal, posted by the BBC and BBC America, from the Graham Norton Show that aired last night in the UK but has not yet shown up on TV in the US:
https://www.youtube.com/results?filters=week&search_query=bbc+graham+norton&lclk=week

By forum rules you can't start a thread to discuss this episode yet, even though you can legally watch some of it, via the magic of YouTube.


----------



## JohnB1000

ADG said:


> Calling them anything other than what they are is disingenuous and condescending. They're torrents and it's streaming. Nobody is recommending that someone download anything illegally - that would be problematical for the forum ownership. Having said that, without any links or pointers there is absolutely nothing wrong with calling a torrent a torrent (IMO  )


Dude you completely misunderstand, surely you studied "TV by Magical Means" in your 3rd year at Hogwarts? You're not...., I mean..... you're not a muggle are you?


----------



## Hcour

This wknd I watched the first ep of the first season of "Vera", recommended on this thread. Highly enjoyable, will definitely stick with it. Blethyn is a great actress.


----------



## javabird

Hcour said:


> This wknd I watched the first ep of the first season of "Vera", recommended on this thread. Highly enjoyable, will definitely stick with it. Blethyn is a great actress.


"Vera" is great, based on Ann Cleeves' Vera Stanhope mysteries. BBC is also doing another series based on Cleeves' "Shetland" books. I'm hoping it will come to the US soon


----------



## tvmaster2

SeanC said:


> London Spy was enjoyable, dark, but enjoyable.


not quite sure where it's going....but I was surprised to see 'Q' in there.


----------



## JohnB1000

New episodes of Vera start this coming weekend.

This season of Endeavour was great. So many references to later episodes and quiet homages to movies.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Nightmare Worlds of H.G. Wells'*



> The Nightmare Worlds of H.G. Wells is an anthology of four spooky tales:The Story of the Late Mr. Elvesham is a gothic horror in which a bright but poor student, Edward Eden, unwittingly exchanges his youth for riches; The Purple Pileus is an horrific, hallucinogenic cautionary tale about marriage and the dangers of eating mysterious funghi; The Moth follows a professor who, after the death of his fiercest rival, descends into madness and The Devotee Of Art is about an artists obsession and the lengths he is willing to go to achieve artistic perfection. The series features Ray Winstone (Sexy Beast) as H.G. Wells, narrating the stories and includes performances from Michael Gambon (Harry Potter), Luke Treadaway (Fortitude) and Rupert Graves (Sherlock).







The first two episodes are available via magical means.


----------



## tvmaster2

So what's the deal with 'You, Me And The Apocalypse', is this a British show?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tvmaster2 said:


> So what's the deal with 'You, Me And The Apocalypse', is this a British show?


As near as I can tell, it's a British-American co-production. It has already aired in England.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Vera'*

Season 6 has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available by magical means.


----------



## JohnB1000

JohnB1000 said:


> New episodes of Vera start this coming weekend.
> 
> .





Malcontent said:


> *'Vera'*
> 
> Season 6 has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available by magical means.


:up:


----------



## Malcontent

*'Happy Valley'*

Season 2 has starting airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magical means.



> Happy Valley is a dark, funny, multi-layered thriller revolving around the personal and professional life of Catherine, a dedicated, experienced, hard-working copper. She is also a bereaved mother who looks after her orphaned grandchild.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Night Manager' - John Le Carré Mini-Series*

Has started airing in the U.K.

For those that can't wait for the US airing to begin on April 19, the first episode is available via magical means.



> The contemporary interpretation of le Carres espionage drama  and the first TV adaptation of a le Carre novel in more than two decades  follows a former British soldier (Hiddelston) as he navigates the shadowy recesses of Whitehall and Washington where an alliance operates between the intelligence community and the secret arms trade, infiltrating the inner circle of arms dealer (Laurie).


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> 'The Night Manager' - John Le Carré Mini-Series Has started airing in the U.K. For those that can't wait for the US airing to begin on April 19, the first episode is available via magical means. YouTube Link: 'The Night Manager' - John Le Carré Mini-Series


Watched it last night, really enjoyed it...


----------



## ADG

What happened to Luther? I saw the double episode of the new season and then nothing after that. Were there additional episodes that I somehow missed?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> What happened to Luther? I saw the double episode of the new season and then nothing after that. Were there additional episodes that I somehow missed?


That was it.


----------



## KDeFlane

a "new to America" show begins tonight on BBC America, called "Prey" and will run for six weeks, in two 3-episode story arcs. However, because it already aired in the UK, the description marks the date as 2014, so I'm not sure whether it will appear as "new" on your device.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

KDeFlane said:


> a "new to America" show begins tonight on BBC America, called "Prey" and will run for six weeks, in two 3-episode story arcs. However, because it already aired in the UK, the description marks the date as 2014, so I'm not sure whether it will appear as "new" on your device.


It didn't on mine. I set up the 1P on Sunday when the local paper talked about it; then they talked about it again this morning and I realized it wasn't scheduled to record. I had to change it to FR&R.


----------



## wtherrell

Malcontent said:


> *'Midsomer Murders'*
> 
> New season (18) has started today. First episode is available via magical means.


Yep, one of my favorites. And the Jim Pittman music throughout is great!


----------



## ADG

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was it.


Well, that's a letdown. Thanks.


----------



## JohnB1000

The first Prey was pretty good, the new one this year not so much.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Thirteen'*



> Drama about a woman who escapes and returns home after being held captive in a cellar for 13 years. The police face a desperate rush to confirm her identity when news of her escape reaches the press, and while her parents are overjoyed to have her home, her sister fears she may be an imposter. Meanwhile, the police search the house she claimed to have been held in - and discover evidence that contradicts her story. Starring Jodie Comer


The first episode has aired and is available via magical means.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Grantchester'*

Season 2 has started. The first episode is available via magical means.



> Set against the backdrop of the real hamlet of Grantchester, the drama focuses upon the life of Sidney Chambers, a charismatic, charming clergyman who turns investigative vicar when one of his parishioners dies in suspicious circumstances.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Murder (2016)'*



> A 3 part Drama series. Each film picks apart a murder in all its terrible complexity, hearing the story from every angle and casting the viewer as a jury member to decide on guilt and innocence.





> Three unique stories. Who is lying and who is telling the truth?


The first episode has aired and is available via magical means.


----------



## Hcour

Sounds interesting. Rashomon, anyone?

BTW, Malcontent, your posts in this thread pointing out all these series are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrettStah

Hcour said:


> Sounds interesting. Rashomon, anyone?
> 
> BTW, Malcontent, your posts in this thread pointing out all these series are greatly appreciated.


Agreed!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Thorne'*



> The period drama is adapted by Downton Abbey creator Julian Fellowes and stars Tom Hollander, Rebecca Front, Ian McShane .
> 
> 1855. When Doctor Thorne's penniless niece, Mary, is excluded from the wedding preparations of her childhood playmate, she probes her uncle for the truth of her birth.
> 
> She is devastated to learn that she is the illegitimate child of his late brother. It seems she has neither breeding nor fortune. This is a problem, as Mary and the heir to the Greshamsbury Estate, Frank, have fallen in love.


The first episode has aired and is available via magical means.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Aliens'*



> The aliens are here. In fact, they've been here for the last 40 years. But though they walk like us, talk like us and look like us, they're not allowed to live with us. All aliens are forced to live behind a huge wall in a in a segregated community called Troy; a ramshackle and hedonistic ghetto where a criminal sub-culture thrives. It's a world of mystery, danger and forbidden pleasures. But when mild-mannered human Lewis, a border control guard at the wall's check-point, discovers that he is half-alien, his secret threatens to turn his world upside down as he is drawn into the dark underbelly of Troy.


The first episode has aired and is available via magical means.


----------



## trainman

Kind of sounds like the short-lived American series "Star-Crossed" without all the teen angst.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm halfway through the first episode. What it reminds me most of is Misfits, only with aliens instead of superheroes.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> 'Thirteen' The first episode has aired and is available via magical means. YouTube Link: Brand new drama Thirteen from BBC Three: Trailer


I've watched the first two episodes and like it a lot. Funny how the story is quite similar to the ABC show The Family, which just started as well.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'The Aliens'*
> 
> The first episode has aired and is available via magical means.


My first thoughts after wasting 47 minutes of life on it is "what an awful show."


----------



## Malcontent

*'Houdini & Doyle'*



> The series stars Stephen Mangan as Sir Arthur Conan Doyle and Michael Weston as famous escape artist Harry Houdini. The series is inspired by the real-life friendship between the men as well as their interest in spirituality and crime-solving. Doyle famously believed that Houdini possessed supernatural powers which enabled him to perform his incredible illusions. Whilst Houdini himself constantly tried to prove that there was always an explanation behind an illusion; he refused to believe in the paranormal.
> 
> Houdini & Doyle will see the pair team up to help investigate bizarre and seemingly inexplicable crimes.





> Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Harry Houdini and Stratton are tasked with the cases that nobody else can solve. It challenges their sense of what is real and what is not. Houdini is a skeptic, while Doyle believes in the unseen. Their diverse viewpoints make solving crime a challenge and often Stratton is put in the middle. The trio will take on cases that involve vampires, ghosts, monsters and poltergeistsor are they a ruse to conceal murder?


The first episode has aired and is available via magical means.

The show will air in the U.S. in May, 2016 on Fox.


----------



## dwells

Malcontent said:


> *'Happy Valley'*
> 
> Season 2 has starting airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magical means.


Just noticed that season 2 is now available on Netflix.

Highly recommended- season 1 was on the best things we watched last year.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

dwells said:


> Just noticed that season 2 is now available on Netflix.
> 
> Highly recommended- season 1 was on the best things we watched last year.


Binged it last night (bed sometime after 2am!).

Awesome show, although it's hard not to see Shirley Henderson as Moaning Myrtle!! Shocked to see she's 50, too!


----------



## Malcontent

*'The A Word'*



> The story of the Hughes family, who work and love and fight like every other family. Then their youngest son is diagnosed with autism and they don't feel like every other family anymore. They realise that if their son is ever going to communicate, they are going to have to learn how to communicate themselves. It's a funny and thought-provoking series about parenthood and childhood.





> Christopher Eccleston (The Leftovers, Fortitude), Lee Ingleby (Our Zoo), Morven Christie (Grantchester), Greg McHugh (Fresh Meat), Vinette Robinson (Sherlock) and newcomer, six-year-old Max Vento


The first episode has aired and is available via magical means.


----------



## mattack

Malcontent said:


> *'Houdini & Doyle'*


Doyle sort of mystifies me... The fact that AFAIK, he basically *invented* the fictional detective genre with logic and reasoning, and believed in the paranormal junk in real life.


----------



## eddyj

dwells said:


> Just noticed that season 2 is now available on Netflix.
> 
> Highly recommended- season 1 was on the best things we watched last year.


Happy Valley Season 2 was also excellent, finished watching it last night.

But it remains one of the "falsest" series titles ever!


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Actually, to British sarcasm, it's pretty accurate!

I spent 2.5 years living in a place nicknamed Happy Valley near Macclesfield in the north of England. It was known as that as it was the Alabama of the UK - you know what I mean, where the family tree has only one branch!

The town I lived in had 34 pubs though and was one of the most per capita in the whole of England! Lock-ins were great fun.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Line of Duty'*

Season 3 has starting airing in the U.K.

The first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Home Fires'*

Season 2 has started airing in the U.K.

The first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Undercover'*



> Legal drama, starring Sophie Okonedo as a lawyer who returns to Britain after 20 years in the US trying to save a falsely imprisoned convict from execution. She assumes the position of Director of Public Prosecutions, and sees this as an opportunity to make a difference - starting by bringing to justice the murderers of her friend, an influential anti-racism campaigner. Meanwhile, her husband (Adrian Lester) is driven to desperate lengths to protect his family from a secret in his past


First episode is available via magical means.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Home Fires'*
> 
> Season 2 has started airing in the U.K.


Great news. I loved the first season.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Marcella'*



> Marcella Backland, a former murder detective who returns to work when a spate of murders occur with the same MO as a serial killer she was investigating 10 years earlier. With her personal life also falling apart, can she stop home life getting entangled with work? And will she finally catch the killer? Nothing is as it seems in a drama where any character could be a victim, witness or even a suspect


First episode is available via magical means.


----------



## ADG

New season of Scott & Bailey begins April 13th.


----------



## Malcontent

ADG said:


> New season of Scott & Bailey begins April 13th.


Yeah, I thought it was not renewed after the 4th season. The last episode was in 2014.

Season 5 will only be 3 episodes and will follow just one case.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Binged *The Night Manager* today.

If you like pot-boiler drama that is full of detail and intrigue, you'll love it, but don't expect an American-style spy drama.

Anyone familiar with the works of John Le Carré will have a good idea of what his stuff is like. Great performances by Tom Hiddleston (Loki) and Hugh Laurie (House).

It's on AMC starting on April 19th (or available via magical means).


----------



## Malcontent

As mentioned up thread last week, season 5 of *'Scott & Bailey'* started airing yesterday.

It's going to be a 3 episode season dealing with a single case.

Episode 1 is available via magical means.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Five'*



> When they were twelve years old, Mark, Pru, Danny and Slade were out together in the park. Marks five-year-old brother, Jesse, was annoying them. They were mean  told him to get lost. Jesse ran away. He was gone. Never seen again. Twenty years later, Danny  now a detective  learns some shocking news. Jesses DNA has been found at a murder scene. He is alive and out there. Somewhere.





> Acclaimed international best-selling thriller writer Harlan Coben has created his first-ever original story for television with The Five. A taut mystery about the consequences of a terrible childhood incident for a group of friends, it boasts a brilliant cast of British talent, including Tom Cullen, O-T Fagbenle, Lee Ingleby and Sarah Solemani. Harlan Cobens The Five starts Friday 15 April.


10 episode series. The first 2 episodes have aired. It appears that 2 new episodes will air every week until the series is finished.


----------



## jth tv

I just watched S2E1 of Shetland and it recorded for an hour but stopped in the middle of a scene. Ugh. IMDB says 58 minutes and it started on time, so it should have been okay. Its a two parter so I guess I didn't miss much. Nothing all that special but I liked it.


----------



## ADG

Peaky Blinders season 3 begins airing May 5


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Secret'*



> Coleraine, Northern Ireland, 1990. Colin Howell is a leading member of the Baptist community, and a loving husband and father. But when he meets fellow Baptist, Hazel Buchanan, they embark on an affair, which will have cataclysmic consequences for themselves, for Colin's wife Lesley and for Hazel's husband, Trevor, Wanting to remain in the Baptist church Colin refuses to consider divorce, but he and Hazel are desperate to find some way to be together. When Lesley's father dies, and she contemplates suicide, Colin believes that he has found a way...


Stars James Nesbitt.

The first episode has aired in the U.K.


----------



## KungFuCow

Any good comedies that have a few seasons? I enjoyed Spaces, Catastrophe, You, Me and the Apacolypse and to a lesser degree Scrotal Recall. Ive tried Coupling, just didnt care for it. Always on the lookout for good British comedies.


----------



## Bob Coxner

KungFuCow said:


> Any good comedies that have a few seasons? I enjoyed Spaces, Catastrophe, You, Me and the Apacolypse and to a lesser degree Scrotal Recall. Ive tried Coupling, just didnt care for it. Always on the lookout for good British comedies.


You didn't like Coupling? Wow. I think it's one of the best Brit comedies ever. It's 8.6 on IMDB, so I'm hardly alone in that opinion.

If you want long running, try Peep Show. It's great, also 8.6 on IMDB and you have 9 seasons. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387764/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1

My all time favorite is the Blackadder series. Some others: Men Behaving Badly, Absolutely Fabulous, Red Dwarf, any of the Alan Partridge series, The Mighty Boosh (if you're into surreal comedy), Green Wing, Black Books, The Thick of It (fantastic but you'll need subtitles), Spaced, The IT Crowd, The Inbetweeners, Gavin & Stacey, My Family, Little Britain, Doc Martin (dramedy), Chef!, Shameless, That Mitchell and Webb Look and about 100 more. This should be enough to keep you busy for awhile. 

A fair number are available on Netflix.


----------



## JohnB1000

Line of Duty has been fantastic. I got myself ready too watch the final two hour long episodes on Thursday night only to learn the last was a bumper episode and I didn't have time.


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> Line of Duty has been fantastic. I got myself ready too watch the final two hour long episodes on Thursday night only to learn the last was a bumper episode and I didn't have time.


I'm on ep 3. Agree, another great season. Glad to see Keely back.

What's a "bumper episode"?


----------



## JohnB1000

90 minutes long 

Bit of a spoiler there :up:


----------



## dswallow

TonyTheTiger said:


> Binged *The Night Manager* today.
> 
> If you like pot-boiler drama that is full of detail and intrigue, you'll love it, but don't expect an American-style spy drama.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the works of John Le Carré will have a good idea of what his stuff is like. Great performances by Tom Hiddleston (Loki) and Hugh Laurie (House).
> 
> It's on AMC starting on April 19th (or available via magical means).


This is easily among the best, most suspenseful 6 hours of television I've had the pleasure of watching in years. And that last episode had me on edge throughout. Awesome television.


----------



## Hcour

Did anyone watch "Dickensian" yet? It sounds like it would either be very good or very, very bad.


----------



## Hcour

Fourth season of Wallander starts this week.


----------



## EWiser

I started watching Dickensian but found it boring. So I stopped watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hcour

Indian Summers season 2 is currently airing.


----------



## javabird

Hcour said:


> Indian Summers season 2 is currently airing.


Cool, I'm looking forward to season 2.


----------



## ADG

Reminder that season 3 of Peaky Blinders begins tonight.


----------



## Hcour

Idearat said:


> _Call the Midwife_ started tonight.


I'm currently watching the first season of this show. Really liking it. Boy, it'll really tug at the ole heartstrings. Very touching. Some nice humor, too.


----------



## Maui

Still not British, but Season 4 of Wentworth has started airing on Foxtel in Australia


----------



## Bob Coxner

New historical comedy about Shakespeare - Upstart Crow. Created and written by the same guy who did Blackadder, so you know it's going to be great.

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016...are-comedy-upstart-crow-as-good-as-blackadder






http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2016/may/10/upstart-crow-review-ben-elton-comedy-shakespeare

Available now on the BBC iPlayer.


----------



## pteronaut

Maui said:


> Still not British, but Season 4 of Wentworth has started airing on Foxtel in Australia


Reg Grundy, the producer of the original series Prisoner: Cell Block H passed away this week.


----------



## eddyj

Ah, new season of Wallander started. I can now be really depressed!


----------



## osu1991

Bob Coxner said:


> New historical comedy about Shakespeare - Upstart Crow. Created and written by the same guy who did Blackadder, so you know it's going to be great.
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016...are-comedy-upstart-crow-as-good-as-blackadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2016/may/10/upstart-crow-review-ben-elton-comedy-shakespeare
> 
> Available now on the BBC iPlayer.


reviews are not too good from viewers, most viewers say waste of time


----------



## Hcour

eddyj said:


> Ah, new season of Wallander started. I can now be really depressed!


Watched the first ep yesterday. Excellent. Sorry to see this is the final season.


----------



## EWiser

Hcour said:


> I'm currently watching the first season of this show. Really liking it. Boy, it'll really tug at the ole heartstrings. Very touching. Some nice humor, too.


One of our favorite bcc shows. Always look forward to the Christmas special. Knowing that it is time for Call the Midwife to come on again.


----------



## Maui

I could not hold off, I found the Season premiere of Wentworth through alternative means.


----------



## JohnB1000

Maui said:


> I could not hold off, I found the Season premiere of Wentworth through alternative means.


You could go to prison for that !!!!


----------



## ayedee

TonyTheTiger said:


> Binged *The Night Manager* today.
> 
> If you like pot-boiler drama that is full of detail and intrigue, you'll love it, but don't expect an American-style spy drama.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the works of John Le Carré will have a good idea of what his stuff is like. Great performances by Tom Hiddleston (Loki) and Hugh Laurie (House).
> 
> It's on AMC starting on April 19th (or available via magical means).


I was very impressed with Hug Laurie's British accent. Very authentic.


----------



## TampaThunder

ayedee said:


> I was very impressed with Hug Laurie's British accent. Very authentic.


Yep, almost as if he'd been born and raised in England.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Bad news for those of us who watch BBC programming via VPN:

http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/you-will-need-a-tv-licence-to-watch-bbc-iplayers-on-demand-shows/

"You will need a TV licence to watch BBC iPlayer's on-demand shows"


----------



## ayedee

TampaThunder said:


> Yep, almost as if he'd been born and raised in England.


He has the persona of a man born in Oxford and educated at Eton and Cambridge.


----------



## Hcour

EWiser said:


> One of our favorite bcc shows. Always look forward to the Christmas special. Knowing that it is time for Call the Midwife to come on again.


I'm already halfway thru the second season, really love this show. It reminds me somewhat of Lark Rise to Candleford, one of my all-time favorite Brit series. While the characters, settings and stories are very different, both shows have similar qualities in the way the characters go thru various trials and tribulations with a (usually) hopeful, uplifting conclusion, without it feeling maudlin or contrived.

And btw, anyone who likes this show should _definitely_ check out Lark Rise. It's fantastic.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

It looks like 'Home Fires' has not been renewed for a 3rd season.


----------



## ayedee

It's a pity that we can no longer watch BBC programs frrm outside the UK. Not even using a VPN. I would be willing to pay.


----------



## JohnB1000

Three episodes in, really enjoying The Five.


----------



## EWiser

ayedee said:


> It's a pity that we can no longer watch BBC programs frrm outside the UK. Not even using a VPN. I would be willing to pay.


Huh do it everyday.


----------



## EWiser

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> It looks like 'Home Fires' has not been renewed for a 3rd season.


Sign the petition at:

https://www.change.org/p/itv-itv-must-recommission-homefires


----------



## Hcour

JohnB1000 said:


> Three episodes in, really enjoying The Five.


Looks very interesting. Is this a mini-series or a continuing series? I'm suspicious of ongoing mystery series because so many times you invest time and interest in them and then they get cancelled w/o ever being resolved. (This is especially true of U.S. network series, which is one reason I rarely watch them anymore.) Or they go off to "Lost-land", where they just throw in everything they can think of with no logic whatsoever.


----------



## javabird

ayedee said:


> It's a pity that we can no longer watch BBC programs frrm outside the UK. Not even using a VPN. I would be willing to pay.


Not enough info on this yet to know if it will be available outside the UK:


BBC set to launch Britflix rival to Netflix after John Whittingdale approves subscription streaming/


----------



## Bob Coxner

EWiser said:


> Huh do it everyday.


http://www.nme.com/filmandtv/news/uk-government-rules-that-all-bbc-iplayer-users-wil/406880

UK government rules that all BBC iPlayer users will need a TV license from 2017

"Announced today as part of a new Royal Charter for the BBC, the move is designed to help the BBC recoup millions in lost revenue. This is partly blamed on those viewers who'd used a loophole to watch programmes on the online catch-up service without having to first prove they'd paid their TV license in full.

the government thinks there is a case for iPlayer to require verification i.e. access should be conditional upon verification of licence fee payment  so *that individuals in other countries*, and those in the UK not paying the fee, cannot access licence fee funded content for free."


----------



## EWiser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnB1000

Hcour said:


> Looks very interesting. Is this a mini-series or a continuing series? I'm suspicious of ongoing mystery series because so many times you invest time and interest in them and then they get cancelled w/o ever being resolved. (This is especially true of U.S. network series, which is one reason I rarely watch them anymore.) Or they go off to "Lost-land", where they just throw in everything they can think of with no logic whatsoever.


It's rare for thing's to be unresolved in UK shows. After 3 it seems unlikely this could go to another season with the same story, but another recent show felt like it's final episode was rewritten to support a second season.


----------



## Hcour

2 eps into The Five. Yeah, this is good. Intriguing. Lots going on. Be interesting to see how it all ties together.


----------



## 7thton

Any of you guys look in to Acorn TV?

https://signup.acorn.tv/

If so, anything on there good?

I'm thinking of subbing for a couple of months...


----------



## whoknows55

May I introduce y'all to "Tipping Point"

They made a game show out of the quarter pusher machines


----------



## dswallow

7thton said:


> Any of you guys look in to Acorn TV?
> 
> https://signup.acorn.tv/
> 
> If so, anything on there good?
> 
> I'm thinking of subbing for a couple of months...


You can get it as an add-on to Amazon Prime Instant Video.

http://www.amazon.com/Instant-Video...1&qid=1463793355&ref=sxts_snpl_1_0_2440676562


----------



## Bob Coxner

7thton said:


> Any of you guys look in to Acorn TV?
> 
> https://signup.acorn.tv/
> 
> If so, anything on there good?
> 
> I'm thinking of subbing for a couple of months...


There's a lot good there. I like The Detectorists for a current series that you can't find anywhere else. Jack Irish is an excellent drama, with a touch of the Aussie series Rake if you liked that one. London Irish is a crazy comedy series, although you may need subtitles. I'm a fan of Doc Martin and they have all 7 seasons.

They have tons of older but really great series. Cracker, Cold Feet, Father Ted, Foyle's War, etc.

You get a free trial month and that should be enough to know whether it's for you or not.


----------



## Bob Coxner

dswallow said:


> You can get it as an add-on to Amazon Prime Instant Video.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Instant-Video...1&qid=1463793355&ref=sxts_snpl_1_0_2440676562


You only get a 7 day free trial if you go through Amazon. If you go direct to Acorn then you get a 30 day free trial.


----------



## dswallow

Bob Coxner said:


> You only get a 7 day free trial if you go through Amazon. If you go direct to Acorn then you get a 30 day free trial.


If you go through Amazon, you can watch it on Amazon Prime Instant Video supported devices. If you go through Acorn, you can only watch it on Acorn supported devices.


----------



## 7thton

dswallow said:


> If you go through Amazon, you can watch it on Amazon Prime Instant Video supported devices. If you go through Acorn, you can only watch it on Acorn supported devices.


I could also watch it on T-Mobile through Amazon and not use my data bucket. 

Thanks, everyone, for the feedback.

My concern about the service was that it is mostly pretty old stuff.

If any of you who use "magical" means actually use a private tracker, I'd love an invite. I used UK Nova for years, but when it closed up I was never able to find another similar tracker.


----------



## 7thton

Bob Coxner said:


> There's a lot good there. I like The Detectorists for a current series that you can't find anywhere else. Jack Irish is an excellent drama, with a touch of the Aussie series Rake if you liked that one. London Irish is a crazy comedy series, although you may need subtitles. I'm a fan of Doc Martin and they have all 7 seasons.


I hadn't heard anything about The Detectorists. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Coxner

7thton said:


> I hadn't heard anything about The Detectorists. Thanks.


It's won two BAFTAs in its two year run, for scripted comedy, although for me it's more of a dramedy.

I think all of season 1 is on youtube. Here's episode 1. 



 Be sure to adjust quality to 1080p.


----------



## Robin

whoknows55 said:


> May I introduce y'all to "Tipping Point"
> 
> They made a game show out of the quarter pusher machines


I love those machines an unreasonable amount. I will space my rest stop visits so I can play it.

I couldn't make it through that clip.


----------



## whoknows55

Robin said:


> I love those machines an unreasonable amount. I will space my rest stop visits so I can play it.
> 
> I couldn't make it through that clip.


Come on it has everything: the world easiest trivia questions, insane made up terms(rider), and useless drama.

It is so bad it's good


----------



## Malcontent

Just finished *'The Five'* and really enjoyed it. Lots of twists and turns. Not predictable at all.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> Just finished *'The Five'* and really enjoyed it. Lots of twists and turns. Not predictable at all.


Just finished it. Man, that was great! Really, really clever. One of the best mysteries I've ever seen.


----------



## TampaThunder

Malcontent said:


> Just finished *'The Five'* and really enjoyed it. Lots of twists and turns. Not predictable at all.





Hcour said:


> Just finished it. Man, that was great! Really, really clever. One of the best mysteries I've ever seen.


Thanks for the recommendation. Will be binging it this weekend.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hcour said:


> Just finished it. Man, that was great! Really, really clever. One of the best mysteries I've ever seen.


Absolutely agree, loved it.

From about ep 5 I thought the Plex episode pic for the finale was a huge spoiler but it turned out not 



Spoiler



the reveal in episode 9 was stunning, so obvious yet never crossed my mind. Loved how they played back some scenes with a new POV



The series didn't get much coverage in the UK and they kind of burned it off with 2 EPS per week. Sky has a really great track record with me after The Take and The Runaway.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Janet King'*

Not British but Australian.



> Janet King returns from a year's maternity leave determined to prove she still has her edge, but finds a very different Department of Public Prosecutions. Under growing political pressure, director Tony Gillies has formed an uneasy alliance with his police counterpart, Chief Superintendent Jack Rizzoli, and Janet's pre-eminence as Senior Crown Prosecutor is threatened by rising star Owen Mitchell, a former police prosecutor, willing to cut corners to win high-profile cases.


The second season just finished a couple of weeks ago. Each season deals with one crime/mystery from beginning to end. I enjoyed the first season and I'm half way through the second. The second season is also great.


----------



## Malcontent

Agatha Raisin: The Quiche Of Death

A tv pilot that aired in December of 2014. It's going to be a series staring June 7th.



> A public-relations agent leaves London for a seemingly idyllic village in the Cotswolds, and soon finds herself a suspect in a murder case involving a poisoned quiche.









> Agatha Raisin is a fictional detective in a series of mystery novels by Marion Chesney using the pseudonym M. C. Beaton. They are published in the U.K. by Constable & Robinson and in the U.S.A. by St. Martins Press.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> *'Janet King'*
> 
> Not British but Australian.
> 
> The second season just finished a couple of weeks ago. Each season deals with one crime/mystery from beginning to end. I enjoyed the first season and I'm half way through the second. The second season is also great.


Really enjoying Janet King (started watching season 1) - thanks for posting. Interestingly, the star, Marta Dusseldorp, has 3 current series on Australian TV (Janet King, Jack Irish, A Place to Call Home) - all of which we are watching. Guess Australian viewers don't have the same problem identifying an actor to a single role as some American viewers


----------



## Malcontent

*'New Blood'*



> New Blood will be the first time that the Serious Fraud Office (SFO) and the police have been portrayed on screen together, where junior investigators Stefan and Rash individually work.
> 
> Brought together by two seemingly unrelated cases, Stefan and Rash will come up against the uber rich and powerful  corporations, individuals, governments and the new breed of criminals who hide behind legitimate facades and are guarded by lawyers.


The first 3 episodes are out.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Cuffs'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set in Brighton, the show aims to explore the rollercoaster of being a police officer in the UK by examining the relationships between the officers and detectives and the impact that this job has on their personal lives.
> 
> 
> 
> The first episode has aired.
Click to expand...

I binge watched the series this past week and enjoyed it a lot. It was a refreshing sort of cop show -- one with barely any guns, even. They did a really great job building the characters out. Definitely a character drama more than a cop show. It's shame it wasn't picked up for a second season.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Secret City'* - Australian

Drama, Political, Spy

Stars ANNA TORV who starred in the tv show 'Fringe'.

The first two episodes are out.



> Beneath the placid facade of Canberra, amidst rising tension between China and America, senior political journalist Harriet Dunkley uncovers a secret city of interlocked conspiracies, putting innocent lives in danger including her own.


----------



## JohnB1000

BRITISH TV thread &#128515;

It's rare for me but I couldn't even get through one episode of Agatha Raisin.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JohnB1000 said:


> BRITISH TV thread 😃


Isn't Australia a British prison camp?


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Isn't Australia a British prison camp?


Australia, Canada, Britain, they are all the same. Only people who live there consider them separate or care about the differences.


----------



## ayedee

eddyj said:


> Australia, Canada, Britain, they are all the same. Only people who live there consider them separate or care about the differences.


Are you yourself from one of those countries? I find Australian TV to be as good as UK TV, and that they are the best in the world.


----------



## Bob Coxner

eddyj said:


> Australia, Canada, Britain, they are all the same. Only people who live there consider them separate or care about the differences.


No love for the Kiwis?


----------



## eddyj

Bob Coxner said:


> No love for the Kiwis?


Aren't those the same as Australians?


----------



## BrettStah

eddyj said:


> Aren't those the same as Australians?


Yep, it's pretty straightforward:

New Zealand = Australia, Australia = England, England = Britain. Canada is a first cousin once removed from both England and the US, with some French blood mixed in.

Don't they teach this stuff in school anymore???


----------



## ADG

Gee guys, can't we do the geography lessons in a different thread?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> Gee guys, can't we do the geography lessons in a different thread?


Well, in theory we COULD. But being good Americans, we could never find our way over there.


----------



## Malcontent

*The Living and the Dead*

From the 'Life on Mars' and 'Ashes to Ashes' creator Ashley Pharoah.



> Somerset, England, 1888. A land and a community on the edge of monumental change, on the great hinge between ancient traditional ways and an industrial, scientific future. A land of ghosts and myths, poltergeists and demons - if there was ever a time for those ghosts to rise out of the ground, this would be that time. At the heart of this small community is Nathan Appleby, a reluctant gentleman farmer who is obsessed with proving the existence of the afterlife.







All 6 episodes are available.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/prepare-scared-new-bbc1-haunted-8270298


----------



## Hcour

Watched season 2 of "Indian Summers". Nobody does historical drama better than Masterpiece Theater. This second season is even better than the first. With a large cast of characters there's always a lot going on - plots and subplots. The story has some elements of a thriller but it's mostly a family, cultural drama, with lots of cultural clashes and prejudices on all sides. It's an interesting period in history, in an interesting locale, one I knew little about. I wouldn't call it a great series (some of the plotting is clumsy and a bit too convenient) but it's certainly very, very good.


----------



## lynncosbm

Hcour said:


> Watched season 2 of "Indian Summers". Nobody does historical drama better than Masterpiece Theater. This second season is even better than the first. With a large cast of characters there's always a lot going on - plots and subplots. The story has some elements of a thriller but it's mostly a family, cultural drama, with lots of cultural clashes and prejudices on all sides. It's an interesting period in history, in an interesting locale, one I knew little about. I wouldn't call it a great series (some of the plotting is clumsy and a bit too convenient) but it's certainly very, very good.


What British network is it on? ITV?


----------



## lambertman

lynncosbm said:


> What British network is it on? ITV?


Channel 4.


----------



## lynncosbm

lambertman said:


> Channel 4.


Thanks!


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Just in case this got missed in the Roku thread in HH, there is a way to watch live UK TV for $1.99 a month if you have a Roku (any flavor).

Search for a channel called 'UKTV' and subscribe. There are no free trials and the sub is not refundable, but I figured that two bucks is low enough to take a chance!

It's not HD but the quality is not bad for the money. If there's anything important I relly must have, I can get it via 'other methods' but otherwise it's cheap enough to at least give it a good trial.


----------



## JohnB1000

TonyTheTiger said:


> Just in case this got missed in the Roku thread in HH, there is a way to watch live UK TV for $1.99 a month if you have a Roku (any flavor).
> 
> Search for a channel called 'UKTV' and subscribe. There are no free trials and the sub is not refundable, but I figured that two bucks is low enough to take a chance!
> 
> It's not HD but the quality is not bad for the money. If there's anything important I relly must have, I can get it via 'other methods' but otherwise
> it's cheap enough to at least give it a good trial.


The channel has no rights to what it is broadcasting. It won't be around long and I'm surprised Roku allows it.


----------



## jth tv

JohnB1000 said:


> The channel has no rights to what it is broadcasting. It won't be around long and I'm surprised Roku allows it.


How can you tell ? I am considering subscribing. If its legit that is.


----------



## Bob Coxner

JohnB1000 said:


> The channel has no rights to what it is broadcasting. It won't be around long and I'm surprised Roku allows it.


I have no idea about their rights in the US but the channel itself has been around for 24 years in one form or another.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKTV


----------



## osu1991

Bob Coxner said:


> I have no idea about their rights in the US but the channel itself has been around for 24 years in one form or another.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKTV


That's a different channel group. What's on roku is supposedly showing feeds of all UK terrestrial channels. BBC, ITV, Channel 4 and Channel 5.

The wiki UKTV is a co-owned BBC worldwide / Scripps channel group that shows archived shows from BBC / BBC worldwide and Scripps. Their Channels are W (Watch), Dave, Eden, Alibi, Gold, Good Food.

Edit. The Roku feeds are from FilmOn which doesn't have rights to show the UK feeds in the USA.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyTheTiger

JohnB1000 said:


> The channel has no rights to what it is broadcasting. It won't be around long and I'm surprised Roku allows it.


I wondered about the legality of it, but I figured if it's available on Roku, then it must be legit - at least from my point of view. After all, Roku collects the sub and has to pass it on.

If they do get issued a C&D order, then the most I'm out is $1.99 and the cost of the Roku!



Bob Coxner said:


> I have no idea about their rights in the US but the channel itself has been around for 24 years in one form or another.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKTV


I don't think that's the same channel. Just happens to be the same name.


----------



## Bob Coxner

osu1991 said:


> That's a different channel group. What's on roku is supposedly showing feeds of all UK terrestrial channels. BBC, ITV, Channel 4 and Channel 5.
> 
> The wiki UKTV is a co-owned BBC worldwide / Scripps channel group that shows archived shows from BBC / BBC worldwide and Scripps. Their Channels are W (Watch), Dave, Eden, Alibi, Gold, Good Food.
> 
> Edit. The Roku feeds are from FilmOn which doesn't have rights to show the UK feeds in the USA.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


If it's FilmOn then they've been scamming for a couple of years. It's like whack a mole for the networks to stop them. I remember when they were an online only deal. They won't last long on Roku either.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FilmOn read the "legal issues" bit


----------



## JohnB1000

jth tv said:


> How can you tell ? I am considering subscribing. If its legit that is.


Mainly because no one has those rights and if they did it would cost a lot more.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Kettering Incident'*

Australian drama from the creators of 'Animal Kingdom'.

Stars Elizabeth Debicki (The Night Manager).

The first two episodes are available via magical means.



> Anna Macy (Debicki) left Kettering when she was just 14, shortly after her best friend disappeared when they were playing in the forest. When Anna returns 15 years later the town is struggling to survive. The community is being torn apart by clashes between environmentalists and loggers. Anna's reappearance causes a stir. Theories and rumours persist about what really happened to the girls that night  from Anna killing her best friend to alien abduction. Then another girl disappears. Anna is drawn to discover what really happened, uncovering secrets buried deep in her mind and the heart of Kettering and its people.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> *'The Kettering Incident'*
> 
> Australian drama from the creators of 'Animal Kingdom'.
> 
> Stars Elizabeth Debicki (The Night Manager).
> 
> The first two episodes are available via magical means.


Thanks for the heads up. And thanks for getting this thread back on track!!!


----------



## Hcour

Mmm... Elizabeth Debicki.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hcour said:


> Mmm... Elizabeth Debicki.


I really look up to her.

Way up.


----------



## wtherrell

FWIW I have noticed that many shows that are 90 minutes when shown on BBC were cut to 1hr on Masterpiece Theater.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Currently watching (via magical means), the third series of *Line Of Duty*, which was on UK TV in April.

If you haven't seen the previous series (six episodes each), it's well worth seeking them out. The first season features Lennie James, Morgan from The Walking Dead.


----------



## ayedee

TonyTheTiger said:


> Currently watching (via magical means), the third series of *Line Of Duty*, which was on UK TV in April.
> 
> If you haven't seen the previous series (six episodes each), it's well worth seeking them out. The first season features Lennie James, Morgan from The Walking Dead.


I know that magic trick too and have seen all of the episodes. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## lynncosbm

TonyTheTiger said:


> Currently watching (via magical means), the third series of Line Of Duty, which was on UK TV in April. If you haven't seen the previous series (six episodes each), it's well worth seeking them out. The first season features Lennie James, Morgan from The Walking Dead.


I just watched that too and enjoyed it a lot. It's also on Hulu.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Three eps into series three (constrained by SO's need for sleep!) and it's getting more intriguing as it goes! I originally thought it was three completely separate stories. Loving it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Just finished it off. Awesome. Satisfying conclusion, too. I thought it was going to be left hanging for a while, but it ended as well as could be expected.

Need to revisit the first series to see if the plot of the second two is evident. I seem to remember it as a standalone.


----------



## lynncosbm

TonyTheTiger said:


> Just finished it off. Awesome. Satisfying conclusion, too. I thought it was going to be left hanging for a while, but it ended as well as could be expected. Need to revisit the first series to see if the plot of the second two is evident. I seem to remember it as a standalone.


I think I read they're making a fourth series, will be interesting where it goes.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Yes. Season four is scheduled for 2017. I suspect it WILL be a standalone.


----------



## tiellv

I really enjoy British police dramas, so after reading the reviews here on "Line of Duty", I just started a free week of Hulu to watch it. I'll decide after a week if I'm going to keep it.
I asked a friend in the UK if she and her husband had watched LoD and she said they had and it was quite good. Her husband is a Detective Sergeant and his comment was that it was completely unrealistic but that he had enjoyed the show too


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Secret Agent'*



> The psychological thriller follows the story of Verloc, owner of a seedy shop in the heart of Victorian Soho. Unbeknownst to his loyal wife Winnie, Verloc also works for the Russian embassy, spying on a group of anarchists. The Russians are furious with the English establishment's indifference to the anarchist threat gripping the rest of Europe. So Verloc is assigned a mission: blow up the Greenwich Observatory and make it look like a terrorist attack to provoke a crackdown. Should he fail, Verloc's real identity as a spy will be exposed to his vicious comrades.


Looks like it's going to be a 3 episode series.

The first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## Hcour

Watched "Secret City" yesterday. Lots of fun. Double-crosses, back-stabbing, and betrayals. Who doesn't like a good conspiracy tale?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cape Town'*

Ok, this series is out of left field. I didn't want to create a thread just for it.

It has a 'Lethal Weapon' vibe. It's in English.



> It's a South African-German produced TV-series based on the novel Dead before dying by author Deon Meyer.The series is produced by German company all-in-production, whose head Annette Reeker bought rights 5 years before starting the production. Produced without any television channel backing it, Reeker funded the series with private earnings of about 6 Million Euro[2] and wrote the episodes on her own, with English writer Mark Needham translating them from German into English.[3] World premiere of the series has been scheduled for June 23, 2016, on Polish channel TVN.





> Cop Mat Joubert is devastated after his wife, also working for the police, has been murdered, spending his time on alcohol and suicidal thoughts. After being back on the job, he is partnered with a new colleague and has to investigate the murders of several men, all shot with the same German weapon. While on another place of Cape Town, young female models are drugged, raped and murdered.


The 6 episode series is available via magical means.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Hmmm, a South African-German production premiering in Poland. How does this qualify to be in the British TV Shows thread?


----------



## BrettStah

TonyTheTiger said:


> Hmmm, a South African-German production premiering in Poland. How does this qualify to be in the British TV Shows thread?


They probably all talk funny, just like British people.


----------



## dswallow

TonyTheTiger said:


> Hmmm, a South African-German production premiering in Poland. How does this qualify to be in the British TV Shows thread?


Name aside, this really has become the defacto non-US TV show thread.


----------



## Hcour

Change thread title to "The Official These People Sure Do Talk Funny Thread". I'm currently watching "Thirteen", which is superb, but I can only understand about every third word the male detective utters.


----------



## Malcontent

dswallow said:


> Name aside, this really has become the defacto non-US TV show thread.


This was also my impression.


----------



## JohnB1000

Keep it British!!!!


----------



## BrettStah

You'll have to arrange for a referendum.


----------



## ayedee

Why do some of you continue to watch British Television Shows and yet complain that the people "Talk funny" or in which you can only understand every third word spoken by some of the actors? Even with these drawbacks you are still clearly watching these in preference to say shows produced in the US. The people in such shows never ever "Talk funny"and you can understand every word spoken.


----------



## BrettStah

I always watch with two other people, and we each track different words so that when the show ends, we can talk amongst ourselves to fill in the missing words.


----------



## JohnB1000

BrettStah said:


> You'll have to arrange for a referendum.


Good idea. Foreign shows out !!!!. Build a wall.


----------



## Hcour

ayedee said:


> Why do some of you continue to watch British Television Shows and yet complain that the people "Talk funny" or in which you can only understand every third word spoken by some of the actors? Even with these drawbacks you are still clearly watching these in preference to say shows produced in the US. The people in such shows never ever "Talk funny"and you can understand every word spoken.


Lighten up, Francis. It was a joke. Next time I'll use lots of smiley faces for folks such as yourself who can't grasp the obvious.


----------



## javabird

Hcour said:


> Change thread title to "The Official These People Sure Do Talk Funny Thread". I'm currently watching "Thirteen", which is superb, but I can only understand about every third word the male detective utters.


That's why I use CC


----------



## javabird

I don't mind seeing non-British shows here occasionally. I think I recall some Australian shows have been posted here too, but I'm too lazy to go back and search for the posts.


----------



## dswallow

As an interesting data point, amidst those series I have on my computer, and keeping in mind that it's less likely for me to collect a US series than those from other countries since the US series will be very accessible on broadcast or cable channels...

Australia: 32 shows
Canada: 19 shows
New Zealand: 5 shows
Other: 7 shows
United Kingdom: 128 shows
United States: 298 shows

It's highly unlikely this thread would be overrun with non-UK/non-US shows.


----------



## ayedee

Hcour said:


> Lighten up, Francis. It was a joke. Next time I'll use lots of smiley faces for folks such as yourself who can't grasp the obvious.


Who is Francis? I see no evidence in any of your posts of you having a sense of humor. There is plenty of evidence however that you are an ignoramus.:down:


----------



## ayedee

javabird said:


> I don't mind seeing non-British shows here occasionally. I think I recall some Australian shows have been posted here too, but I'm too lazy to go back and search for the posts.


I am enjoying the Australian shows more so than those from the UK. I have come to terms with the fact that people from other countries do not speak with an American accent. Astonishing as that may seem. Americans sound both funny and loud. I am used to that however, as I am one myself.


----------



## eddyj

TonyTheTiger said:


> Hmmm, a South African-German production premiering in Poland. How does this qualify to be in the British TV Shows thread?


All furriners are the same.


----------



## BrettStah

ayedee said:


> I am enjoying the Australian shows more so than those from the UK. I have come to terms with the fact that people from other countries do not speak with an American accent. Astonishing as that may seem. Americans sound both funny and loud. I am used to that however, as I am one myself.


Most folks have a sense of humor, but that's not a universal thing.


----------



## wtherrell

Furners. Captions. I enjoy the portrayal of the Brits being so snarky to each other. And, let's face it, they drive on the wrong side of the road. Talk funny? Youse guys been to NooYawk lately? Or Loosianna, or Bahston ? All of us talk funny to someone.


----------



## JohnB1000

But this is the "OFFICIAL BRITISH" TV show thread  I'm gonna go talk about Star Trek in the Star Wars threads now !!!


----------



## BrettStah

Mentally add "Commonwealth" after "British" and it's much more accurate of a subject line!


----------



## eddyj

BrettStah said:


> Mentally add "Commonwealth" after "British" and it's much more accurate of a subject line!


Just change the title to Furriner Shows.


----------



## Honora

wtherrell said:


> Furners. Captions. I enjoy the portrayal of the Brits being so snarky to each other. And, let's face it, they drive on the wrong side of the road. Talk funny? Youse guys been to NooYawk lately? Or Loosianna, or Bahston ? All of us talk funny to someone.


Many years ago a local channel in NYC spent a sampling British programing. I think it was before PBS starting importing. I really enjoyed that week.

One show was about breeding Shire Horses, which are like Clydesdales only bigger.

I don't remember where the farm was, but the people there had such a strong dialect that subtitles were supplied. This was a British show made for a British audience and it had subtitles for them!


----------



## pteronaut

BrettStah said:


> Mentally add "Commonwealth" after "British" and it's much more accurate of a subject line!


Change it to Empire, and we can talk about US shows too!


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Marcella'*


Has anybody else seen this? I thought it was pretty good but one thing made absolutely no sense to me:



Spoiler



Marcella goes to confront Grace Gibson, then somehow the step-brother kills Grace. Marcella, in a blackout, moves Grace's body. So when did Grace get killed? Where was Marcella at the time? The timeline makes no sense. Did I miss something?


----------



## Malcontent

I'm enjoying *'The Kettering Incident'*.

It's like a cross between 'Twin Peaks' and 'The X-Files'.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> I'm enjoying *'The Kettering Incident'*.
> 
> It's like a cross between 'Twin Peaks' and 'The X-Files'.


I'm waiting for the season to finish, then I'm going to marathon it.


----------



## Malcontent

Hcour said:


> I'm waiting for the season to finish, then I'm going to marathon it.


Yeah, this a show that will benefit from being binged.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'The Secret Agent'*
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a 3 episode series.
> 
> The first episode is available via magical means.


This 3 episode series was 4 episodes too long.


----------



## ayedee

dswallow said:


> This 3 episode series was 4 episodes too long.


But your were able to force yourself to watch every episode because you love British TV so much.


----------



## tiellv

After I finished watching _Line of Duty,_ I was looking around for something else to watch and came across _Scott and Bailey_ and loved that show :up:


----------



## dswallow

ayedee said:


> But your were able to force yourself to watch every episode because you love British TV so much.


I didn't know, at the time, that it was only 3 episodes, and thought maybe it'd get better. Plus by the third episode, it was mostly just on in the background while I was doing stuff on the computer as it very clearly wasn't particularly interesting enough to pay attention to. So I came here to share how absolutely awful I found it, in case anyone might actually benefit by not losing those ~3 hours of ones life watching it.

You should however feel free to watch it. Maybe twice.


----------



## EWiser

Love Scott and Bailey. Noticed today that Criminal Justice the BBC series that the HBO series the Night of is on Hulu for those interested. Just like Scott and Bailey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hcour

EWiser said:


> Noticed today that Criminal Justice the BBC series that the HBO series the Night of is on Hulu for those interested.


Have you by chance seen both? If so, which do you think is better? I'm not sure which one to watch. I've usually found the original is better in such cases but certainly not always and I have been reading raves about The Night Of.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Hey, the British version has Pete Postlethwaite (Mike drop)!


----------



## EWiser

Waiting to watch Criminal Justice after the Night of ends. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmund

Silk seasons 1-3 are now on HULU. You can purchase individual episodes of season 3 on Amazon Instant. Seasons 1 & 2 can be purchase by the season.


----------



## Hcour

Watched the first ep of Scott and Bailey, didn't really grab me. It was certainly well-done and well-acted, but for me the success of these kinds of shows ultimately hinges on the crime investigation and it just wasn't that interesting. Some shows take a while to get rolling so I may give it a few more eps to see if it grabs me.


----------



## Hcour

Currently two eps into Banished, created and written by Jimmy McGovern, who also did The Lakes and Cracker. Excellent so far. The acting is superb, I recognize almost the entire cast from other Brit shows/movies. Highly recommended.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hopefully not considered a spoiler but Banished was cancelled.


----------



## Hcour

Gak! That sucks. The more I watched it the more I liked it.

Edit: Just finished the series this morning. The last episode was incredible. This is one of the best shows I've seen in a while. It shouldn't have been cancelled, it should have been put up for all kinds of awards instead.

That said, it doesn't end with a cliffhanger or anything like that. There are satisfying resolutions to the various story threads that run through the season.


----------



## ADG

Series 4 of A Place To Call Home begins September 11.


----------



## ayedee

JohnB1000 said:


> Hopefully not considered a spoiler but Banished was cancelled.


It was obvious that it would be cancelled with a name like "Banished"


----------



## ADG

This was once a unique, great thread. Interesting British shows were "introduced" to a lot of us and we knew that a new post in this thread meant the likelihood of something interesting to watch or a comment or two about the quality of some British shows. But now the thread is pretty much like every other thread and new posts can be pretty much anything - but rarely introduce us to new shows (or at least much less frequently if not "rarely"). 

I guess after 28 pages that's to be expected. I'm just wondering if a new thread on the same topic - but "limited" (to whatever extent possible) to the introduction and brief discussion of new & returning British shows (including Australian, of course) might be in order.

Please understand this is not intended to be a complaint or criticism, just an observation and suggestion. I was introduced to some great shows through the first few pages of this thread. And while many shows have already been discussed, I'm sure there are and will be many more that have not received much, if any, attention from us on this site.

What do you think - time for a "refresh" of the thread or am I alone in my opinion .


----------



## EWiser

Hcour said:


> Watched the first ep of Scott and Bailey, didn't really grab me. It was certainly well-done and well-acted, but for me the success of these kinds of shows ultimately hinges on the crime investigation and it just wasn't that interesting. Some shows take a while to get rolling so I may give it a few more eps to see if it grabs me.


Well they do a bunch of different crimes in the series. And the dramatic play with Scott and Bailey is great. Hold on to the end of season one if you want a good case. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrettStah

I don't find the volume of posts in this thread to be hard to keep up with, and therefore don't think a new thread is needed, but if others want a new thread please post a link to it here, so I can subscribe to it.


----------



## Robin

ADG said:


> I'm just wondering if a new thread on the same topic - but "limited" (to whatever extent possible) to the introduction and brief discussion of new & returning British shows (including Australian, of course) might be in order.


Best of luck with that.


----------



## ADG

Robin said:


> Best of luck with that.


Well, yeah - okay


----------



## dswallow

ADG said:


> This was once a unique, great thread. Interesting British shows were "introduced" to a lot of us and we knew that a new post in this thread meant the likelihood of something interesting to watch or a comment or two about the quality of some British shows. But now the thread is pretty much like every other thread and new posts can be pretty much anything - but rarely introduce us to new shows (or at least much less frequently if not "rarely").
> 
> I guess after 28 pages that's to be expected. I'm just wondering if a new thread on the same topic - but "limited" (to whatever extent possible) to the introduction and brief discussion of new & returning British shows (including Australian, of course) might be in order.
> 
> Please understand this is not intended to be a complaint or criticism, just an observation and suggestion. I was introduced to some great shows through the first few pages of this thread. And while many shows have already been discussed, I'm sure there are and will be many more that have not received much, if any, attention from us on this site.
> 
> What do you think - time for a "refresh" of the thread or am I alone in my opinion .


I've had opportunity to think about options for this in the past. One I'd like to actually do is to post here with a short description/trailer of a show, and link to a specific, newly created thread to discuss the show. But this forum has previously been unfriendly to the idea of threads about specific non-US-"airings" or availability of shows, so I personally never attempted that approach or bothered to inquire further. Perhaps now as streaming has destroyed many barriers to these shows, including a barrier of "legitimate" access to them, that might be a possible approach.

It would also be helpful if the form software itself offered this sort of format for a given thread, but even getting a modern version of the current software seems difficult, let alone something that could support so specific and special-purpose a feature.

One thing you (or someone) can do is simply to start such a thread, clearly noting the intent in the initial post and in the title of the thread, in a fashion that is professional, and then make sure anything posted here of a new show is reposted there, or prod the poster of it here to also do so there -- in essence, make sure the thread is current and useful for the purpose you want to have it, and often these things will simply take on a life of their own and people will comply and, when they don't someone will take up the slack themselves. The other aspect is someone needs to ensure that discussion posts made in that thread are quickly reported for removal (in other words, make sure it does not devolve into discussions and step up often to clarify the purpose when it does).

If done well, it could become a sticky thread for the forum; and/or could be a lead-in for a subforum containing threads it might point to for further discussion on the show.


----------



## Hcour

I think this thread is fine, I've learned about so many great shows here. Yeah, it occasionally goes OT but so does every other thread in the known universe.


----------



## JohnB1000

As the "owner" of this thread  I say get rid of the Australian rubbish. BRITISH TV all the way.

Otherwise it's fine. I think a sub forum for TV from other countries would be great though.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Yeah, ban all non-British shows and anything starring Gillian Anderson.


----------



## ayedee

JohnB1000 said:


> As the "owner" of this thread  I say get rid of the Australian rubbish. BRITISH TV all the way.
> 
> Otherwise it's fine. I think a sub forum for TV from other countries would be great though.


I agree that British and Australian TV should have Their own threads. Australian TV is so much better these days than British TV, that it is in a class of it's own.


----------



## JohnB1000

ayedee said:


> I agree that British and Australian TV should have Their own threads. Australian TV is so much better these days than British TV, that it is in a class of it's own.


How wrong you are !!! But I'd be happy if you had a thread for those convict shows.


----------



## ADG

Hcour said:


> I think this thread is fine, I've learned about so many great shows here. Yeah, it occasionally goes OT but so does every other thread in the known universe.





JohnB1000 said:


> As the "owner" of this thread  I say get rid of the Australian rubbish. BRITISH TV all the way.
> 
> Otherwise it's fine. I think a sub forum for TV from other countries would be great though.





TonyTheTiger said:


> Yeah, ban all non-British shows and anything starring Gillian Anderson.





ayedee said:


> I agree that British and Australian TV should have Their own threads. Australian TV is so much better these days than British TV, that it is in a class of it's own.





JohnB1000 said:


> How wrong you are !!! But I'd be happy if you had a thread for those convict shows.


See - THIS is why I think we need a new thread. And BTW, unless I'm mistaken there are no thread "owners", only thread starters


----------



## BrettStah

ADG said:


> See - THIS is why I think we need a new thread. And BTW, unless I'm mistaken there are no thread "owners", only thread starters


That is correct, but some people do think they are the thread police.


----------



## JohnB1000

And a lot more people have no sense of humor.


----------



## dswallow

JohnB1000 said:


> And a lot more people have no sense of humor.


Or are perhaps unable to properly identify it when they are exposed to it.


----------



## Malcontent

Season 7 of *'The Great British Bake Off'* has started in the U.K. The first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## osu1991

New season of Great British Menu starts next Monday if any enjoy it. Its been one of my favorites to watch.


----------



## JohnB1000

dswallow said:


> Or are perhaps unable to properly identify it when they are exposed to it.


Hence the need to watch more BRITISH tv.


----------



## JohnB1000

Watched The Watchman. It was pretty original and pretty good.


----------



## lynncosbm

I've been enjoying over the past few years watching many great shows on BBC iPlayer but now unfortunately it looks like BBC is turning off the spigot for us non British viewers. As of September 1 it will be for licence holders only. I would gladly pay the licence if it was possible but it looks like you will have to be physically in the licence location to be able to watch. Very disappointed, guess I may have to rely on the magical means in the future, but it's just not as convenient. BBC really needs to start a subscription service, don't understand why they haven't.


----------



## ayedee

Which of you are even British. Are any of you experts on British TV and British humour from the UK?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

<--- Stands up and waves!


----------



## ADG

sigh


----------



## lynncosbm

I'm British but don't live in the UK.


----------



## BrettStah

I lived in the UK for a total of 14 days (two vacations), and I didn't need a translator either.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

ADG said:


> sigh


Huh??



lynncosbm said:


> I'm British but don't live in the UK.


Nor do I, and haven't done since 1998! Still keep in touch with stuff though!



BrettStah said:


> I lived in the UK for a total of 14 days (two vacations), and I didn't need a translator either.


Not sure 'lived' applies to 14 days over two vacations!


----------



## BrettStah

I need to consider using the sarcasm font.


----------



## Hcour

I'm not British but I do like to call my car trunk "the boot".


----------



## ADG

TonyTheTiger said:


> Huh??


Just an expression of my ongoing disappointment in the direction this once great thread has taken, that's all


----------



## TonyTheTiger

BrettStah said:


> I need to consider using the sarcasm font.


Me too, for my replies!



ADG said:


> Just an expression of my ongoing disappointment in the direction this once great thread has taken, that's all


It can (and will) be great again! It was just unfortunate that you sighed at an inappropriate time in the flow of the thread.


----------



## 7thton

Has anyone in this thread mentioned River yet?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_(TV_series)

It's on Netflix.

I quite liked the first episode.

It is a BBC/Netflix coproduction.


----------



## javabird

7thton said:


> Has anyone in this thread mentioned River yet?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_(TV_series)
> 
> It's on Netflix.
> 
> I quite liked the first episode.
> 
> It is a BBC/Netflix coproduction.


Link does not work


----------



## ADG

Yes it does, but it's not the correct link. This one is: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_(TV_series)


----------



## dswallow

javabird said:


> Link does not work


The closing parenthesis didn't make it into the URL from vBulletin's parse; it needs manual adjustment.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_(TV_series)


----------



## EWiser

Victoria on iTV started Saturday night. Just finished watching first episode. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hcour

Watched The Kettering Incident this wknd. This damn well better be a series with at least a second season because if it's just a mini-series (which is what I thought at first) they sure left a lot of unanswered questions.


----------



## Malcontent

*'DCI Banks'*

A new season has started in the U.K.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## JohnB1000

Good to see Banks back, there hasn't been much appealing TV over the summer.


----------



## pgogborn

lynncosbm said:


> I've been enjoying over the past few years watching many great shows on BBC iPlayer but now unfortunately it looks like BBC is turning off the spigot for us non British viewers. As of September 1 it will be for licence holders only. I would gladly pay the licence if it was possible but it looks like you will have to be physically in the licence location to be able to watch. Very disappointed, guess I may have to rely on the magical means in the future, but it's just not as convenient. BBC really needs to start a subscription service, don't understand why they haven't.


September 1 is here, it is a honour system, you click a box to say you have a TV licence.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Without scrolling back through the whole thread, there are two 'new' comedies available through magic means.

'*Porridge*' is based on the '70s show starring the one and only Ronnie Barker, a habitual criminal sentenced to five years. This time it's his grandson who's imprisoned for cyber fraud.

I really didn't expect to like it, but it's not bad.

'*Are You Being Served*', which many here will know from its constant reruns on OBS. This is a direct remake with new actors playing the old characters. They even try to make them look like their original counterparts with one new character, a MR Conway replacing Mr Lucas. The new character is, I guess, an attempt to introduce a black employee (the original show was all white!).

I totally dislike this as it doesn't make any attempt at being original. The old-fashioned department store doesn't exist for most people any more.

ETA: It's supposed to be set in the late '80s. Why? Why? Why?


----------



## dswallow

Season 2 of The Code, an Australian series starring Ashley Zuckerman, has started airing and is available via magical means.


----------



## lynncosbm

pgogborn said:


> September 1 is here, it is a honour system, you click a box to say you have a TV licence.


So far it's still working for me thankfully, I didn't even have to click a box!


----------



## Bob Coxner

Malcontent said:


> Season 7 of *'The Great British Bake Off'* has started in the U.K. The first episode is available via magical means.


YouTube is magical?


----------



## Bob Coxner

7thton said:


> Has anyone in this thread mentioned River yet?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_(TV_series)
> 
> It's on Netflix.
> 
> I quite liked the first episode.
> 
> It is a BBC/Netflix coproduction.


River's fantastic. Think Inspector Morse crossed with Wallander but with more than a touch of schizophrenia.


----------



## BrettStah

Bob Coxner said:


> YouTube is magical?


I vote yes.


----------



## Malcontent

Bob Coxner said:


> YouTube is magical?


I don't believe I've ever said such a thing. I was referring to usenet, bittorrent, ect.


----------



## ayedee

Bob Coxner said:


> River's fantastic. Think Inspector Morse crossed with Wallander but with more than a touch of schizophrenia.


Saw it several months ago by magical means. I will watch any show that features Nicola Walker. I found it fascinating.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Smalltown'*



> Created and directed by Gerard Barrett, who was also behind Glassland and Pilgrim Hill, Smalltown tells the story of Conor (played by Charlie Kelly), a twenty something, who is forced to leave his small town in rural Ireland and emigrate to London for a better life.
> Years later he returns home, expecting things to be the same, but a lot has changed.
> 
> Its a dreaded call from home, informing him that his mother is ill that forces Conor to face his past and return to the sleepy village he is from. His father Tom (played by Pat Shortt) and younger brother Timmy (played by Stephen O Leary) are struggling to come to terms with their mother Mary's ailing health.
> 
> With so much left unsaid between Conor and his family and the friends and ex-girlfriend he left behind, he must battle with his emotions to answer the question many of his generation ask themselves: where do I belong, home or away?







It's described as a mini-series. The first episode has aired in the U.K.and is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Cars That Made Britain Great'*



> Rufus Hound chronicles Great Britains motoring history and celebrates the classic cars of yesteryear, from the Aston Martin DB5 to the Mini. In the first edition, the search is on for the quintessential flashy British car, with Vicki Butler-Henderson making the case for the Austin Healey 3000. Meanwhile, Shane Lynch tries to make a Rolls Royce drift, and a racing driver puts an MGB through its paces at Snetterton Race Circuit.


Episode 1 has aired.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Poldark'*

Season 2 has started in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.

It will start airing on PBS on September 25, 2016.


----------



## Malcontent

'Hooten and the Lady'



> This adrenaline filled, eight-part drama event follows the adventures of the hugely charismatic, roguish American adventurer Hooten (Michael Landes) and his fantastically feisty partner in crime, Lady Alexandra (Ophelia Lovibond) as they travel the world, from the Vatican to The Himalayas, the Amazon to Egypt, in their quest to save the world's lost treasures.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## JohnB1000

Red Dwarf is back in the UK. Reviews are in but not sure if it's actually aired yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> 'Hooten and the Lady'


Wait a minute. The English chick is played by an English chick? The American dude is played by an American dude?

WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO?!?


----------



## Malcontent

*'National Treasure'*



> Jack Thorne's compelling and timely new four part serial drama, "National Treasure", examines accusations of sexual misconduct against a fictional public figure and explores their impact on the accused and those most closely associated with him as he is brought to trial.
> 
> Paul Finchley is one half of a much loved comedy double act  a cherished household name with a career that spans several decades. He's not quite as successful as he once was, but nevertheless he's frequently recognised on the street, affectionately called upon by taxi drivers to repeat his famous catchphrase and is a familiar face in the TV schedules. He's a bona fide national treasure.
> 
> Then he receives a knock at his door. Faced with an accusation of rape from the 1970s, the life of this adored old man begins to unravel.......


Stars Robbie Coltrane.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Paranoid'*



> A conspiracy thriller, "Paranoid", tells the story of a female GP who is murdered in a rural children's playground with an abundance of eyewitnesses. A group of detectives embark on what seems to be a straightforward murder investigation, but as they delve deeper into the case they are quickly drawn into the twists and turns of an ever-darkening mystery, which takes them unexpectedly across Europe.





> Paranoid stars Indira Varma (Game Of Thrones, New Blood), Robert Glenister (The Musketeers, Law & Order UK), Neil Stuke (Suspects, Doctor Foster), Lesley Sharp (Scott & Bailey) and Kevin Doyle (Downton Abbey).


The first episode has aired. It will be on Netflix sometime this year.

Trailer:


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'National Treasure'*
> 
> Stars Robbie Coltrane.


Robbie Coltrane, oh yeah. I'll definitely be marathoning this one when it's done.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Fall'*

The first episode of season 3 is available via magical means. The season officially starts September 29, 2016.

It looks like it will also air on Netflix on October 29, 2016.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Hcour said:


> Robbie Coltrane, oh yeah. I'll definitely be marathoning this one when it's done.


After all these years I still think Cracker is one of the best dramas ever. Look in the dictionary under "anti-hero" and you'll see a picture of Coltrane on Cracker.


----------



## loubob57

Malcontent said:


> *'The Fall'*
> 
> The first episode of season 3 is available via magical means. The season officially starts September 29, 2016.
> 
> It looks like it will also air on Netflix on October 29, 2016.


Yay! I can't wait to see how they get out of the mess at the end of season 2. 

But I guess I will wait another month since I don't use magic.


----------



## eddyj

I might have to rewatch the end of Season 2, I don't remember much about it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Level'*



> Bold new six part drama The Level stars Karla Crome, Philip Glenister, Laura Haddock, Noel Clarke, Robert James Collier, Lindsey Coulson, Gary Lewis, Jo Absolom, Amanda Burton and Ruth Madeley.
> 
> Detective Sergeant Nancy Devlin (Karla Crome) has a secret double life. Her exemplary police career masks a covert attachment to shady businessman and drugs trafficker, Frank Le Saux (Philip Glenister). Inextricably linked to Frank from childhood as the father of her best friend, Hayley (Laura Haddock) and the father figure she herself craved.
> 
> Nancy has been playing a dangerous game to ensure that Frank always remains off the police radar.
> 
> Nancy soon finds herself at the centre of an investigation which puts her at risk of exposure and sees her stalked by a killer intent on destroying her. Nancys complicated love life and relationships with colleagues creates further tension as she doesnt know who she can trust..literally with her life.


The first episode has aired and available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hyde & Seek'* - Australian



> When his best mate is killed in a seemingly random attack, Detective Gary Hyde (Matt Nable) vows to bring the killers to justice. Together with his new partner Claire McKenzie (Emma Hamilton), Gary uncovers a criminal underbelly that will threaten his life, endanger his young family and cause him to question everything he believes in. In a world where crime has no borders and everyone has something to hide, Gary and Claire might catch the criminals but will they lose their loved ones in the process?


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

What is it with the Aussie [email protected] invading the BRITISH TV show thread?


----------



## JohnB1000

Exactly but if you point it out you're a thread nazi.


----------



## ADG

There are some great Australian shows and there are only two or three folks in this 30 page thread who seem to mind their inclusion among British shows. Personally, I have more of an issue with the arguments about whether or not they should be in this thread than their inclusion in the first place


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, just mentally add in the word commonwealth to the subject line.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

So I should go into the iOS thread with questions about my Android phone? They're both OSes, right?

I've spent the last almost 19 years being asked 'Are you from Australia?', which is literally the other side of the world from the UK, so why, when I want information about shows that originate from the same place I do, should I have to see stuff about things that are foreign to me as UK TV is to an American?

And if you have an issue with it being brought up, tough!


----------



## ayedee

ADG said:


> There are some great Australian shows and there are only two or three folks in this 30 page thread who seem to mind their inclusion among British shows. Personally, I have more of an issue with the arguments about whether or not they should be in this thread than their inclusion in the first place


Well said, and also there are not that many new British shows so the inclusion of Australian shows which are just as good is welcome. I watch most of the Australian shows I learn about on here.


----------



## dswallow

I do wish one could just hide posts from particular people within a particular thread. I don't like the idea of shutting off someone completely, but sometimes it'd work well on a per-thread basis like this place.


----------



## ADG

TonyTheTiger said:


> So I should go into the iOS thread with questions about my Android phone? They're both OSes, right?
> 
> I've spent the last almost 19 years being asked 'Are you from Australia?', which is literally the other side of the world from the UK, so why, when I want information about shows that originate from the same place I do, should I have to see stuff about things that are foreign to me as UK TV is to an American?
> 
> And if you have an issue with it being brought up, tough!


You're a class act.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

ADG said:


> You're a class act.


I sure am. What's your excuse?


----------



## ayedee

TonyTheTiger said:


> So I should go into the iOS thread with questions about my Android phone? They're both OSes, right?
> 
> I've spent the last almost 19 years being asked 'Are you from Australia?', which is literally the other side of the world from the UK, so why, when I want information about shows that originate from the same place I do, should I have to see stuff about things that are foreign to me as UK TV is to an American?
> 
> And if you have an issue with it being brought up, tough!


Tony, do you not live in the UK, perhaps in the US? I never get asked if I am an Australian, and would not care if I was.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I live in Georgia where there are far fewer Brits than there are in Florida!

I just don't understand the need to lump everything that is not American under the same banner. Why not include South Africa, Canada and even New Zealand as well? How about any other country that speaks English?

I have much better things to do than argue on an internet forum and it seems that some have nothing else other than pick fights, so I'll bow out. I guess some people don't want their lack of knowledge of the world pointed out!


----------



## whoknows55

Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency is premiering on BBC October 22nd. I liked the books and I'm curious how it'll convert to TV.



Which is odd considering that the first book was related to derived from a Doctor Who script.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Deep Water'*

Mini-Series



> Detectives Tori Lustigman and Nick Manning are assigned a brutal murder case in Bondi, where they begin to uncover mounting evidence to suggest the killing is connected to a spate of unexplained deaths, "suicides" and disappearances throughout the 80s and 90s. Haunted by the disappearance of her teenage brother, Tori's fascination with the case soon turns to fixation. When more ritualistic murders occur with the same bizarre signature, Tori and Nick will need to put their relationships, their careers and their lives on the line to finally reveal the truth.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## BrettStah

I'd put New Zealand series here too. That's basically Australia anyway. South Africa shows as well - is a straight shot right across the Indian Ocean between them and Australia. 

Canada is a toughie - basically they're the polite Americans to the north and most don't have too strange of an accent - they don't get confused with English, Scottish, Irish, Australians, etc.


----------



## dswallow

TonyTheTiger said:


> Why not include South Africa, Canada and even New Zealand as well? How about any other country that speaks English?


We do and have. We've also included series from non-English-speaking countries.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10942767
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10606508
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10574971
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10427418

And there's others, but my intent isn't to index the non-UK shows.

I did, however, come to an easy conclusion based on the searches I made that the noise from these arguments far outnumbers the conversations and announcements surrounding the actual shows.


----------



## ADG

dswallow said:


> We do and have. We've also included series from non-English-speaking countries.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10942767
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10606508
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10574971
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10427418
> 
> And there's others, but my intent isn't to index the non-UK shows.
> 
> I did, however, come to an easy conclusion based on the searches I made that the noise from these arguments far outnumbers the conversations and announcements surrounding the actual shows.


more's the pity


----------



## JohnB1000

As a person who watches most British TV shows I started this thread to be able to find out what was on. Malcontent has been a great source. There was never an intention to have shows from other countries.


----------



## BrettStah

JohnB1000 said:


> As a person who watches most British TV shows I started this thread to be able to find out what was on. Malcontent has been a great source. There was never an intention to have shows from other countries.


Malcontent has indeed been awesome in this thread, including the non-British shows that were posted.


----------



## dswallow

Perhaps Malcontent would prefer to post everything he posts in a new thread that is free from such controversies and abandon this thread to those, if anyone, who want to post a limited subset of the show information he and others have heretofore posted here.


----------



## BrettStah

That's fine with me - someone please link to the new thread here though!


----------



## Hcour

This thread wouldn't be half as good w/o Malc. He can post the occasional weather report if he wants to as far as I'm concerned.

Granted, I am not the thread OP. But, really, I don't get it. What's the harm if an Aussie show pops up now and then? I think it's silly to start an entirely different thread, then we have to check two threads for foreign shows. Why not just keep it simple?

Or have we already been through all this? I forget...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Zapped!'*



> Brian Weaver, an online data marketing assistant (even he doesn't know what that is) finds himself abruptly transported to a parallel world. Fortunately, there's a pub. There he meets the owner, Herman (a former warrior) plus a handful of regulars: Barbara (a hopeless soothsayer), Steg (an armchair revolutionary) and Howell (a brain-fried Wizard). Brian is desperate to get home, and his new acquaintances are no help at all. Instead he finds himself being sucked into a world he doesn't understand, full of psychopathic Fairies, Shell Men, seductive Demi-Fins, vicious Throcks and the frighteningly unpredictable side-effects of Howell's magical powers. It's even worse than being an online data marketing assistant.


The first episode is available via magic.

I couldn't find a trailer for this show. It's on the 'Dave' channel.

http://dave.uktv.co.uk/shows/zapped-1/


----------



## innocentfreak

There a thread for shows from anywhere. Malcontent feel free to post there.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=544110


----------



## JohnB1000

The Missing season 2 started today.


----------



## NJChris

whoknows55 said:


> Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency is premiering on BBC October 22nd. I liked the books and I'm curious how it'll convert to TV.
> 
> Which is odd considering that the first book was related to derived from a Doctor Who script.


Saw the first episode at a BBC America panel at NYC Comic Con. I loved it. I didn't read the books but I really liked it. Can't wait for more.


----------



## BrettStah

Malcontent said:


> .


Wrong thread!


----------



## Malcontent

Doh!! 

Deleted my post and moved it to the correct thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

Managed to watch the first two of the new Red Dwarf episodes. Very enjoyable.


----------



## SnakeEyes

new red dwarf? who is airing it and is there a us broadcaster lined up?


----------



## JohnB1000

It's on Dave channel in the UK (as was the last season). It's surprisingly good.


----------



## JohnB1000

Can't remember if it was mentioned but just finished One Of Us, 4 hour long episodes mini series about two families caught up in a murder.

Pretty good. Watched all four on a plane ride. Lots of recognizable faces.


----------



## JohnB1000

The Young Pope started up in the UK.

I just started watching a recent show called. Paranoid.

Graham Norton returned a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## phox_mulder

JohnB1000 said:


> Graham Norton returned a couple of weeks ago.


I don't know why, but I really enjoy Graham Norton.
Almost every episode finds me thinking I have no idea who any of these guests are, why am I watching this?

I keep forgetting the new series started, and to go "acquire" it.

phox


----------



## JohnB1000

I know most of the guests but often don't expect much from a particular group but frequently surprised. I can never understand why some, like Danny Debit, only come out for a few minutes.


----------



## JohnB1000

Class. A youth focused Doctor Who spinoff, started today.


----------



## trainman

JohnB1000 said:


> Class. A youth focused Doctor Who spinoff, started today.


For people who are only casually interested (not enough to bother with magical means): this is set to run on BBC America in spring 2017.


----------



## NJChris

trainman said:


> For people who are only casually interested (not enough to bother with magical means): this is set to run on BBC America in spring 2017.


So it's airing now across the pond, but here in 2017?


----------



## osu1991

NJChris said:


> So it's airing now across the pond, but here in 2017?


yes


----------



## NJChris

osu1991 said:


> yes


I'll have to find it then.... saw the cast at comic con... They all seemed to really get along. Hope that translates as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The tone of the show surprised me. I was expecting Sarah Jane Adventures, and got Torchwood.

Not that there's anything wrong with that! Just unexpected, for me anyway.


----------



## Hcour

"The Durrells in Corfu" is currently airing on Masterpiece. Haven't seen it yet but it stars the remarkable Keeley Hawes so I'll fer shure be giving it a view.


----------



## robojerk

I think Humans season 2 starts soon.


----------



## rhuntington3

robojerk said:


> I think Humans season 2 starts soon.


Excellent!


----------



## JohnB1000

Finished all the Red Dwarf episodes. Sure, they are not classic RD, but they were pretty good. Much better than some of the other later seasons.

Started watching Class, I wasn't planning to watch it but thought I'd give it a try. Pretty solid first episode.


----------



## innocentfreak

JohnB1000 said:


> Pretty unpleasant move to arbitrarily start a New shows thread. The British shows thread has worked pretty well for years and rather than start one for other countries you pretty proactively hijacked the original one.
> 
> Good job :handok:


I only split it out since I was tired of people complaining about it in this thread. Now people are free to post UK trailers here and post any show trailers they want in the other thread. I don't see the problem. I also don't see how it was arbitrary considering it kept coming up and up every time a show from somewhere other than the UK was posted. I also don't see the point in starting a thread for every country when you can have a single thread that covers everywhere. If you notice the other thread isn't really being used for discussion so I don't see the problem. You can still talk UK shows here.


----------



## Hcour

A thread for every country?! God forbid!

"The Official Uruguay TV Shows Thread". Yeaaah, I'm just not seeing it...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> I only split it out since I was tired of people complaining about it in this thread. Now people are free to post UK trailers here and post any show trailers they want in the other thread. I don't see the problem. I also don't see how it was arbitrary considering it kept coming up and up every time a show from somewhere other than the UK was posted. I also don't see the point in starting a thread for every country when you can have a single thread that covers everywhere. If you notice the other thread isn't really being used for discussion so I don't see the problem. You can still talk UK shows here.


I'd say it's a classic example of "be careful what you ask for"...


----------



## ADG

innocentfreak said:


> I only split it out since I was tired of people complaining about it in this thread. Now people are free to post UK trailers here and post any show trailers they want in the other thread. I don't see the problem. I also don't see how it was arbitrary considering it kept coming up and up every time a show from somewhere other than the UK was posted. I also don't see the point in starting a thread for every country when you can have a single thread that covers everywhere. If you notice the other thread isn't really being used for discussion so I don't see the problem. You can still talk UK shows here.


It was time for a new thread. This one was great at one point but has deteriorated into petty arguments and is now less about posting new shows than arguing about what should or should not be posted. The new thread is, in my opinion, an excellent idea. Thanks for starting it


----------



## JohnB1000

Class is a great show, not what I was expecting at all. I really enjoyed the first three episodes. A reviewer said it is very much a Buffy homage and that's spot on.


----------



## JohnB1000

Since when is posting a PM in a thread oK?


----------



## JohnB1000

Dark Angel from ITV

_First in a chilling two-part drama based on the extraordinary true story of Victorian poisoner Mary Ann Cotton. In Seaham, County Durham in 1857, 24-year-old Mary Ann returns home four years after eloping to Cornwall with Billy Mowbray, and Mary's mother Margaret and kindly stepfather George Stott welcome them back with open arms. It soon transpires that Mary Ann has lost four babies in as many years, prompting the young couple to come back home and make a fresh start with their one surviving baby girl, Margaret Jane. Determined to make Billy do right by his stepdaughter, George persuades him to take out life insurance, and Mary Ann soon reveals that she is pregnant again. The child is born and christened Isabella, but Margaret Jane soon meets the same fate as her elder siblings. Becoming increasingly suspicious of her own daughter, could Margaret and the rest of her family be in danger?_


----------



## BrettStah

innocentfreak said:


> I only split it out since I was tired of people complaining about it in this thread. Now people are free to post UK trailers here and post any show trailers they want in the other thread. I don't see the problem. I also don't see how it was arbitrary considering it kept coming up and up every time a show from somewhere other than the UK was posted. I also don't see the point in starting a thread for every country when you can have a single thread that covers everywhere. If you notice the other thread isn't really being used for discussion so I don't see the problem. You can still talk UK shows here.


Wow, too funny! First he whines incessantly about non-British shows being posted here, and then he whines to you in a PM about starting the new thread?


----------



## ADG

Just finished season 3 of The Fall. What a disappointment!!! The first two series were great and I was really looking forward to this, the final season - but it was mostly 6 episodes of low key talking. And the ending was just awful.


----------



## JohnB1000

I read a headline saying something like that and as a binger it always troubles me, I kind of want to watch but there are so many other good things on m list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It was definitely a very different show this season, and not (to my mind) in a good way.


----------



## ayedee

ADG said:


> Just finished season 3 of The Fall. What a disappointment!!! The first two series were great and I was really looking forward to this, the final season - but it was mostly 6 episodes of low key talking. And the ending was just awful.


How could the final series and the ending have been any different or better?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ayedee said:


> How could the final series and the ending have been any different or better?


It could have been about the police trying to capture a killer, as in the first two seasons. Instead of five 1/2 episodes of


Spoiler



the police trying to decide if a killer really lost his memory.


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow, I had thought that the Ripper Street season that just finished in the UK was the one that showed earlier in the year. Turns out not, it's all new episodes leading to the series finale. So I have that to watch now


----------



## ayedee

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It could have been about the police trying to capture a killer, as in the first two seasons. Instead of five 1/2 episodes of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the police trying to decide if a killer really lost his memory.


They had already captured their killer. Do you think that he should have escaped so that they could continue to hunt him down? Maybe he could have been sheltered by the Nurse he got very close to, or even abducted Gillian Anderson.


----------



## ayedee

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow, I had thought that the Ripper Street season that just finished in the UK was the one that showed earlier in the year. Turns out not, it's all new episodes leading to the series finale. So I have that to watch now


Thanks for the heads up. Ripper St is my favourite show.


----------



## JohnB1000

Planet Earth 2 started tonight.

Another outstanding episode of Class yesterday.


----------



## JohnB1000

Season 8 of Moving On just started. I've never focused on watching it but I've liked the episodes I've seen.


----------



## JohnB1000

New show: Close To The Enemy

_It is the end of the Second World War and Lotte and her father Dieter, a recently captured German scientist, arrive in England. Captain Callum Ferguson, an intelligence officer, is assigned the task of courting Dieter into working with the British RAF to develop the jet engine. With the emerging Cold War, it is crucial for British national security that cutting-edge technology is made available to the armed forces as quickly as possible.

Meanwhile, Kathy Griffiths from the War Crimes Unit is looking to bring war criminals who escaped prosecution to justice. As Lotte navigates the strange corridors of the bomb-damaged London hotel where they are staying under the British government's watchful eye, Callum must win over the trust of her father._


----------



## JohnB1000

I've just finished The Missing Season 2 (binged) and Class (Weekly). Two fantastic shows. The only issue is something I read, and both of them have it, they have relentless plot and developments and rarely pause. Class is targeted at younger people and packed more into a single episode than other shows would a whole season. However the subjects and content were pretty grown up and clever.


----------



## Hcour

I thought season one of The Missing was amazing, especially James Nesbitt. Didn't realize there would be another season.


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> I've just finished The Missing Season 2 (binged) and Class (Weekly). Two fantastic shows. The only issue is something I read, and both of them have it, they have relentless plot and developments and rarely pause. Class is targeted at younger people and packed more into a single episode than other shows would a whole season. However the subjects and content were pretty grown up and clever.


I just finished The Missing Season 2 also. I enjoyed it a lot, I think on the whole I actually liked it better than the first season.


----------



## JohnB1000

Enjoyed Jonathan Creek today. Much better than the last run.

Been enjoying watching Michael McIntyre's show. I like the bit where he takes a celebs phone and sends a dubious text to everyone in their address book. Also the accidental star section.


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> Been enjoying watching Michael McIntyre's show. I like the bit where he takes a celebs phone and sends a dubious text to everyone in their address book. Also the accidental star section.


I've watched a few of those also and agree those are the best bits. ;^)


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Nice Bruce Springsteen documentary just finished on Channel 4 in the UK. No idea if we'll get it even by 'magical means', but I hope so. It's linked to his autobiography that was released earlier this year.


----------



## JohnB1000

It's on the TV Chaos site now.


----------



## wprager

I thought S3 of The Fall was excellent. No, it did not end how you would have expected, being raised on Hollywood. Yes, the questions on whether he remembered or not were not settled. I thought it was intentional because in real life we rarely find out the whats our whys.


----------



## EWiser

Watched last nights premier of The Halcyon
The Halcyon - Watch episodes

Enjoyed it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoknows55

Nothing new but I've been binging 8 out of 10 cats does Countdown. I like it so much I can ignore Jimmy Carr's laugh.


----------



## osu1991

Jamie and Jimmys Friday Night Feast started a new season. Got hooked on it last year. Nice distraction to watch.


----------



## JohnB1000

Endeavor returned today. Every time it comes back I surprised because it always feels like the show wrapped up. They ran it against Sherlock though so that can't be great


----------



## EWiser

Unforgotten returned last Thursday. Look forward to the new season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoBelle0

JohnB1000 said:


> Enjoyed Jonathan Creek today. Much better than the last run.
> 
> Been enjoying watching Michael McIntyre's show. I like the bit where he takes a celebs phone and sends a dubious text to everyone in their address book. Also the accidental star section.


New Jonathan Creek? Sweet! I don't see it yet on Acorn or any of my other easy options... will give a search. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JohnB1000

Ironically I had forgotten Unforgotten, I looked it up and really enjoyed it.

Just started watching Undercover from April 2016, really good show.


----------



## ayedee

Found this list of Classic PBS shows.

The Post Downton Abbey Survival Guide • Willow and Thatch


----------



## wtherrell

Doc Martin! Just noticed it on Netflix. OMG, hadn't heard of it before but the Missus and I are hooked! 
What else have I missed? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrettStah

wtherrell said:


> Doc Martin! Just noticed it on Netflix. OMG, hadn't heard of it before but the Missus and I are hooked!
> What else have I missed?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well, you missed the place in Tapatalk to disable their faux signature feature, for one thing. 

We also like Doc Martin!


----------



## lynncosbm

Has anyone watched Apple Tree Yard (BBC)? I've heard good things but haven't had a chance to watch yet.


----------



## wtherrell

BrettStah said:


> Well, you missed the place in Tapatalk to disable their faux signature feature, for one thing.
> 
> We also like Doc Martin!


I thought I had it disabled. I guess when I change phones, it is enabled by default. My other settings carried over, but not that one,


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Yeah, we watched Doc Martin some time ago - and even found 'alternative means' to watch the last season too!


----------



## JohnB1000

Just finished Marcella on Netflix. I liked all the actors and though the show was crazy unrealistic but it was very enjoyable.


----------



## krkaufman

Recommending 'Ladies of Letters' on Acorn...

Acorn TV | Ladies of Letters


----------



## javabird

wtherrell said:


> Doc Martin! Just noticed it on Netflix. OMG, hadn't heard of it before but the Missus and I are hooked!
> What else have I missed?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Absolutely love Doc Martin. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## eddyj

wtherrell said:


> I thought I had it disabled. I guess when I change phones, it is enabled by default. My other settings carried over, but not that one,


It has even re-enabled itself on upgrades on the same phone, in the past.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Cuckoo on netflix was funny as hell, especially when Taylor Lautner replaced Andy Samberg in season 2. who knew Taylor was a comedian?


----------



## wtherrell

eddyj said:


> It has even re-enabled itself on upgrades on the same phone, in the past.


Hard to keep up with that.


----------



## BrettStah

wtherrell said:


> Hard to keep up with that.


I weaned myself off of Tapatalk completely after this site was migrated to the current forum software.


----------



## eddyj

BrettStah said:


> I weaned myself off of Tapatalk completely after this site was migrated to the current forum software.


Same here. I was sick of it.


----------



## ADG

Broadchurch series 3 to begin airing February 27th

and Season 6 of Death in Paradise has been airing and is up to episode 6


----------



## HerronScott

ADG said:


> Broadchurch series 3 to begin airing February 27th


Wait really? Thanks for posting here as I had not seen that news anywhere else yet. Now to see if my old 1P picks it up. 

Scott


----------



## krkaufman

ADG said:


> Broadchurch series 3 to begin airing February 27th
> 
> and Season 6 of Death in Paradise has been airing and is up to episode 6


Are these airdates for the US, or UK?


----------



## osu1991

krkaufman said:


> Are these airdates for the US, or UK?


That is the UK airdate for ITV. BBC America still shows coming in 2017


----------



## osu1991

Top Gear UK returns to BBC Sunday March 5th and to BBC America Monday March 13th


----------



## HerronScott

osu1991 said:


> That is the UK airdate for ITV. BBC America still shows coming in 2017


Shoot.

Scott


----------



## Hcour

lynncosbm said:


> I just finished The Missing Season 2 also. I enjoyed it a lot, I think on the whole I actually liked it better than the first season.


Currently halfway through season 2. Yeah, this is excellent, as good as the first season. Good mystery, good drama. Plus it has the great Keeley Hawes.


----------



## EWiser

Enjoying the Good Karma Hospital on ITV.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lambertman

osu1991 said:


> Top Gear UK returns to BBC Sunday March 5th and to BBC America Monday March 13th


US date changed to 3/12. It will now air Sundays on BBCA.


----------



## lynncosbm

I've just finished Apple Tree Yard, which I enjoyed a lot, starring Emily Watson and Ben Chaplin - Apple Tree Yard (TV Mini-Series 2017- ) - IMDb

And now starting SS-GB, based on a Len Deighton book about the Nazis winning the 2nd World War. Found the first episode a bit slow, or maybe I was a bit sleepy, but will continue watching. SS-GB (TV Mini-Series 2017- ) - IMDb


----------



## JohnB1000

I have the last part to watch tonight. I had no idea what the story was about and no idea where it was going other than some guesses that so far don't seem to hold up. 3 of 4 have been great and just slightly different than the normal UK crime stuff I watch.

Unforgotten season 2 was great and handled some harsh subjects with great care and attention.


----------



## ayedee

What show are you talking about, Apple Tree Yard? If so the final episode is excellent. Twists on top of twists.


----------



## JohnB1000

I didn't really like the end. It undid a lot of the well handled subjects that came before.


----------



## jth tv

I'm liking The Coroner. It is a light, pretty basic British murder mystery.


----------



## JohnB1000

The Replacement.

Can't quite figure this one out but with Vicky McClure, I'm in. (they also ran a trailer for a new Line of Duty season)


----------



## Mikeguy

JohnB1000 said:


> The Replacement.
> 
> Can't quite figure this one out but with Vicky McClure, I'm in. (they also ran a trailer for a new Line of Duty season)


Dang, I love those accents--mesmerizing!


----------



## JohnB1000

I have been watching, on YouTube, the show "8 of 10 Cats does Countdown" It's a comedy game show based around the more serious gameshow Countdown. It's just hilarious, loose, riffing, mostly. British, comedians.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I love 8 out of 10 Cats Does Countdown but I wonder how much is pure British humor and how much translates. I suspect not much!

Not sure what an American audience would make of Jimmy Carr anyway. We Brits can only barely tolerate him!!!


----------



## ayedee

I wonder that about all British TV, not just comedy. Many none Brits watch British Television, but how much of it do they even get?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

You'd be surprised! My (American) wife loves watching British TV. In fact, I'm in my office working and she's streaming Endeavor right now! She loves the British period dramas and cop shows which, IMHO, we do a lot better than most of the US offerings. For example, we don't need to wrap it up before the final commercial or even have a chase or fight every 2.35 minutes!

As for comedy, it's very different. The types of sitcoms shown here that do well are the more slapstick offerings of Benny Hill and Are You Being Served. Anything with accents or a little bit of thinking involved ultimately fails. We can have dramady that lasts 30 minutes, whereas if it's here in the US, it must be able to be pidgeonholed or it'll get overlooked come awards season, which we don't care as much about. Sure, it's nice to win an award, but it's not like it's going to increase the advertising values!!!


----------



## Mikeguy

TonyTheTiger said:


> You'd be surprised! My (American) wife loves watching British TV. In fact, I'm in my office working and she's streaming Endeavor right now! She loves the British period dramas and cop shows which, IMHO, we do a lot better than most of the US offerings. For example, we don't need to wrap it up before the final commercial or even have a chase or fight every 2.35 minutes!
> 
> As for comedy, it's very different. The types of sitcoms shown here that do well are the more slapstick offerings of Benny Hill and Are You Being Served. Anything with accents or a little bit of thinking involved ultimately fails. We can have dramady that lasts 30 minutes, whereas if it's here in the US, it must be able to be pidgeonholed or it'll get overlooked come awards season, which we don't care as much about. Sure, it's nice to win an award, but it's not like it's going to increase the advertising values!!!


As an American, I enjoy Brit. dramas, and especially the ultra-intelligent police shows. But when it comes to the comedies, I have to put on another hat; and the slapstick comedies continually make me wonder what's become of the British Empire.


----------



## JohnB1000

Tonight they had Prime Suspect 1973 on, first part of a prequel series to the Helen Mirren classic.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Mikeguy said:


> As an American, I enjoy Brit. dramas, and especially the ultra-intelligent police shows. But when it comes to the comedies, I have to put on another hat; and the slapstick comedies continually make me wonder what's become of the British Empire.


I agree with you! We've made some great comedy shows, like Fawlty Towers and my all-time favorite, Only Fools and Horses. The latter didn't do anything here because the main characters have heavy cockney accents, but it's widely considered to be the best sitcom of all time in the UK. Other great shows include Red Dwarf, which was a very clever sci-fi comedy and Chef, a cerebral comedy about a high-strung chef, played by Lenny Henry, a very talented black actor/comedian.

Chef had a limited run here on PBS, as did The Vicar of Dibley, which was quite clever. Red Dwarf had a pilot made. well, two, in fact, neither of which saw the light of day and trawling the internet will find it and you can see why. It's terrible!

Some British shows did so well as American remakes that they have become part of history. Sanford & Son was adapted from Steptoe and Son; Three's Company from Man About The House (plus The Ropers spinoff) and All In The Family was 'Til Death Us Do Part. Even Who's The Boss was a Brit import!

There's been a few failures too, both ways. I remember a Brit version of Married With Children (with Russ Abbott, if anyone remembers) that was just terrible. Also attempts to remake Fawlty Towers and others either had a limited run or didn't even make it past the pilot stages!


----------



## ayedee

Red Dwarf Pilots, do you mean series 9 and 10 made well after the preceding series? Or were they Pilots made for TV here in the US? I see that New Tricks which ran for many seasons in the UK is being shown on PBS.


----------



## eddyj

Mikeguy said:


> As an American, I enjoy Brit. dramas, and especially the ultra-intelligent police shows. But when it comes to the comedies, I have to put on another hat; and the slapstick comedies continually make me wonder what's become of the British Empire.


Yeah, I feel the same way. I just don't find most of the humor funny. I get the jokes, I just don't think they are funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> Yeah, I feel the same way. I just don't find most of the humor funny. I get the jokes, I just don't think they are funny.


Well, then, you obviously don't get the super-secret hidden meaning of the jokes, or you _would _think they're funny.


----------



## pteronaut

ayedee said:


> Red Dwarf Pilots, do you mean series 9 and 10 made well after the preceding series? Or were they Pilots made for TV here in the US? I see that New Tricks which ran for many seasons in the UK is being shown on PBS.


Actual remakes of S01E01 using a mostly all American cast, one of them IIRC, had Robert Lewellyn as Kryten.


----------



## ayedee

Just found out there is an 11th series!


----------



## ayedee

eddyj said:


> Yeah, I feel the same way. I just don't find most of the humor funny. I get the jokes, I just don't think they are funny.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, then, you obviously don't get the super-secret hidden meaning of the jokes, or you _would _think they're funny.


Are you yourself British, and if not what makes you so sure you get all the jokes?


----------



## SoBelle0

I am honorary British, and pretty sure I get all the jokes.


----------



## lynncosbm

I'm British and I agree that I like the dramas better than the comedies, especially the more slapstick ones, not a fan. Do love Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister though, two of my faves. I'm more into that kind of comedy.


----------



## wtherrell

lynncosbm said:


> I'm British and I agree that I like the dramas better than the comedies, especially the more slapstick ones, not a fan. Do love Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister though, two of my faves. I'm more into that kind of comedy.


Not British but love Midsomer, Morse, Endeavour, Lewis, etc. As for comedy, I really like Doc Martin and prefer it slightly over the Monty Python type of humor. Of course with my Welsh, Irish, Norman, etc. ancestry I'm always confused.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

ayedee said:


> Red Dwarf Pilots, do you mean series 9 and 10 made well after the preceding series? Or were they Pilots made for TV here in the US? I see that New Tricks which ran for many seasons in the UK is being shown on PBS.


No, you mean 10 & 11. Series 9 was called Back To Earth and was aired in 2009. There's a 12th in production too! But a pilot is based on...



pteronaut said:


> Actual remakes of S01E01 using a mostly all American cast, one of them IIRC, had Robert Lewellyn as Kryten.


Yes, RL WAS Kryten in the pilots and the cat was Terry Farrell (Dax from DS9) in the second one. They als had Jane Leeves (Frasier) as Holly.



ayedee said:


> Just found out there is an 11th series!


...and a 12th to come, and not too bad either!


----------



## TonyTheTiger

We recently binged on alll 12 seasons of New Tricks, Doc Martin before that. DW is currently blasting through Endeavour, having done the Downton Abbey, Call the Midwife and Lark Rise to Candleford things!


----------



## pteronaut

Hinton Battle (Sweet, BtVS: OMWF) played Cat in the first.

I would have loved to hear his rendition of 'Tongue Tied"


----------



## Hcour

TonyTheTiger said:


> DW is currently blasting through Endeavour, having done the Downton Abbey, Call the Midwife and Lark Rise to Candleford things!


Wow. Those are, like, four of my absolute favorite Brit shows. Your wife has excellent taste!


----------



## javabird

Seriously, isn't The IT Crowd one of the best comedies ever ?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Hcour said:


> Wow. Those are, like, four of my absolute favorite Brit shows. Your wife has excellent taste!


I'm sure she'd love to hear that - I'll pass on your compliments! 



javabird said:


> Seriously, isn't The IT Crowd one of the best comedies ever ?


No, but it is pretty good! I can name several that are in front of it for that honor including Blackadder, Steptoe & Son, Til Death Us Do Part, Fawlty Towers and the aforementioned Red Dwarf and Only Fools and Horses!

Honestly, guys, not sure how well it'll translate, but if you can find OGAH, give it a look - and by all means turn the subtitles on. You're gonna need them!


----------



## pteronaut

My wife loves OFAH, as we mostly watch shows together over dinner due to us working opposite shifts (me 8hr days, her 12hr nights), we've come to a halt at Miami Twice as we don't have the time for even a 50 minute show, 42-45 minutes is the max.

Note for the obvious: Til Death Us Do Part was the basis for All In The Family, and Steptoe & Son was the basis for Sanford & Son. Both good examples of how to take a show from one country and turn it into a show that the local audience can identify with.


----------



## JohnB1000

Watching National Treasure from last year. One episode left, not sure how it's going to work out. It's a 'from the news' story about an older major star accused of rape and worse when he was younger. Starring Robbie Coltrane and Julie Walters.


----------



## lynncosbm

wtherrell said:


> Not British but love Midsomer, Morse, Endeavour, Lewis, etc. As for comedy, I really like Doc Martin and prefer it slightly over the Monty Python type of humor. Of course with my Welsh, Irish, Norman, etc. ancestry I'm always confused.


Hmm, never tried Doc Martin. Is it actually a comedy? I always assumed it was a drama!


----------



## JohnB1000

I don't like Doc Martin but it's light hearted drama, similar to Midsomer Murders in tone.


----------



## Mikeguy

Although significantly quirkier--almost like (although not as quirky as) the earlier U.S. series, "Picket Fences."


----------



## wtherrell

lynncosbm said:


> Hmm, never tried Doc Martin. Is it actually a comedy? I always assumed it was a drama!


Maybe Dramedy?


----------



## lynncosbm

wtherrell said:


> Maybe Dramedy?


Well, dramedy suits me well. ;^)


----------



## JohnB1000

I found Doc Martin too lightweight.


----------



## wtherrell

JohnB1000 said:


> I found Doc Martin too lightweight.


I found it just quirky enough. Nearly every character is like someone I know.


----------



## javabird

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't like Doc Martin but it's light hearted drama, similar to Midsomer Murders in tone.


I would say it's kind of sardonic humor. A little like a British "House"


----------



## EWiser

BritBox - Home

Britbox is now streaming. Most of the new shows on BBC and ITV are not on the service and with PBS and other contacts with Netflix's and Amazon it maybe a long time or never before they are on Britbox. Keeping my VPN for now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnB1000

Last Kingdom, Viking/Wessex drama, is back for season 2.

Vera also returned today.


----------



## JohnB1000

I was also glad to read that The Trip, with Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon, is coming back, though on Sky Atlantic now, this time touring Spain.


----------



## JohnB1000

... and Line Of Duty season 4 starts March 26th.


----------



## lynncosbm

Looking forward to watching Line of Duty and The Last Kingdom. In fact, may try to rewatch the first three seasons of Line of Duty before the new season starts, especially since my husband didn't watch them with me.


----------



## goblue97

Occupation. It's a three part mini-series that originally aired in 2009. Its about a group of guys that were involved in the initial invasion of Iraq in 2003 and the effects that it had on their lives following that experience. There is a thread for it but there's only a handful of posts so I figured I would post about it here too.
The primary stars are James Nesbitt, Stephen Graham and Warren Brown.


----------



## Maui

Since I have posted about it in this thread before. If you have <cough> alternate means of watching shows then Season 5 of Wentworth has started airing in Australia. I watched Episode 1 last night


----------



## JohnB1000

Maui, there's another thread for non British shows 

I've watched 6 of 8 of the new Broadchurch, it's really really good. As intriguing as season 1. I have no idea how it's going to work out.

My family tells me that Line of Duty is fantastic so I guess that will be up next.

Some other interesting shows at the moment: Durrels ad Grantchester are back (I don't watch either of those). I watched E01 of Little Boy Blue, a true story, Lucky Man season 2, Born To Kill, I've watched 2 of the 4 Vera's from the recent season.


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> Maui, there's another thread for non British shows
> 
> I've watched 6 of 8 of the new Broadchurch, it's really really good. As intriguing as season 1. I have no idea how it's going to work out.
> 
> My family tells me that Line of Duty is fantastic so I guess that will be up next.
> 
> Some other interesting shows at the moment: Durrels ad Grantchester are back (I don't watch either of those). I watched E01 of Little Boy Blue, a true story, Lucky Man season 2, Born To Kill, I've watched 2 of the 4 Vera's from the recent season.


Definitely watch Line of Duty. My husband and I both think it's amazing and we don't agree on that many shows! I haven't started watching the new Broadchurch yet so am glad to hear your recommendation.


----------



## JohnB1000

I did mean this season of Line of Duty, I've seen the others. I wondered how it could continue after last year but I'm assured it does.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Broadchurch is awesome. A fitting finale to a great series.


----------



## Hcour

I thought the first season of Broadchurch was great, the second mediocre. Wasn't going to watch the third but now ya'll have got me interested.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

The difference is that the second season focused on the aftermath of the first. The third (and final) season is its own story, intertwined with the same characters. This means that the old plotline takes second place to the new one.


----------



## Hcour

Yeah, the second season felt hobbled by having to work within the circumstances of the first. Glad to hear this third will have a fresh storyline.


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> I did mean this season of Line of Duty, I've seen the others. I wondered how it could continue after last year but I'm assured it does.


Oh ok, we're watching this season, it's probably not as good as last season, but not much is! I like Thandie Newton, she's been good.


----------



## EWiser

I have enjoyed this season of Line of Duty. How it will be wrapped up in an hour will be interesting to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HerronScott

TonyTheTiger said:


> Broadchurch is awesome. A fitting finale to a great series.


Saw an ad during Dr. Who this week that the 3rd season of Broadchurch is finally going to air on BBCA starting June 28th.

Scott


----------



## JohnB1000

Little Boy Blue was heart wrenching but a great TV show.


----------



## jmenjes

Find myself enjoying Taskmaster quite a lot.


----------



## lynncosbm

I've watched the first episode of Broken. Wow, it's pretty heartwrenching! I'm still in, especially because of the great acting, but not sure about my hubby.


----------



## Hcour

Just finished season 4 of Line of Duty. Another good one. Twists upon twists upon twists. Often in a single episode. Very exciting stuff.


----------



## Wilhite

The Great British Baking Show starts this Friday 06/16 on PBS.


----------



## jamesl

Wilhite said:


> The Great British Baking Show starts this Friday 06/16 on PBS.


HA

I just came to post that

here's where you can find it in your area

The Great British Baking Show: Find the TV Schedule| PBS Food

and here's the preview

The Great British Baking Show | Shows | PBS Food


----------



## Robin

I've just started watching with my kids. My 5yo is obsessed. Every thing that comes in the screen: "We HAVE to make that!" A couple dozen times per episode.


----------



## Hcour

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread yet - "Prime Suspect: Tennison" starts on Masterpiece this Sun. It's a prequel to the Helen Mirren series, taking place in 1973. I already watched the Brit broadcast and it's excellent, especially the last few episodes. Stefanie Martini is very good as the young Tennison, as well as being quite a beauty.


----------



## EWiser

Prime Suspect:Tennsion was a good show we enjoyed it. Watched it last fall on ITV.


----------



## Mikeguy

Robin said:


> I've just started watching with my kids. My 5yo is obsessed. Every thing that comes in the screen: "We HAVE to make that!" A couple dozen times per episode.


Could be fun to give the kiddles some technical challenges. 

I just noticed that the PBS website for the series includes recipes from the show, including at least some based on what was baked by the contestants--cool!


----------



## TonyTheTiger

EWiser said:


> Prime Suspect:Tennsion was a good show we enjoyed it. Watched it last fall on ITV.


I also enjoyed Prime Suspect 1973 as it was known. Not sure where the Tennison came from, but IMDB shows it as an AKA title.


----------



## EWiser

Just finished Fearless






Great 6 part series.


----------



## lynncosbm

Has anyone watched The Loch on ITV? I thought my husband would like it since he's Scottish. Haven't started watching yet though.


----------



## JohnB1000

Recorded but not watched yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

lynncosbm said:


> Has anyone watched The Loch on ITV? I thought my husband would like it since he's Scottish. Haven't started watching yet though.


It was...interesting. The characters and setting especially; the story was pretty convoluted.


----------



## lynncosbm

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was...interesting. The characters and setting especially; the story was pretty convoluted.


Well, if it has nice views of the Scottish countryside, I'm sure he'll like it. ;^)


----------



## Wilhite

Wilhite said:


> The Great British Baking Show starts this Friday 06/16 on PBS.


(Also posted elsewhere on here...)

OK - no spoilers *PLEASE* (we are still in the midst of watching the most recent season).

My wife and I were wondering about the logistics for this show. Does anyone know if the contestants actually spend 10 weeks at a location and only bake 2 out of the 7 days for those weeks? Or is it (more likely) something like two days baking, one day off, repeat until finished.


----------



## Mikeguy

Wilhite said:


> (Also posted elsewhere on here...)
> 
> OK - no spoilers *PLEASE* (we are still in the midst of watching the most recent season).
> 
> My wife and I were wondering about the logistics for this show. Does anyone know if the contestants actually spend 10 weeks at a location and only bake 2 out of the 7 days for those weeks? Or is it (more likely) something like two days baking, one day off, repeat until finished.


Thanks for the "no spoiler" plea, for us PBS watchers.

My latest impression is that the group gathers for 2 (or 3?) days at a time, being home in-between to practice their specialties for the next week. Based on the timings, it's typically felt as if the first 2 segments of the show could be done day 1, with the 3rd segment day 2.


----------



## Wilhite

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the "no spoiler" plea, for us PBS watchers.
> 
> My latest impression is that the group gathers for 2 (or 3?) days at a time, being home in-between to practice their specialties for the next week. Based on the timings, it's typically felt as if the first 2 segments of the show could be done day 1, with the 3rd segment day 2.


That's pretty much what we came up with on the taping of the actual baking days. I have noticed in this season that they are wearing the same clothes throughout the weekly show. I guess footage from each segment (looking in the oven, etc.) might be used whenever they need it.

Seems like a lot of travel for the eventual final 3 or 4 people, but I guess it's a sacrifice that is made to get that far and potentially win.


----------



## Malcontent

FYI,

The new season of *'The Great British Bake Off'* starts in the U.K on August 29, 2017.

It will be the first season since the show left the BBC and moved to Channel 4. There are some cast changes. Some of the cast chose not to continue with the show when they announced the move to Channel 4. If you want to know who left/stayed/joined you can search for it. I don't want to spoil anything. Episodes will be 75 minutes long to compensate for commercial breaks. We still get the full hour per episode.


----------



## Wilhite

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> The new season of *'The Great British Bake Off'* starts in the U.K on August 29, 2017.
> 
> It will be the first season since the show left the BBC and moved to Channel 4. There are some cast changes. Some of the cast chose not to continue with the show when they announced the move to Channel 4. If you want to know who left/stayed/joined you can search for it. I don't want to spoil anything. Episodes will be 75 minutes long to compensate for commercial breaks. We still get the full hour per episode.


Is this watchable anywhere (via legal means) in the US as it airs? I'm guessing not, but thought I would ask.


----------



## osu1991

Wilhite said:


> Is this watchable anywhere (via legal means) in the US as it airs? I'm guessing not, but thought I would ask.


Nope have to wait for PBS to air it later


----------



## lynncosbm

This show that will be coming soon to BBC looks interesting. Can't wait to find out if Jon Snow knows anything about being a mastermind! ;^)


----------



## JohnB1000

Well we do know he can handle fire !!


----------



## lambertman

Regarding the new season of British Bake Off...


osu1991 said:


> Nope have to wait for PBS to air it later


If they will. The current plan is to run an older series (assuming S3) of the BBC version as the next PBS season.


----------



## leswar

I recommend The Good Karma Hospital (six episode series) for its exotic richness and feel good story lines. 
Heart broken doctor responding to a magazine ad to work in paradise takes a chance on a change of life and scenery.
Is she in for a surprise.


----------



## JohnB1000

Been watching a few things.

3 of 5 through Doctor Foster Season 2. Season 1 was great but this one is very over the top 

Started watching Alan Carr Chatty Man interviews on YouTube, there are some hilarious moment.

Best at the moment is on Netflix (in the US), Jack Whitehall's Travels with My Father. Some clearly setup but a comedy doc series about young Jack traveling in Asia with his father.


----------



## Thom

I'm impatiently waiting for season 5 of Endeavour.


----------



## whoknows55

We have been binging on Taskmaster. I haven't laughed this much at TV in a while.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

whoknows55 said:


> We have been binging on Taskmaster. I haven't laughed this much at TV in a while.


Where are you finding Taskmaster available for streaming?


----------



## osu1991

ThePennyDropped said:


> Where are you finding Taskmaster available for streaming?


Taskmaster | Dave Channel


----------



## whoknows55

osu1991 said:


> Taskmaster | Dave Channel


That's where we got it from.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

Thanks.


----------



## JohnB1000

Been enjoying Jamie Oliver's cooking/chat show. However the name is escaping me right now.


----------



## osu1991

JohnB1000 said:


> Been enjoying Jamie Oliver's cooking/chat show. However the name is escaping me right now.


Jamie and Jimmys Friday Night Feast. One of my favorites

Jamie and Jimmy's Friday Night Feast - All 4


----------



## osu1991

Voice UK and Dancing with the Stars Ireland both returned this weekend. Great British Railway Journeys also returned with a new season this past week.


----------



## goblue97

I'm really enjoying some of the British and Australian shows that I have been watching lately. 
Peaky Blinders
The Take (2009) with Tom Hardy
The Fear
Retribution
Fortitude
Wentworth
The Straits

I'm looking for other suggestions of gritty crime/drama type series. I'm also game for period pieces about British colonies (or others as long as its in English) or war/historical events.


----------



## JohnB1000

The Runaway has similarities to The Take. Endeavour aka Young Morse. The Five on Netflix. so many


----------



## JohnB1000

Marcella
Dr Foster
Best of all Line of Duty
5 Daughters
Happy Valley


----------



## BrettStah

goblue97 said:


> I'm really enjoying some of the British and Australian shows that I have been watching lately.
> Peaky Blinders
> The Take (2009) with Tom Hardy
> The Fear
> Retribution
> Fortitude
> Wentworth
> The Straits
> 
> I'm looking for other suggestions of gritty crime/drama type series. I'm also game for period pieces about British colonies (or others as long as its in English) or war/historical events.


Try this thread... 
The Official New TV Show Thread


----------



## JohnB1000

Why in the world would you steer someone looking for British shows, away from the British shows thread? Just ridiculous.


----------



## BrettStah

JohnB1000 said:


> Why in the world would you steer someone looking for British shows, away from the British shows thread? Just ridiculous.





goblue97 said:


> I'm really enjoying some of the British *and Australian shows*


----------



## javabird

Vera
Shetland


----------



## BrettStah

And as to why I posted the link - maybe it has something to do with folks being scolded multiple times when mentions of non-British shows occurred.



JohnB1000 said:


> To repeat Orphan Black = not a British show.





JohnB1000 said:


> I don't watch it but the thread is generally for British shows across the board





JohnB1000 said:


> Very interesting but how is that a British TV show?





JohnB1000 said:


> BRITISH TV thread





JohnB1000 said:


> Keep it British!!!!





JohnB1000 said:


> But this is the "OFFICIAL BRITISH" TV show thread





JohnB1000 said:


> As a person who watches most British TV shows I started this thread to be able to find out what was on. Malcontent has been a great source. There was never an intention to have shows from other countries.





JohnB1000 said:


> there's another thread for non British shows


----------



## 7thton

javabird said:


> Vera


I watched the first episode of the most recent series of Vera, which is on BritBox. I really liked it. It was a zippy 90 minute mystery.

I've also been watching Puppy Love, which is a 30 minute comedy, also on BritBox.

Additionally, if you haven't seen it yet, try Mum, also on BritBox. The entire first season is there and the second season is coming soon (already airing in the UK). It really is a gem.


----------



## Mikeguy

Brit. detective show favorites, with grit to them: DCI Banks (with gorgeous brooding landscapes); Scott and Bailey (female detective "buddy" show, in the vein of the U.S.' "Cagney and Lacey").


----------



## EWiser

Strike is a good one too.


----------



## EWiser

Counterpart on STARZ is great too.


----------



## Howie

Someone above mentioned Happy Valley, and I whole heartedly agree. Very good show. I had to watch with closed captions, though. We Texas folks have a hard time understanding those British folks.


----------



## wtherrell

Howie said:


> Someone above mentioned Happy Valley, and I whole heartedly agree. Very good show. I had to watch with closed captions, though. We Texas folks have a hard time understanding those British folks.


That's why I always use subtitles for these. Picked up a lot of Brit vernacular that way.


----------



## JohnB1000

Vera is amazing really. Plenty of seasons but every mystery remains engaging and hard to figure out, yet usually has a plausible resolution. 

GoBlue97, what services do you have (Netflix, Amazon etc). Then I can search out some more shows to recommend.


----------



## 7thton

EWiser said:


> Strike is a good one too.


I love the books!

Is this officially streaming anywhere in the USA?


----------



## EWiser

Not yet. Would expect Britbox eventually.


----------



## goblue97

Howie said:


> Someone above mentioned Happy Valley, and I whole heartedly agree. Very good show. I had to watch with closed captions, though. We Texas folks have a hard time understanding those British folks.


I've been using captions/subtitles for just about every British and Australian show I've watched. It amazes me sometimes that we are speaking the same language.


----------



## goblue97

JohnB1000 said:


> GoBlue97, what services do you have (Netflix, Amazon etc). Then I can search out some more shows to recommend.


I have Netflix, Amazon Prime and just recently signed up for a free trial of Acorn TV. Acorn seems to have tons of options.

I gave McCallum a shot and was really hoping it would be good but it kinda fell short. It wasn't in HD either which kinda bugged me.

So far, Line of Duty has been good. Season/Series one was really good. Not really feeling number two though.


----------



## wtherrell

Was there a 20th season of Midsomer Murders? I just finished 19th and already having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## ADG

wtherrell said:


> Was there a 20th season of Midsomer Murders? I just finished 19th and already having withdrawal symptoms.


Apparently you have one of those computers that shipped without Google :
https://www.google.com/search?q=midsomer+murders+season+20&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## JohnB1000

A bit under the radar but The Five on Netflix was great. Marcella good. River if you can find that.

The Runaway is hard to find but worth it.


----------



## JohnB1000

Doctor Foster
Happy Valley
The Fall
London Spy
Marcella
River

All on Netflix


----------



## eddyj

goblue97 said:


> I've been using captions/subtitles for just about every British and Australian show I've watched. It amazes me sometimes that we are speaking the same language.


Heck, I have to use them for American shows set in the South!


----------



## 7thton

JohnB1000 said:


> A bit under the radar but The Five on Netflix was great. Marcella good. River if you can find that.
> 
> The Runaway is hard to find but worth it.


River is on Netflix.


----------



## wtherrell

ADG said:


> Apparently you have one of those computers that shipped without Google :
> https://www.google.com/search?q=midsomer+murders+season+20&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


Thanks, guess that's what I get for using Tivo search. Showed up on PBS, Netflix and Prime but only through season 19.


----------



## goblue97

eddyj said:


> Heck, I have to use them for American shows set in the South!


I've been finding myself using captions for almost everything I watch these days. I feel like I pick up on a lot of dialog that I normally wouldn't have.


----------



## eddyj

goblue97 said:


> I've been finding myself using captions for almost everything I watch these days. I feel like I pick up on a lot of dialog that I normally wouldn't have.


Truth is, I do too.


----------



## zalusky

goblue97 said:


> I've been finding myself using captions for almost everything I watch these days. I feel like I pick up on a lot of dialog that I normally wouldn't have.


Yea, I have noticed a number of scenes where there might be deliberately softened dialog as if somebody is talking in the distance. You really cant even hear it unless you turn the volume up but the CC displays it just fine and it actually enhances the scene.


----------



## ayedee

I makes me wonder if people who cannot understand the way English is spoken in the UK shows they watch, even fully appreciate them. It gives the impression that US TV is so poor that even UK shows that are hard to understand seem better.


----------



## wtherrell

Well, I watched the 1st episode of Vera. Great acting by the Vera character, premise and plot but the jerky "hand-held" camera techniques and blurry facial close-ups started up my motion sickness. Plus the effects of the interleaved scene cuts to seemingly unrelated scenes and back again made things more than difficult to follow. So I cross that one off my list.


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow, I have never noticed any of those things.


----------



## javabird

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow, I have never noticed any of those things.


Nor have I.


----------



## JohnB1000

I may have said this before but I spend a lot of time these days watching British panel shows. 8 of 10 Cats Does Countdown, and Would I Lie To You are my favorites. They are mostly on YouTube. I love Bob Mortimer and the compilation of his Would I Lie.... stories is roll on the floor laughing. I also enjoy Big Fat Quiz of the Year.


----------



## krkaufman

goblue97 said:


> I've been finding myself using captions for almost everything I watch these days. I feel like I pick up on *a lot of dialog *that I normally wouldn't have.


... and then some.


----------



## goblue97

ayedee said:


> I makes me wonder if people who cannot understand the way English is spoken in the UK shows they watch, even fully appreciate them. It gives the impression that US TV is so poor that even UK shows that are hard to understand seem better.


If you've been following along, I stated earlier in the thread that I have been finding captions helpful in most shows (US, Australian, Scandinavian, etc.) I watch these days. There just seems to be a lot of dialog that doesn't reach my ears but still appears on the captions. I don't think it has anything to do with the UK shows being better or deeper than US shows. I will admit though that I have been quite drawn to a lot of the UK shows lately but I chalk that up to them just being new to me.


----------



## JustAllie

Just finished the season finale of Call the Midwife. It's such a wonderful show, but it makes me cry quite a bit.


----------



## Mikeguy

JustAllie said:


> Just finished the season finale of Call the Midwife. It's such a wonderful show, but it makes me cry quite a bit.


This year seemed especially sad at the end. Whew.

(I must say, though (and it's no fault of the show): I am weekly distressed/perturbed by the advisory notice given before the show, "This show has mature content that may be too much for some people." What, shows with guns and violence don't have such a warning, but a show with child birth does?!)


----------



## EWiser

JustAllie said:


> Just finished the season finale of Call the Midwife. It's such a wonderful show, but it makes me cry quite a bit.


Yes the last two episodes just where totally get out the Kleenex shows.


----------



## JustAllie

Mikeguy said:


> This year seemed especially sad at the end. Whew.
> 
> (I must say, though (and it's no fault of the show): I am weekly distressed/perturbed by the advisory notice given before the show, "This show has mature content that may be too much for some people." What, shows with guns and violence don't have such a warning, but a show with child birth does?!)


Yeah, it seems crazy, doesn't it??


----------



## jsmeeker

Season (series) 5 of the "Great British Baking Show" (aka the "Great British Bake Off" in the UK) started to air last night on PBS. As they say, check your local listings.

Always like this show.


----------



## Mikeguy

jsmeeker said:


> Season (series) 5 of the "Great British Baking Show" (aka the "Great British Bake Off" in the UK) started to air last night on PBS. As they say, check your local listings.
> 
> Always like this show.


Caught it when perusing my PBS station's listings. Was surprised by the new series, simply appearing with no marketing whatsoever, and then at a somewhat odd time (the Summer, and then late June).

Seems like an impressive group of bakers.


----------



## JohnB1000

Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing is a really funny and pleasant show. Of course Bob is my favorite comedian, tv & podcast star, and possibly person.


----------



## tivotvaddict

Mikeguy said:


> Caught it when perusing my PBS station's listings. Was surprised by the new series, simply appearing with no marketing whatsoever, and then at a somewhat odd time (the Summer, and then late June).
> 
> Seems like an impressive group of bakers.


It's been a fan favorite for a few years now, as a bit of an "anti" Top Chef. I say why must we choose? They're both great.

I do admit I keep thinking Judge Paul Hollywood is Curtis Stone. Darn prosopagnosia!


----------



## lambertman

Do note that the 2018 season of GBBS on PBS is actually the 2012 season of the GBBO in the UK... So don't look anything up about it if you don't want to know who wins.


----------



## wprager

Hcour said:


> Watched "Secret City" yesterday. Lots of fun. Double-crosses, back-stabbing, and betrayals. Who doesn't like a good conspiracy tale?


It was recently added to Netflix Canada. I'm really enjoying it but it's 2 years old and I haven't heard of any follow-up seasons. But I just did a quick check and IMDB is listing it as 2016-2018 and S2.E1 is listed as "October 2018". So I take it it was renewed for a second season?


----------



## Jeeters

wprager said:


> It was recently added to Netflix Canada. I'm really enjoying it but it's 2 years old and I haven't heard of any follow-up seasons. But I just did a quick check and IMDB is listing it as 2016-2018 and S2.E1 is listed as "October 2018". So I take it it was renewed for a second season?


Wikipedia says 2nd season started filming in February.


----------



## EWiser

The Bodyguard starts tonite on BBC 1 
From the team that does Line Of Duty.


----------



## Hcour

EWiser said:


> The Bodyguard starts tonite on BBC 1
> From the team that does Line Of Duty.


With Keeley Hawes, one of my favorite actresses. She was amazing in Line of Duty. I'm in. Thankye!


----------



## Hcour

wprager said:


> It was recently added to Netflix Canada. I'm really enjoying it but it's 2 years old and I haven't heard of any follow-up seasons. But I just did a quick check and IMDB is listing it as 2016-2018 and S2.E1 is listed as "October 2018". So I take it it was renewed for a second season?


I didn't know it'd been renewed. Excellent. Thanks for the heads-up. Looking forward to it. Going to re-watch the first season this wknd.


----------



## Mikeguy

Had a long day yesterday, and got back home in the evening after a hike, my body just out-of-it. Turned on the television and "Downton Abbey" (a middle-of-the-series episode) was being re-run. Dang, even after having watching the full series multiple times, it still stands up as pure excellence.


----------



## photoshopgrl

EWiser said:


> The Bodyguard starts tonite on BBC 1
> From the team that does Line Of Duty.


This show is amazing. I've loved everything Richard's been in and I'm still a bit bitter they skipped ahead on Medici and he got only a single season. Also BBC and their 6 episode runs make sure there are no dull moments, this show is non stop. All the politics go over my head and yet I still find it one of the most enthralling shows on tv right now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> This show is amazing. I've loved everything Richard's been in and I'm still a bit bitter they skipped ahead on Medici and he got only a single season. Also BBC and their 6 episode runs make sure there are no dull moments, this show is non stop. All the politics go over my head and yet I still find it one of the most enthralling shows on tv right now.


Interesting...I found it unwatchable. Different strokes, I guess!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting...I found it unwatchable. Different strokes, I guess!


Can I ask what you didn't like about it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> Can I ask what you didn't like about it?


The thoroughly unlikable characters, mostly. If the story were more involving I could take it, but as it stands...


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The thoroughly unlikable characters, mostly. If the story were more involving I could take it, but as it stands...


Maybe my bias is showing then.


----------



## osu1991

A Discovery of Witches

Diana Bishop, a historian and reluctant witch unexpectedly discovers a bewitched manuscript in Oxford's Bodleian Library. This discovery forces her back into the world of magic in order to unravel the secrets it holds about magical beings. She is offered help by mysterious geneticist and vampire, Matthew Clairmont. Despite a long-held mistrust between witches and vampires they form an alliance and set out to protect the book and solve the mysteries hidden within while dodging threats from the creature world.



Code:


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177461/

Starts today on Sky One


----------



## laria

osu1991 said:


> A Discovery of Witches
> 
> Diana Bishop, a historian and reluctant witch unexpectedly discovers a bewitched manuscript in Oxford's Bodleian Library. This discovery forces her back into the world of magic in order to unravel the secrets it holds about magical beings. She is offered help by mysterious geneticist and vampire, Matthew Clairmont. Despite a long-held mistrust between witches and vampires they form an alliance and set out to protect the book and solve the mysteries hidden within while dodging threats from the creature world.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177461/
> 
> Starts today on Sky One


I hope this makes it here on some streaming service. I read the books and loved them.


----------



## BrettStah

laria said:


> I hope this makes it here on some streaming service. I read the books and loved them.


Sundance Now, Shudder to Import Matthew Goode's Sky Series 'A Discovery of Witches'


----------



## laria

BrettStah said:


> Sundance Now, Shudder to Import Matthew Goode's Sky Series 'A Discovery of Witches'


Cool, although I was hoping for a streaming platform that I have actually heard of, and am a subscriber of.  (Netflix, Prime, Hulu)


----------



## osu1991

laria said:


> Cool, although I was hoping for a streaming platform that I have actually heard of, and am a subscriber of.  (Netflix, Prime, Hulu)


It will be on Sundance TV also, if you have that as part of your paytv subscription. They haven't announced if the linear broadcast will occur along with the streaming or after its available via streaming.


----------



## lynncosbm

I’m watching Bodyguard, Vanity Fair and A Discovery of Witches at the moment and enjoying all three!


----------



## pgogborn

photoshopgrl said:


> This show is amazing


Bodyguard has become the most watched, most talked about BBC drama in a very long time. Concluding episode on Sunday so I will put up my own bit of extreme speculation.



Spoiler













Chief Superintendent Lorraine Craddock, David Budd's commanding officer at RaSP (Royal and Specialist Protection) is a corrupt cop, she assigned Budd to the job of protecting the Home Secretary because she wanted an assassination attack on the Home Secretary to succeed.



Much less viewed and talked about than Bodyguard but Upstart Crow is now playing its third series on BBC, it is a politically astute less than respectful comedy about William Shakespeare, I enjoy it a lot,






Already mentioned in the The Official New TV Show Thread but more than deserves another mention here.
Black Earth Rising review - Michaela Coel shines in this rich, demanding drama


----------



## 7thton

photoshopgrl said:


> This show is amazing. I've loved everything Richard's been in and I'm still a bit bitter they skipped ahead on Medici and he got only a single season. Also BBC and their 6 episode runs make sure there are no dull moments, this show is non stop. All the politics go over my head and yet I still find it one of the most enthralling shows on tv right now.


Does anyone know how/when this will air in the US?


----------



## pgogborn

7thton said:


> Does anyone know how/when this will air in the US?


A couple of days ago it was announced Netflix had purchased all distribution rights for Bodyguard outside the UK. As far as I know when it will be made available in the US as a Netflix Original has not yet been announced.


----------



## photoshopgrl

pgogborn said:


> Bodyguard has become the most watched, most talked about BBC drama in a very long time. Concluding episode on Sunday so I will put up my own bit of extreme speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief Superintendent Lorraine Craddock, David Budd's commanding officer at RaSP (Royal and Specialist Protection) is a corrupt cop, she assigned Budd to the job of protecting the Home Secretary because she wanted an assassination attack on the Home Secretary to succeed.


I'm still holding out that


Spoiler



Julia is alive. Partially because they updated the cast list on IMDB and she's listed for 4 episodes not 3 but also because it's what I want lol. It may be an old overdone cheat if she is, but it's a believable one given the situation.


----------



## pgogborn

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm still holding out that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Julia is alive. Partially because they updated the cast list on IMDB and she's listed for 4 episodes not 3 but also because it's what I want lol. It may be an old overdone cheat if she is, but it's a believable one given the situation.





Spoiler



Bodyguard guilty party bookies odds:

David Budd 5-1
Nadia 6-1
Mike Travis 8-1
Vicky's new man 8-1
Charlotte Foxfield 4-1
Anne Sampson 3-1
Lorraine Craddock 20-1
Luke Aitkins 6-1

Not dead yet 6-4 >
Bodyguard finale is due to be watched by millions, here's your guide to the prime suspects | Daily Mail Online


----------



## lynncosbm

Just watched the Bodyguard finale. Was on the edge of my seat the whole show! ;^)


----------



## photoshopgrl

lynncosbm said:


> Just watched the Bodyguard finale. Was on the edge of my seat the whole show! ;^)


Same!! I had to pause it several times because I had so much anxiety. 
Can someone give Richard Madden all the awards?


----------



## ADG

Murdoch & Frankie Drake return tonight for their 12th & 2nd seasons (respectively).

Yes I know, they are Canadian and not strictly "British", but this seemed like the correct thread


----------



## JohnB1000

Actually there is a different thread for that


----------



## pgogborn

###
Hit BBC drama Bodyguard kept an average 10.4 million viewers on tenterhooks as the series drew to a close on Sunday.

The audience reached its peak - 11 million - in its final five minutes.

The overnight ratings make the show - the brainchild of Line of Duty creator Jed Mercurio - the most watched drama of the year so far.

In fact, it is the biggest overnight drama figure since 10.5 million saw Downton Abbey's series two finale in November 2011.

No BBC drama has drawn a bigger audience since Doctor Who, whose Christmas Day episode in 2008 was seen by 11.7 million people >
Bodyguard most watched BBC drama in 10 years
###

A good time to repeat something mentioned in a separate thread - Doctor Who returns to BBC One on Sunday 7 October (this breaks the long tradition of Doctor Who being on Saturday).


----------



## jr461

pgogborn said:


> ###
> Hit BBC drama Bodyguard kept an average 10.4 million viewers on tenterhooks as the series drew to a close on Sunday.
> 
> The audience reached its peak - 11 million - in its final five minutes.
> 
> The overnight ratings make the show - the brainchild of Line of Duty creator Jed Mercurio - the most watched drama of the year so far.
> 
> In fact, it is the biggest overnight drama figure since 10.5 million saw Downton Abbey's series two finale in November 2011.
> 
> No BBC drama has drawn a bigger audience since Doctor Who, whose Christmas Day episode in 2008 was seen by 11.7 million people >
> Bodyguard most watched BBC drama in 10 years
> ###
> 
> A good time to repeat something mentioned in a separate thread - Doctor Who returns to BBC One on Sunday 7 October (this breaks the long tradition of Doctor Who being on Saturday).


Anyone know whether Bodyguard will make its way to non-magic platforms? We really like many British shows and with so many accolades would be very interested in this.


----------



## pgogborn

jr461 said:


> Anyone know whether Bodyguard will make its way to non-magic platforms? We really like many British shows and with so many accolades would be very interested in this.


Netflix October 24th except for China, Ireland and UK.


----------



## jr461

pgogborn said:


> Netflix October 24th except for China, Ireland and UK.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Hcour

I will be marathoning "Bodyguard" this wknd. As I've mentioned several times in this thread, I'm a major fan of the incredibly talented and versatile Keeley Hawes so I'm especially looking forward to it.


----------



## EWiser

Spoiler



She is only in 3 episodes of 6.


----------



## Jeeters

EWiser said:


> ___________.


I've been watching; but, haven't watched the very last episode yet. The above should have spoiler tags, imo.


----------



## JohnB1000

EWiser said:


> xxxxx.


Dude !!! WTF, I'm about to watch the show, that's some pretty major spoiler.


----------



## JohnB1000

Thanks mod


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Hcour said:


> I will be marathoning "Bodyguard" this wknd. As I've mentioned several times in this thread, *I'm a major fan of the incredibly talented and versatile Keeley Hawes* so I'm especially looking forward to it.


Currently working my way through Ashes To Ashes, so plenty of Keeley to keep me watching!


----------



## Hcour

TonyTheTiger said:


> Currently working my way through Ashes To Ashes, so plenty of Keeley to keep me watching!


Dude, I'd never even heard of this! It's now near the top of my "To Watch" list. Thankye, thankye.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

It's the sequel to Life On Mars. Keeley wakes up in 1981!

There are three seasons (eight episodes each), but I couldn't find any service that's streaming it right now. However, it can be purchased on DVD or found by 'magical means' .


----------



## Hcour

Ok, thanks. I take it you've seen the Upstairs Downstairs reboot (which I thought was pretty darn good) and Line of Duty. Hard to believe it's the same actress. It's the kind of complete character transformation that people used to rave about with a young DeNiro or Sean Penn. She utterly transforms herself. I'm baffled as to why she's not a movie star.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm not seeing that transformation even though I like her.

I think there is a strata of major British TV star who just doesn't have interest in being a movie star. There's another group that are movie stars that were barely in anything in the UK. Very few British movie stars spent much time in TV.

For her you also have The Missing (which is great) and The Durrels (not seen, more light hearted).


----------



## JohnB1000

Graham Norton is back on.


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> Graham Norton is back on.


Just watching the first show right now. I've missed him so much!


----------



## JohnB1000

Cry, the show filling the spot left by The Bodyguard, is pretty good.

I always find the juxtaposition on Graham Norton between the big Hollywood stars and the "homely" Brits to be quiet funny. Even though Jodie Whittaker is quite famous her Yorkshireness and Britishness was funny compared to Gosling, Cooper and Ms Gaga


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I was watching Wossy as a GN substitute, but gave up! Welcome back, Graham!


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> Cry, the show filling the spot left by The Bodyguard, is pretty good.
> 
> I always find the juxtaposition on Graham Norton between the big Hollywood stars and the "homely" Brits to be quiet funny. Even though Jodie Whittaker is quite famous her Yorkshireness and Britishness was funny compared to Gosling, Cooper and Ms Gaga


I've been away on vacation so haven't had a chance to start Cry yet but it looks good. I still have to finish Trust (the Getty story), Press and Vanity Fair first though.

I was kinda disappointed in Ryan Gosling because he's usually pretty funny on Graham, but agree on Cooper and Lady Gaga.


----------



## JohnB1000

I didn't mean they weren't funny in the humor sense, funny in the British usage, weird sense


----------



## lynncosbm

JohnB1000 said:


> I didn't mean they weren't funny in the humor sense, funny in the British usage, weird sense


Ah, didn't get that, but I still didn't think they weren't that funny in the humour sense. (I'm British too lol.)

Watched the episode with Rowan Atkinson last night, he was funny! ;^)


----------



## RonDawg

It was mentioned earlier, but "River" on Netflix is really good. Basically it's a typical "cop searches for truth behind partner's murder", British accents, and "I see dead people" all thrown in. And while the ending wasn't nearly as much of surprise as it was on "The Sixth Sense" I didn't see it coming either.


----------



## lynncosbm

RonDawg said:


> It was mentioned earlier, but "River" on Netflix is really good. Basically it's a typical "cop searches for truth behind partner's murder", British accents, and "I see dead people" all thrown in. And while the ending wasn't nearly as much of surprise as it was on "The Sixth Sense" I didn't see it coming either.


Thanks. I actually just added it to my playlist today. Looking forward to watching. I didn't realise Nicola Walker was in it, I liked her in Unforgotten.


----------



## RonDawg

lynncosbm said:


> Thanks. I actually just added it to my playlist today. Looking forward to watching. I didn't realise Nicola Walker was in it, I liked her in Unforgotten.


I couldn't place her at first, though I knew I had seen her before. IMDB showed me that it was on Spooks/MI-5 of which I had watched the first couple of seasons.


----------



## lynncosbm

RonDawg said:


> I couldn't place her at first, though I knew I had seen her before. IMDB showed me that it was on Spooks/MI-5 of which I had watched the first couple of seasons.


I need to watch that too! ;^)


----------



## JohnB1000

Nicola Walker is a huge British TV star and in so many things  She's in Collateral also

I've just finished episode 4 of The Bodyguard. I have been terribly disappointed in this show, it doesn't touch Line of Duty, Unforgotten or many other shows. There is no question that the ugly spoiler posted earlier in this thread (thanks @EWiser) really affected my opinion because I knew one huge thing that was coming but still it feels very implausible and hasn't created much tension. Safe, not a great but a good show, created far more tension.


----------



## RonDawg

BTW I also watched all of "Unforgotten." It wasn't as intense as "River" but I thought the ending was a bigger surprise.


----------



## JohnB1000

There's 3 seasons of Unforgotten, please try to avoid the spoilerific comments. Even knowing it's a surprise means it's not going to be anyone they suggest through the show. I think seasons 1-2 are on Amazon now.


----------



## JohnB1000

I thought the end of The Bodyguard was even worse. I got through it but it was a poorly constructed show.



Spoiler: Major Plot spoilers



So many plot holes throughout but 30 minutes of him diffusing the bomb without saying what he knew was awful. The reveal at the very end was like Scooby Doo


----------



## lynncosbm

Just finished watching A Discovery of Witches, I enjoyed it very much. Seasons 2 and 3 have now been approved but I’m not happy that I’ll have to wait a while before Season 2 starts (I presume). I believe it’s going to be on Sundance Now early next year.


----------



## Hcour

lynncosbm said:


> Just finished watching A Discovery of Witches, I enjoyed it very much. Seasons 2 and 3 have now been approved but I'm not happy that I'll have to wait a while before Season 2 starts (I presume). I believe it's going to be on Sundance Now early next year.


I'm on ep 6, probably finish it this wknd. It's kind of like "Twilight" for adults. As long as you're willing to go with the premise (Witches and Vampires and Demons! Oh my!) it's pretty darn good.


----------



## laria

The books are pretty good


----------



## pgogborn

BBC Christmas presents will include Luther and Call the Midwife. The Agatha Christie will be The ABC Murders. the David Walliams the Midnight Gang.

Also new interpretations of Richard Adams' Watership Down, Andrea Levy's The Long Song, Victor Hugo's Les Miserables.

With a break from tradition no Christmas Day Doctor Who, instead a New Year's Day Doctor Who.

Mrs Brown and Luther set for BBC Christmas


----------



## ADG

The 4 episode season 9 of Vera begins airing on ITV on January 13th.


----------



## pteronaut

ADG said:


> The 4 episode season 9 of Vera begins airing on ITV on January 13th.


And will be on Britbox on the 13th also. Available hours after airing in the UK so the graphic in the email states.


----------



## JohnB1000

Line of Duty has returned.


----------



## Mabes

pgogborn said:


> BBC Christmas presents will include Luther and Call the Midwife. The Agatha Christie will be The ABC Murders. the David Walliams the Midnight Gang.
> 
> Also new interpretations of Richard Adams' Watership Down, Andrea Levy's The Long Song, Victor Hugo's Les Miserables.
> 
> With a break from tradition no Christmas Day Doctor Who, instead a New Year's Day Doctor Who.
> 
> Mrs Brown and Luther set for BBC Christmas


Just watching the premiere of Les Miserables. I have Passport, not sure if they will be repeating the first EP on air

ETA -free online until 4/28

Les Misérables | Les Misérables: What You Need To Know | Masterpiece | Official Site | PBS


----------



## TonyTheTiger

^^^^^

It started on PBS last night. Search for 'Les Miserables on Masterpiece'


----------



## Lady Honora

ayedee said:


> I makes me wonder if people who cannot understand the way English is spoken in the UK shows they watch, even fully appreciate them. It gives the impression that US TV is so poor that even UK shows that are hard to understand seem better.


I've taken to using closed captioning all the time because of background music and on-screen noise, actors/characters who mumble, and for my beloved British shows it is sometimes because of the local accents and dialects. When Jane Tennison went to Manchester, I really needed it. It is especially useful when I'm watching old programs, like the Mrs. Gale Avengers and early Doctor Who stories, where the sound quality is not the best.


----------



## Mabes

TonyTheTiger said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> It started on PBS last night. Search for 'Les Miserables on Masterpiece'


I said I had just started watching it. Didn't know if I could forget it was Dominic West playing Jean Valjean (The Wire is my favorite show) but he is good. Look forward to the rest


----------



## Mikeguy

Mabes said:


> I said I had just started watching it. Didn't know if I could forget it was Dominic West playing Jean Valjean (The Wire is my favorite show) but he is good. Look forward to the rest


I have to admit, the songs and scenes from the musical kept on "filling in" the action, in my mind.


----------



## Lady Honora

Mabes said:


> Just watching the premiere of Les Miserables. I have Passport, not sure if they will be repeating the first EP on air
> 
> ETA -free online until 4/28
> 
> Les Misérables | Les Misérables: What You Need To Know | Masterpiece | Official Site | PBS


My Thirteen guide says that all 6 episodes are available on Passport


Mabes said:


> I said I had just started watching it. Didn't know if I could forget it was Dominic West playing Jean Valjean (The Wire is my favorite show) but he is good. Look forward to the rest


I've only watched the first episode, but so far it is the most true to the book version that I have seen. But they do have 6 hours to work with, don't they. I think I'm not going to binge it on PBS Passport. I will savor it week to week, but I'm recording it just in case.


----------



## Mabes

I saw the movie version that came out a few years ago, not the musical, and it was not bad. I'm not usually a fan of movies made before the 50s or so, but the original French version in 1934 was really, really good. 5 hours

Les Misérables review - Philip French on the best screen version of Victor Hugo's seminal thriller


----------



## TonyTheTiger

S5 of *Line of Duty* has just finished in the UK.


----------



## Hcour

TonyTheTiger said:


> S5 of *Line of Duty* has just finished in the UK.


I plan to marathon it this wknd. Great show.


----------



## Hcour

Just finished Line of Duty, season 5, another great one. The last episode is absolutely awesome. Not really a spoiler, doesn't reveal any plot points, but just in case:



Spoiler



Most of the final ep takes place in the interview room. That you can have sequences that long of five or six people sitting around a table talking and make it that fascinating and tense is a testament to some really great writing and plotting.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Had anyone been watching Unforgotten series 3? 

The ending makes me think that the show might not come back for another series. It would make me sad. I like the show and how they portray the cold cases.


----------



## ADG

Peaky Blinders Season 5 begins August 25


----------



## tivotvaddict

ADG said:


> Peaky Blinders Season 5 begins August 25


Yay! Love Cillian Murphy, especially in this role.


----------



## jsmeeker

'The Crown' Season 3 premiere date announced - CNN.

17th November. I presume this is for the United States. Nor sure when it debuts in the UK.


----------



## 7thton

Have any of you watched Mum?

BritBox has it and it is quite good, IMHO.


----------



## JohnB1000

tivotvaddict said:


> Yay! Love Cieran Killian, especially in this role.


Do you mean Cillian Murphy?


----------



## tivotvaddict

JohnB1000 said:


> Do you mean Cillian Murphy?


Ugh, yes, i thought I had corrected that already. Thanks!


----------



## lynncosbm

ADG said:


> Peaky Blinders Season 5 begins August 25


Can't wait for this! I'm on vacation at the moment and will have to wait until I get home next week.


----------



## EWiser

I have been watching this new show and if you liked the bodyguard you should like this one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The Bodyguard bored me to tears (I think I lasted two episodes before deciding I didn't like any of the characters, and didn't care what happened to them), and I really like The Capture...


----------

